# Sambuca's Journal.....



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Training will be 4 days per week and with 2 CV sessions on off days.

I am a funny body shape not sure what % BF I am if anyone wants to throw a guess up! Abs are trying to peak out and I have never been leaner than I am now.

I will still be eating a lot and getting as much protein as possible in me as i do not want any muscle loss. As always I will be strict with diet.

Stick a few pictures up.

1st is just to remind me where i started from

next two are from Febuary 25th they are after 6 meals so i was a bit watery/bloated and 4 weeks in to PCT.

Current Stats

187-190lbs no idea on bf%

Goal - to drop 3-4% BF without muscle loss



I will get an up to date pic tonight at gym 

Pic 8th march



Pic taken after 4000 cals


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

First In. 

Great work so far and lookin forward to seeing you get lean.

Do us a favour though and stop taking pictures in the dark :lol: , can hardly see them lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done some good gains made already , i can see why scott wants you to get more muscle on you and this will help you when you do cut .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what are ur current stats


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> First In.
> 
> Great work so far and lookin forward to seeing you get lean.
> 
> Do us a favour though and stop taking pictures in the dark :lol: , can hardly see them lol.


Ha i take them while in the sunbed room at the gym :$ ill try and get a up to date pic tonight!



ewen said:


> well done some good gains made already , i can see why scott wants you to get more muscle on you and this will help you when you do cut .


Ye he wants me to keep bulking but i wanna have drop a bit more Bodyfat just to see if I can really never been low BF. Thanks for popping in mate :thumb:



eezy1 said:


> what are ur current stats


 Ill update in main post but

6 foot 2 187-190lbs. Id say im quite lean pics dont do me justice on how lean scott has got me so far.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

near enough same as me =]


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing much to report. Ate some cake last night after tea.

Chest still sore from muscle pull which was like 8 weeks ago :/. Very annoying.

Awaiting new diet/training plan from Scott for the upcoming 5 week recomp. cant wait 

Had 3 seperate people ask me what I am feeding my arms on Saturday&#8230; lol so must have put some noticeable size on (head swelled a bit ;d)

Been doing my MT2 jab on a monday now just to top up. I am browner but not oak colour like @liam0810  . Just look normal now tbh lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Come on leaps and bounds from when I saw you last year mate. Nice work


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers John, it is a slow process and I have finally got an understanding of this and the effort needed when you actually train. I was a bit of a pussy before now I am just fked all the time. lol

Cheers bud


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha great


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Had to stop workout tonight. Right shoulder/elbow started to really hurt and lost all strength in arm :/ got some hot water bottle on it and taken an ibuprofen. Dunno wtf is Up with it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Massive difference between your first photo and now mate, well done!

Will follow :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers Tom, hope all is well mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in!

Keep up the gd work mate

Ps think you should keep bulking I can't be the only alpha member beaching at the next meet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> I am in!
> 
> Keep up the gd work mate
> 
> Ps think you should keep bulking I can't be the only alpha member beaching at the next meet


Cheers chris! It's a lean bulk still really. With some fat burning activities thrown in. So hopefully put a few lbs of muscle on and lose 2-3% bf.

Any idea what is up with my arm (see above) not sure if Ive pulled rotator or what. Dull ache in outside of delt where u would jab and ache In elbow. :/ and weak hand lol :-(


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers chris! It's a lean bulk still really. With some fat burning activities thrown in. So hopefully put a few lbs of muscle on and lose 2-3% bf.
> 
> Any idea what is up with my arm (see above) not sure if Ive pulled rotator or what. Dull ache in outside of felt where u would jab and ache In elbow. :/ and weak hand lol :-(


You'll do it mate

Not sure really my old training partner had something like this something to do with his tendon go get it looked at !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> You'll do it mate
> 
> Not sure really my old training partner had something like this something to do with his tendon go get it looked at !


I did a test sus jab Thursday and it stinged like a fker more than normal in that spot. So hope it's just that I caught it funny or something. Can't be doing with bloody rotator injury. Gonna rest it till Thursday I think.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I did a test sus jab Thursday and it stinged like a fker more than normal in that spot. So hope it's just that I caught it funny or something. Can't be doing with bloody rotator injury. Gonna rest it till Thursday I think.


U jab it in the shoulder ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> U jab it in the shoulder ?


Ye I had no pip though. Whole arm feels weak as **** couldn't even curl 10kg lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye I had no pip though. Whole arm feels weak as **** couldn't even curl 10kg lol


Not sure really mate but that stuff gave me pip like a mother ****er

Have a little rest will prob be fine soon mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye just gonna do cardio till Thursday


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In! Keep up the good work lad...im on the recomp too, starting early for summer


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers mate  you got a journal up?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Its on the to do list lol, need to get some half decent pics and ill get on it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> Its on the to do list lol, need to get some half decent pics and ill get on it


Get on it mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck...and send any crisps to me.....for safe keeping purposes of course..... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck...and send any crisps to me.....for safe keeping purposes of course..... :whistling:


Flubs ty! I would love some salt and vinegar crisps now :drool:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Best of luck pal!!

Abs are there on your latest pics.. Scott will have you kicked in to shape in no time

Let's smash it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Best of luck pal!!
> 
> Abs are there on your latest pics.. Scott will have you kicked in to shape in no time
> 
> Let's smash it


I was just thinking abut you will doing my mt2 jab lol. Why u covered in bruises :0.

Abs are starting to peak out woohoo.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha, I did a 2mg jab of it the other night followed by an 8min sunbed, that's defo the winning combination for me... Boss told me today I look like a cross between a ginger bread man and Amy childs....

hmm lol.

Bruises, no idea! Left calf is basically all bruise and right tricep same story :S


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Nothing much to report. Ate some cake last night after tea.
> 
> Chest still sore from muscle pull which was like 8 weeks ago :/. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa oak? this is oak you cheeky cnut 

I am more of a walnut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Haha, I did a 2mg jab of it the other night followed by an 8min sunbed, that's defo the winning combination for me... Boss told me today I look like a cross between a ginger bread man and Amy childs....
> 
> hmm lol.
> 
> Bruises, no idea! Left calf is basically all bruise and right tricep same story :S


did another 1mg last night and went a funny colour lol. tbh i think i need to do over 1mg ED for my load up i did 0.5mg wasnt enough tbh.



liam0810 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa oak? this is oak you cheeky cnut
> View attachment 113671
> 
> 
> ...


haha amazing. Ye id go with walnut! wonder who the most pasty cnut will be at next meet?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> did another 1mg last night and went a funny colour lol. tbh i think i need to do over 1mg ED for my load up i did 0.5mg wasnt enough tbh.
> 
> haha amazing. Ye id go with walnut! wonder who the most pasty cnut will be at next meet?


I've been leaving off the MT2 for a few weeks now, so looks like i better step it up a notch!

Anyway mate, good luck for the next 5 weeks, will be interesting to see how you change. You are dedicated so should smash it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate, get growing :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers Lads


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya Sam - Not sure how I missed this - subbed x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Now I know who keeps hogging the sunbed room!!

doesnt explain the grunting tho :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Sam - Not sure how I missed this - subbed x


Thanks Jo, I dont normally keep my journals as i use them as a log for myself. I should probably leave this one open though lol



SlimFat said:


> Now I know who keeps hogging the sunbed room!!
> 
> doesnt explain the grunting tho :whistling:


 :whistling: All the fitness first lot have moved down to the gym now. was rammed last night lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks Jo, I dont normally keep my journals as i use them as a log for myself. I should probably leave this one open though lol
> 
> :whistling: All the fitness first lot have moved down to the gym now. was rammed last night lol


Fvck sake but there are no pink dumbells!!! :lol:

Luckily at 4.30 when I finish work I tend to beat the crowd.

Legs tonight!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Fvck sake but there are no pink dumbells!!! :lol:
> 
> Luckily at 4.30 when I finish work I tend to beat the crowd.
> 
> Legs tonight!


i was thinking that! I dont think the bicep boys will last too long there tbh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Update

Shoulder and elbow still bolloxed, doing hot and cold on it constantly reckon i might need a good massage. Gonna do legs tonight and have friday off so I am hopefully 100% to hit my 5 week recomp starting on monday 18th.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Scotts holding back the recomp for another week till I get my shoulder sorted. no point further injurying myself!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*18th march*

Did chest and light shoulders tonight. Shoulder felt a lot better than it did but I only did light weights with some rotary cuff warmups to start.

Gagging to get my recomp going 10%bf inc?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stuff!! Can't wait to be that sort of bodyfat myself


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

im in on this uuuuu slaaaaag!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive lost 4 lbs since my last weigh in. diet same just didnt train last week cus of arm :s weird

Hows your arm mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> im in on this uuuuu slaaaaag!!


cheers pal 

Ill keep it up to date with my food and training and what peds i will be using


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> cheers pal
> 
> Ill keep it up to date with my food and training and what peds i will be using


if your on that many cals and updating all the food u can eat that i cant i will be devod haha!!

sitting here now looking at this carrot cake someone had brought me in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> if your on that many cals and updating all the food u can eat that i cant i will be devod haha!!
> 
> sitting here now looking at this carrot cake someone had brought me in


get the carrot cake in you. then get ur ass home and jab ur delt haha im gonna keep nagging you till u do it!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you had some time off gear mate?

What are you weighing currently?

Looking forward to seeing you get diced


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> get the carrot cake in you. then get ur ass home and jab ur delt haha im gonna keep nagging you till u do it!


haha home at 5 mate, i might let my mate do the delt and just watch, every time hes got the stuff ready i have looked the other way..


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ive lost 4 lbs since my last weigh in. diet same just didnt train last week cus of arm :s weird
> 
> Hows your arm mate?


Same things happening to me mate!!

Same diet, same training, no different anything and weights dropping!!

Measurements all the same, so god knows where the weights going!!!

Arms all good now mate, no veins exploded at all ha ha!!

Glad to hear shoulders are on the mend!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Same things happening to me mate!!
> 
> Same diet, same training, no different anything and weights dropping!!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

Tbh not to sound gay i was a bit worried for you on friday mate. those pics looked nasty then to have to go A&E eeeek. u a brown ****er like me yet?  had 10 people ask if i have been on the sunbed&#8230;. ofc I have its the middle of winter lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Tbh not to sound gay i was a bit worried for you on friday mate. those pics looked nasty then to have to go A&E eeeek. u a brown ****er like me yet?  had 10 people ask if i have been on the sunbed&#8230;. ofc I have its the middle of winter lol


Reading this im gathering gear makes your browner, i look like i have just stepped out of a furnace


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

probably raised BP mate for you? for me its the MT2 i have been on 

start my cycle this weekend test/tren n i think dbol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> probably raised BP mate for you? for me its the MT2 i have been on
> 
> start my cycle this weekend test/tren n i think dbol


I think so am looking bronze here, glowing hard!

will you be getting a mate to pin for u, u big girl:whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha na although sometimes missus does glute for me if im being lazy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tren ayyyyyy, have you used it before?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Tren ayyyyyy, have you used it before?


nope  got bsi tren A so will leave my opinion on it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> nope  got bsi tren A so will leave my opinion on it.


Very good! What ratio are you running the test and tren? It's something I'm very interested in at the mo..


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Tbh not to sound gay i was a bit worried for you on friday mate. those pics looked nasty then to have to go A&E eeeek. u a brown ****er like me yet?  had 10 people ask if i have been on the sunbed&#8230;. ofc I have its the middle of winter lol


Don't worry mate 'nohomo' accepted 

Was a bit worrying, it's just the not knowing!!!! At least when you have an injury you know what it is ya can train round it etc! But all good now!!

Hahaha yeah everyone keeps asking if I've been on holiday, just started saying yes now lol!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Very good! What ratio are you running the test and tren? It's something I'm very interested in at the mo..


2:1 test tren mate. U thinking of trying it next?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Don't worry mate 'nohomo' accepted
> 
> Was a bit worrying, it's just the not knowing!!!! At least when you have an injury you know what it is ya can train round it etc! But all good now!!
> 
> Hahaha yeah everyone keeps asking if I've been on holiday, just started saying yes now lol!


Haha my sister kept asking me how many times I been on sunbed I Said 4 she kept going bull****! I have only 4 times but um mt2 has helped.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

19th march

Legs

Deadlifts 3 sets

Squats - omfg had the guy who runs gym help me out and now I'm fuxked. My posture is terrible and squat form even worse he made me do 3 sets without any weight just going ass to grass and I can say I feel the pain. I'm done zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Some other excercises it was all a blur

Leg press 5 sets did half the weight I normally do lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 19th march
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Nothing like a reality check :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Nothing like a reality check :lol:


I've always suffered with a bad back and poor flexibility. It sux!! Thought I should go back to basics so Richard destroyed me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm the same mate, too many desk jobs in my case lol.

Got weak lower back and tight hamstrings!

You gonna be walking like John Wayne tomoz!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't know if you read my earlier question mate but i went back to your OP anyway abnd now see youve taken 1 month between cycles. Is this enough? shouldnt you just have stayed on? :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Yeah I'm the same mate, too many desk jobs in my case lol.
> 
> Got weak lower back and tight hamstrings!
> 
> You gonna be walking like John Wayne tomoz!


I know not looking forward to trying to drive my car its hardwork normally :/. Same as me with tight hams and weak lower bk. :-(


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Don't know if you read my earlier question mate but i went back to your OP anyway abnd now see youve taken 1 month between cycles. Is this enough? shouldnt you just have stayed on? :laugh:


I didn't see it mate. I finished pct quite a while ago now. Probably should wait longer i duno Just gagging to start lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

You will get there mate, good goin


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> You will get there mate, good goin


Cheers mate. Gonna take a peak in ur journal just to see how ur jab went ;-)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 2:1 test tren mate. U thinking of trying it next?


Yes mate. Looking into a short ester mix of test, tren and mast, start around August time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yes mate. Looking into a short ester mix of test, tren and mast, start around August time


Get on it sooner mate so ur ripped for summer!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Get on it sooner mate so ur ripped for summer!


Would if I could mate, got my last T400 jab on Thursday. Time on = time off, and all that.. :sad:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I didn't see it mate. I finished pct quite a while ago now. Probably should wait longer i duno Just gagging to start lol


Lol, i always hear time off should be the same as your time on including the pct time. So about 4.5 months for me lol.

:laugh: you got that aas bug now mate. I'm actually quite the opposite, im looking forward to the challenge of being off and keeping lifts up.

Be good to see how you get on with the tren, i keep hearing great things about it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol, i always hear time off should be the same as your time on including the pct time. So about 4.5 months for me lol.
> 
> :laugh: you got that aas bug now mate. I'm actually quite the opposite, im looking forward to the challenge of being off and keeping lifts up.
> 
> Be good to see how you get on with the tren, i keep hearing great things about it.


Tbh my last cycle was **** and wasn't as long as I thought as my test e was def fake. Only made gains really on prop.

Tbh Scott has held me of wants my receptors to clear. My pct was great didn't lose any weight balls came bk week2/3 penis works fine lol. Still made strength progress. And ate like a boss.

This cycle is only gna be 5 weeks. Think ill stick with blasts from now on.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm a little late, but better late than never


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi simonthepieman  how's ur cut going?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Whats new then, Spill.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Sam,

Just whizzing in to see how you are doing. Apart from the mega tan and troublesome squatting I would say pretty darn well! Now whizzing out again! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Just whizzing in to see how you are doing. Apart from the mega tan and troublesome squatting I would say pretty darn well! Now whizzing out again! x


Cheers jo!  I am crippled today feel good though!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RS4 said:


> How many kcal are you going to cut on? What training split will you be following?


Hi mate. Dont know calories yet, scott is calling it a lean bulk still so probably be a lot knowing him! but training will me Mon/Tue/Thur/Fri with cardio on my off days. probably similar to what i do now which is

Chest/ with a bit of shoulders - calves

legs

back/biceps

shoulders/traps/tris - calves


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hi mate I will post some of the diet up not everything just out of courtsey to Scott.

atm I do 30mins a week slow and steady lol so not much!  still sitting below 15%bf i think. Never really done any cardio ever.

Fasted cardio will work great for you just give it a month or so for your body to get used to burning fat off for energy


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> hi mate I will post some of the diet up not everything just out of courtsey to Scott.
> 
> atm I do 30mins a week slow and steady lol so not much!  still sitting below 15%bf i think. Never really done any cardio ever.
> 
> Fasted cardio will work great for you just give it a month or so for your body to get used to burning fat off for energy


Keep up the good work, ball bag.

I wouldn't post any of the diet I paid for! (and don't)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers notfatboy80 lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree, if you paid your hard earned money don't splatt it about here, and prolly people will come in and rip it to bits anyway...it was made fpr you i guess, to match your needs so keep it....good going anyway...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers notfatboy80 lol


Cheers.

I'm debating a career change in to motivational speaking.....


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Diets such a specific thing it would be pointless posting it up anyway!!

I hate having that conversation with my mates when they ask me to write down what I eat in a day 

I just reply spinach now


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ditz said:


> Diets such a specific thing it would be pointless posting it up anyway!!
> 
> I hate having that conversation with my mates when they ask me to write down what I eat in a day
> 
> I just reply spinach now


 I just reply, 'Fu(k off!'

Only joking, I have no mates.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I just reply, 'Fu(k off!'
> 
> Only joking, I have no mates.


Ha, sorry mate.. Reading it back now my post was such a blatant "I have some friends brag :lol:

In before pics or nomates :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

we dont need mates I just grab the biggest bloke in the gym to help spot me with the pink dumbbells


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good going buddy !! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Recomp starting Monday. Had a pizza Easter egg and glass of wine tonight lol yum 

Time to get to business though :gun_bandana:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I see recomp mentioned a lot in journals, what is it?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I see recomp mentioned a lot in journals, what is it?


Recomping the body. So hopefully dropping a lot of bf and gaining lean muscle without losing weight.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How does one do that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

You train today mate? It's like one direction in the gym since you ****s joined :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha na mom n dad went down though said it was quiet lol.

U train today?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> How does one do that?


Nail diet, nail training and a little bit of aas helps


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nail diet, nail training and a little bit of aas helps


I'm off to buy a hammer!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm off to buy a hammer!


Nails too


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nails too


Finger nailed it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@R0BLET I saw a video of cats and thought of u


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well meant to be starting today. still waiting on scott to send me diet and training plan through. so on hold until then.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> well meant to be starting today. still waiting on scott to send me diet and training plan through. so on hold until then.


I'm due a new training plan as well!

Come on @dutch_scott 

Sam you can still train mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh ye I will be training like a beast tonight. Dont worry about that!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> @R0BLET I saw a video of cats and thought of u


Was it You've Been Framed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Was it You've Been Framed


it was friskies grumpy cat lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> it was friskies grumpy cat lol


be careful @roblet may just upload a pic of a cat and add your name to it, i have fell victim to this haha...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> be careful @roblet may just upload a pic of a cat and add your name to it, i have fell victim to this haha...


I don't know what you mean.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I don't know what you mean.....
> 
> View attachment 115143


Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest last night.

couldn't go to heavy as shoulder was hurting  Still think its got someway to be fully healed up.

gots doms though so strict form and slow negatives helped get the most out of it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Chest last night.
> 
> couldn't go to heavy as shoulder was hurting  Still think its got someway to be fully healed up.
> 
> gots doms though so strict form and slow negatives helped get the most out of it.


You do much mobility work mate, stretching etc before ur lifts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> You do much mobility work mate, stretching etc before ur lifts


ive started warming up my rotator seems to have helped a bit. im just being to eager i think and shud probably take it easy on it for another week or two


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ive started warming up my rotator seems to have helped a bit. im just being to eager i think and shud probably take it easy on it for another week or two


Since i started doing it more i dont have any issues, just to hurt like hell doing presses etc.....youtube Byrce Lewis hes a good go to guy for shoulder healthy etc...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Since i started doing it more i dont have any issues, just to hurt like hell doing presses etc.....youtube Byrce Lewis hes a good go to guy for shoulder healthy etc...


Cheers ill take a look.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Back and biceps last night

worked my ass of for first half then just got bored lol think its because I have been so busy lately n mind started to wonder. :s

going away with the missus next week which is much needed cant wait for and R & R


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Back and biceps last night
> 
> worked my ass of for first half then just got bored lol think its because I have been so busy lately n mind started to wonder. :s
> 
> going away with the missus next week which is much needed cant wait for and R & R


What did the first half look like mate?

Snap! I'm off next week with the mrs, can't bloody wait! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Deads 5 x 5

bb rows 5 x 5

2 x pullups

3 x 15 pulldowns

Then

Preacher curls just didnt like doing this!

Hammer curls

Was ok session sister came down n did it with me so was nice to catch up with her.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Deads 5 x 5
> 
> bb rows 5 x 5
> 
> ...


I'm blaming your sister for putting you off :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm blaming your sister for putting you off :lol:


actually a good session for her. she got the good genes built like a machine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> actually a good session for her. she got the good genes built like a machine.


Picsornotbuiltlikeamachine 

Kidding.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Picsornotbuiltlikeamachine
> 
> Kidding.


dont have to say ur joking mate! haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cardio last night! ZZZzzZZZzzZZZzz Although I love my gym none of the cardio machines even work lol so just went on the stepper thing and moved my legs.

Glad I have some time off now. Hotel book in the cotswolds for me n the missus ;D 8==D


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cardio last night! ZZZzzZZZzzZZZzz Although I love my gym none of the cardio machines even work lol so just went on the stepper thing and moved my legs.
> 
> Glad I have some time off now. Hotel book in the cotswolds for me n the missus ;D 8==D


Are you starting a new jurno mate or sticking this one out, if this one ill sub to it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Are you starting a new jurno mate or sticking this one out, if this one ill sub to it


I duno mate lol Think ill just keep this one going as its only for my reference anyway really  <3


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I duno mate lol Think ill just keep this one going as its only for my reference anyway really  <3


OK Buddy ....SUBBED :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> actually a good session for her. she got the good genes built like a machine.


Sam are there any pics of your sister? Not for training purposes, just for my w4nk bank


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sam are there any pics of your sister? Not for training purposes, just for my w4nk bank


you can find her on facebook like scott


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Or twitter


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

which one did u find the blonde or the black haired. i would pitty who ever decided to date the black haired one she would **** them up :/


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> which one did u find the blonde or the black haired. i would pitty who ever decided to date the black haired one she would **** them up :/


Challenge accepted!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Challenge accepted!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> http://www.theinternetbuzzer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Challenge-Accepted.png


**** yeaaaa


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol....get the pics up Sammo!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Lol....get the pics up Sammo!


haha no pics on here brother


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sam are there any pics of your sister? Not for training purposes, just for my w4nk bank


a rigorous **** is surely cardio


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahahaha is the medium sized rapist @liam0810 at it again :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Hahahaha is the medium sized rapist @liam0810 at it again :lol:


You knows it


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You knows it


Good boy!

Tbh small rapist only came in to check for pics


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Been off diet past few days lots of chocolate and tonight An amazing three course meal and a nice bottle of Rioja.

Bk to work and reality Thursday.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats the plan Sam summer cut now?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Whats the plan Sam summer cut now?


Yep wanna be ripped for my holiday!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Been off diet past few days lots of chocolate and tonight An amazing three course meal and a nice bottle of Rioja.
> 
> Bk to work and reality Thursday.


know how that feels!

However a whole pizza last night did super charge my deadlift session. back to low carbs for a few days I think


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hows things going for you mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> know how that feels!
> 
> However a whole pizza last night did super charge my deadlift session. back to low carbs for a few days I think


That's one plus makes u super pumped in the gym!

Just had a ploughmans and pork pie lol.

Actually looking forward to cracking on with diet tomorrow.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hows things going for you mate?


Great mate ty. Had a nice break for a few days but time to get ripped now. :-D

You started pct yet lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

think i am starting to fall apart right shoulder keeps clicking i presume where rotator is. feels weak and certain angles :/  will go light on shoulders tomoz


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Great mate ty. Had a nice break for a few days but time to get ripped now. :-D
> 
> You started pct yet lol


Glad to hear it 

Yes i'm one week in mate. All good. Still hitting my max lifts.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Things have changed this week. Starting low carb diet Monday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dropped down to 178lbs since diet started  . looking very lean. dont really want to lose weight but wanna get rid of this last bit of belly fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> dropped down to 178lbs since diet started  . looking very lean. dont really want to lose weight but wanna get rid of this last bit of belly fat


What belly fat ya loon!! ??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well Y3T training starts today. Looking forward to it.

Feel quite hungry lol hopefully will have enough energy at the gym.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What belly fat ya loon!! ??


I want to make sure im shredded for my holiday  never got low bf before so really wanna see if I can do it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I want to make sure im shredded for my holiday  never got low bf before so really wanna see if I can do it


I'm sure you will be mate, with the low carbs I take it you ramp the fats up?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not really at the moment. doing a carb load up on a Sunday white rice and lots of crumpets/jam  . Just plenty of protein and the moment then reassess in 2 weeks. Amazing how much I have tightened up in a week and last week I ate lots of chocolate :$


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Hardly got any fat on you mate!!! I'd like to be that lean rocking my muffin top haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good buddy,how is everything?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> not really at the moment. doing a carb load up on a Sunday white rice and lots of crumpets/jam  . Just plenty of protein and the moment then reassess in 2 weeks. Amazing how much I have tightened up in a week and last week I ate lots of chocolate :$


Lol, Easter bunny pay a visit 

Sounds good then mate, I'd crash and burn without a high energy source lol I'm a greedy sod though :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Looking good buddy,how is everything?


Thanks!  Things are great cheers. A lot of things changed past couple of weeks. Working with El Torro now which I am really enjoying. Was going to go it alone but another project came up so its just easier for me although I have a lot of input on what we do which is great.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, Easter bunny pay a visit
> 
> Sounds good then mate, I'd crash and burn without a high energy source lol I'm a greedy sod though :lol:


im taking a few stims to keep me going lol just holding out for my crumpets and JAM come on SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im taking a few stims to keep me going lol just holding out for my crumpets and JAM come on SUNDAY!!!!


Come Sunday!! You know it's Monday don't you :wacko:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Come Sunday!! You know it's Monday don't you :wacko:


haha tbh i used to be pretty much be anorexic so im sure ill hold out no problem.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

re getting the fats in a couple of posts back, your getting them in the 6 whole eggs and the steak aswell as taking the omega three, plus your getting some fiburus carbs via the green veg.. Sam keep that green veg high mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> re getting the fats in a couple of posts back, your getting them in the 6 whole eggs and the steak aswell as taking the omega three, plus your getting some fiburus carbs via the green veg.. Sam keep that green veg high mate


got my eskimo 3 caps today  and Vit E


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha tbh i used to be pretty much be anorexic so im sure ill hold out no problem.


Same here, couple of years force feeding and now I'd struggle without my oats and rice each day lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Same here, couple of years force feeding and now I'd struggle without my oats and rice each day lol


why u stop your journal btw?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> why u stop your journal btw?


I got the aids 

Kidding'

It'll be back soon :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Session was awesome tonight.

Was really hungry before I went but actually had a lot of energy and strength in gym. Been feeling full after gym.

Had some green tea caps and a crea shot before session and did shoulders and triceps.

Legs Tomoz can't wait


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Been some changes in here. How come you switched coaches mate. You fancy trying a different approach?

Are you back on cycle now?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Been some changes in here. How come you switched coaches mate. You fancy trying a different approach?
> 
> Are you back on cycle now?


Fancied a change.

Ye started one rip and some var. seems to be going well so far. 

Hope ur pct is going well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Fancied a change.
> 
> Ye started one rip and some var. seems to be going well so far.
> 
> Hope ur pct is going well!


Good lad! I'm fancying the same combo 

Didn't realise you had a new coach... Who is it - I've missed that bit lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! I'm fancying the same combo
> 
> Didn't realise you had a new coach... Who is it - I've missed that bit lol


Its El Toro mate 

Get on the rip and var you'll love it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Its El Toro mate
> 
> Get on the rip and var you'll love it


Excellent mate! Andy will serve you well 

You guys live near to each other don't you? I'm being idle and not looking where you live lol.

But both Brum way aren't you?

Haha, I haven't pinned in nearly 12 months. May just do the var, well I'll defo do it but not sure about jabbing again pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent mate! Andy will serve you well
> 
> You guys live near to each other don't you? I'm being idle and not looking where you live lol.
> 
> ...


pffft get on it you know u wanna jab!

Na i live near brum and andy is north yorkshire somewhere? lol

how come u havent pinned just not fancied it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pffft get on it you know u wanna jab!
> 
> Na i live near brum and andy is north yorkshire somewhere? lol
> 
> how come u havent pinned just not fancied it?


Lol, I was sure he was Brum 

Pretty much mate, I had a vial of test and some Tren after last little blast and I threw them away lol

I'm sure I'll do something oil based this year :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

sam, have you not just done a pct?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> sam, have you not just done a pct?


Hi mate thanks for popping in hope all is well.

I finished pct end of feb but the cycle I did was only short originally it was test e which turned out to be fake. Ended up doing 300mg of prop a week over dec/jan so 6-7 weeks. Did 5 weeks of pct.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tuesday Legs*

3 sets of each 6-8 reps

Leg Extensions

leg press

squats

ham curls

stiff leg deads

calf raises

My legs were trashed. I instantly had doms :S no idea why. Also was awoken at 6am with the worst cramp in my right calf! like a knife stabbed in it! gonna get plenty of electrolytes in me today.

Was not hungry at all yesterday and had plenty of energy. Was a sweaty mess in the gym 

Night off today booo chest and biceps tmoz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Spot on ewen
> 
> It held Liam back look at him now!
> 
> ...


yes mate i am , all weekend .

as for mass i honestly think over time you can manipulate diet/training to not need to cut unless doing a comp .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Totally agree
> 
> More lbm more u can use it to slowly manipate carbs and training and come down
> 
> ...


will do matey , thanks .


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Torro doing your training aswell mate or just diet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Torro doing your training aswell mate or just diet?


Yes mate both


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

should have asked steve or dave at the gym


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> should have asked steve or dave at the gym


or veiny dean?  i dont really know anyone at the gym lol I have no idea who you are. although you would probably recognise me haha. joys of the interweb


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The joys of a hyper misses that gets you spotted :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> The joys of a hyper misses that gets you spotted :laugh:


i did tell her she thought it was hilarious :bounce:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

:bounce: :clap: :bounce: :laugh:

Back to training what are your goals now under Torro then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :laugh:
> 
> Back to training what are your goals now under Torro then?


Currently just to get lean as hell for holiday in summer. long term goals are to get over 14 stone and stay lean  . heaviest i have been so far is 193lbs  lol

Enjoying the training atm doing a variation of y3t and a carb load up diet which is new to me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, just 'aving a quick swoosh..hope the week is doing well for you..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just 'aving a quick swoosh..hope the week is doing well for you..


Cheers Flubs! Week is good busy with my business. Project pretty much finished so although still stressed a slight sigh of relief was made this week


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Currently just to get lean as hell for holiday in summer.  long term goals are to get over 14 stone and stay lean  . heaviest i have been so far is 193lbs  lol
> 
> Enjoying the training atm doing a variation of y3t and a carb load up diet which is new to me.


What you weighing currently? You honestly look lean enough to focus on putting some mass on mate but guess its all down to your goals..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> What you weighing currently? You honestly look lean enough to focus on putting some mass on mate but guess its all down to your goals..


1 week in to cut and down to 178. I wanna get really big! But kinda wanna prove to myself I can get abs out. After summer it's bulk bulk bulk for 9 months


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 1 week in to cut and down to 178. *I wanna get really big! But kinda wanna prove to myself I can get abs out*. After summer it's bulk bulk bulk for 9 months


I know that feel


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Torro will have them abs out in weeks I reckon cos you ain't far off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Torro will have them abs out in weeks I reckon cos you ain't far off!


Hopefully mate! You got a journal up?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Nah I'm busy enough lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Thursday*

Chest and Biceps

Only started to get my strength back from pulled muscle after xmas! still hurts when i sneeze 

Anyway

all 3 x 8

Incline DB press

incline flys

dips

cable x over

bb curls

db curls

narrow grip BB curl

think no carbs got to me a bit last night as i couldnt lift up the DBs for last set of incline when I can lift 10kg higher per arm weird and probably in my head. 

was a good session though.

Food all went down nice and easy and watched last episode of homeland season 1. bit of an anti climax tbh 

not sleeping to well now. Couldnt nod off last night. Not sure if all the caffeine/stims or the tren woke up at 5am as well lol so had not much sleep! feel ok though ^_^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> *Thursday*
> 
> Chest and Biceps
> 
> ...


What did you pull mate? Painful sneezing lol

Good plan on Bulk Bulk Bulk!!

That's my constant plan pmsl

Do you have anything like ZMA before bed??


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Didn't realise you were still having gyp with your chest Sam - sounds painful :confused1: My abs hurt when I cough too, but then again I am a fat unfit knacker with no self discipline!!

Hefty work out there :thumbup1: - Have a great weekend x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What did you pull mate? Painful sneezing lol
> 
> Good plan on Bulk Bulk Bulk!!
> 
> ...


dont have zma but i might get some you recommend it?

Pulled intercostal muscles. So when i sneeze as they are the tiny muscles attached to rib cage they pull again! had it since beginning of Jan!  think i did it first time i tried flat bench


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Didn't realise you were still having gyp with your chest Sam - sounds painful :confused1: My abs hurt when I cough too, but then again I am a fat unfit knacker with no self discipline!!
> 
> Hefty work out there :thumbup1: - Have a great weekend x


haha u sound fit enough to me. I would be rolling around the floor in a sweaty mess 2mins in to some of your workouts!

It is painful i have been falling apart recently old age i guess :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> dont have zma but i might get some you recommend it?
> 
> Pulled intercostal muscles. So when i sneeze as they are the tiny muscles attached to rib cage they pull again! had it since beginning of Jan!  think i did it first time i tried flat bench


Defo get some, I started it 1 week ago and my sleep has been brilliant!

Forgot to take some last night and I knew about, see what Andy says. Defo worth a look at mate 

Ouch, unlucky! Sounds like a right ballache


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Defo get some, I started it 1 week ago and my sleep has been brilliant!
> 
> Forgot to take some last night and I knew about, see what Andy says. Defo worth a look at mate
> 
> Ouch, unlucky! Sounds like a right ballache


Ye will do cheers.

I have always been a terrible sleeper my whole life! i find melatonin helps a bit. Fancy low dose GH for this as well  i am always so restless ****es me off!

Back and rear delts tonight :gun_bandana:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello sugar t1ts so how are you doing now that you've abandoned me, Scott, Will and Ditz?

What's this Y3T training malarkey as well?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hello sugar t1ts so how are you doing now that you've abandoned me, Scott, Will and Ditz?
> 
> What's this Y3T training malarkey as well?


doing fine mate cheers 

y3t is each week you do more reps so week one is 6-8, week 2 10-12, week 3 15-20. im only on week 1 at the moment. week 3 looks um fun :crying:

hows your prep got some pics of you up in your speedos for our assessment? <3


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> doing fine mate cheers
> 
> y3t is each week you do more reps so week one is 6-8, week 2 10-12, week 3 15-20. im only on week 1 at the moment. week 3 looks um fun :crying:
> 
> hows your prep got some pics of you up in your speedos for our assessment? <3


is it a 3 week cycle you do?

Prep is going well mate, 13 pound drop in 2 weeks, looking leaner. Will get pics up end of next week so you can see where i'm at. Went to see Scott last night to look me over but he was ill as fcuk so left it. Will see him Sunday and see what he thinks. No hunger issues which is good!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> is it a 3 week cycle you do?
> 
> Prep is going well mate, 13 pound drop in 2 weeks, looking leaner. Will get pics up end of next week so you can see where i'm at. Went to see Scott last night to look me over but he was ill as fcuk so left it. Will see him Sunday and see what he thinks. No hunger issues which is good!


I cant wait to see you at the end of prep mate. You have mad leanness even when bulking you gonna look insane!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I cant wait to see you at the end of prep mate. You have mad leanness even when bulking you gonna look insane!


Cheers pal, lets hope i meet your expectations! i'm feeling good at the moment but only 2 weeks in, 10 more to go!

I'll keep popping in here and if you need any help or anything just message me. I'm sure El Torro will help you more than i can though, but he charges you for it. All i want is one of your sisters.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, lets hope i meet your expectations! i'm feeling good at the moment but only 2 weeks in, 10 more to go!
> 
> I'll keep popping in here and if you need any help or anything just message me. I'm sure El Torro will help you more than i can though, but he charges you for it. All i want is one of your sisters.


appreciated mate! haha only one on the market atm i think :$


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> appreciated mate! haha only one on the market atm i think :$


That will do, bring her Bodypower!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> appreciated mate! haha only one on the market atm i think :$


sisters you say? :innocent:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimFat said:


> sisters you say? :innocent:


Fcuk off lad. They're mine


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

sharing is caring :laugh:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

It will be hugely funny if you do bring a sister :lol:

Are you going bodypower Sam?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> It will be hugely funny if you do bring a sister :lol:
> 
> Are you going bodypower Sam?


as it stands i doubt it as going to see Derren Brown on the evening. Ill see though would love to go!

Hows the car? After that FB post ;o


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimFat said:


> sharing is caring :laugh:


Fcuk caring or sharing, I'm a selfish cnut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Great back session yesterday!

Sorta getting used to no carbs.

Went out in brum last night with some old mates designated driver but had a awesome time been a long since I have been out!

Can't wait or carb up tomorrow. 

Weight and update pic coming monday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Carb up



That is all


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Update

177lbs feel squidgy. With no carbs I havent sh1t like a champ as normal :/ lol

Last pic 2 weeks ago This morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Carb up
> 
> View attachment 117804
> 
> ...


Is that it?

Before pic loaded I expected a massive plate of something amazing...... Looks like something they dish out at a nursing home pmsl

I do love a good crumpet though :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Is that it?
> 
> Before pic loaded I expected a massive plate of something amazing...... Looks like something they dish out at a nursing home pmsl
> 
> I do love a good crumpet though :beer:


carb up was

6 pankcakes

6 crumpets all with jam/marmalade

100g white rice + meat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> carb up was
> 
> 6 pankcakes
> 
> ...


That's better


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

After dinner/gym last night.

Pretty happy with where I have got to so far. Still a long way to go!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> After dinner/gym last night.
> 
> Pretty happy with where I have got to so far. Still a long way to go!
> 
> ...


Fùck your body.... Sort the face out


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck your body.... Sort the face out


haha i know dunno wtf is up with it. i look a funny colour as well. used 10mg of mt2 like 2 months ago went sunbed 4 times now im just bright orange :/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Monday Session*

Shoulders + triceps

10-12 reps x 3 sets

DB shoulder press

lateral raises

upright rows

shrugs

vbar pulldowns

close grip bench - yuk

skull crushers

Weight was slightly down on all as moved up from 8 reps to 12. decent session


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha i know dunno wtf is up with it. i look a funny colour as well. used 10mg of mt2 like 2 months ago went sunbed 4 times now im just bright orange :/


I blame team alpha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

How's it going in here? Haven't been in in a while, but the 3d abs are coming on now :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I blame team alpha


i blame Liam! haha his mahogany glow was just to much to resist.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How's it going in here? Haven't been in in a while, but the 3d abs are coming on now :thumb:


going good cheers mate.  ye they r peaking out slightly :$ fingers crossed one day they will all be out 

I had a read of your journal earlier. man flu oh dear lol everyone around me is fking ill never known anything like it *blames the cold weather*


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha i know dunno wtf is up with it. i look a funny colour as well. used 10mg of mt2 like 2 months ago went sunbed 4 times now im just bright orange :/


So you got to dale winton tone in the end?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> So you got to dale winton tone in the end?


it seems to have progressed even though i havent even been on the sunbed for over a month lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i blame Liam! haha his mahogany glow was just to much to resist.


Don't blame the umpa lumpa


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> it seems to have progressed even though i havent even been on the sunbed for over a month lol


 :lol: long acting mt2


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> :lol: long acting mt2


i looked like a big red pepperami last night :s

Super sleepy today. seem to get to sleep ok but wake up at 3-4am :s

Have some melatonin to use and will get some ZMA as advised by El toro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i looked like a big red pepperami last night :s
> 
> Super sleepy today. seem to get to sleep ok but wake up at 3-4am :s
> 
> Have some melatonin to use and will get some ZMA as advised by El toro


Sambuca...... He's a bit of an Animal 

And me on the ZMA lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sambuca...... He's a bit of an Animal
> 
> And me on the ZMA lol


how u find the zma? tbh i am contemplating just using hyge for sleep/well being benefits


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> how u find the zma? tbh i am contemplating just using hyge for sleep/well being benefits


Save your money and just go on zma .

It's great stuff, getting a far better nights sleep mate.

Really deep, but raring to go when the alarm goes off.

I don't take it at weekends lol I have my kids then and I worry I won't wake up if they shout me in the night - toddlers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Save your money and just go on zma .
> 
> It's great stuff, getting a far better nights sleep mate.
> 
> ...


nice ill def get some then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice ill def get some then


Good lad!

Right, pre workout shít done for me.... Back time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Right, pre workout shít done for me.... Back time


have fun  :2guns:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Zma is the sh1t mate. I feel it has helped me in a lot of ways.

I think if you use myprotein price beater with discount supps (if i recall rightly) address the price works out pretty cheap


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Zma is the sh1t mate. I feel it has helped me in a lot of ways.
> 
> I think if you use myprotein price beater with discount supps (if i recall rightly) address the price works out pretty cheap


just orderd some off activlab lol got some more green tea and some nitro caps just for fun


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what happened to team alpha mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what happened to team alpha mate?


They were paying Scott that much they couldn't afford to eat, that's how they get such good results :lol:

I joke, I joke!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what happened to team alpha mate?


nothing mate i think its still going 

personally i was gonna do my own thing but actually it turned out i couldnt be ****d lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> They were paying Scott that much they couldn't afford to eat, that's how they get such good results :lol:
> 
> I joke, I joke!


haha

tbh scott is very reasonably priced


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> nothing mate i think its still going
> 
> personally i was gonna do my own thing but actually it turned out i couldnt be ****d lol


how did u find the results while under scott's wing mate...what u expected?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how did u find the results while under scott's wing mate...what u expected?


i put a stone on with him so was pleased!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leg day

Driving my car back sucks. Bloody shattered tonight. Legs destroyed


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

So what's your leg day look like?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

It's just y3t leg day so

Leg extensions

Leg press

Squat

Ham curls

Straight leg deads

Donkey calfs

Standing calf raises


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

been bloody sleepy all day no doubt will perk up when i get in to bed tonight much to the misses unamusement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> been bloody sleepy all day no doubt will perk up when i get in to bed tonight much to the misses unamusement.


Thought shed be happy with that :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel like a pin cushion tonight. Where ever I tried to jab the needle didn't wanna go in lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Feel like a pin cushion tonight. Where ever I tried to jab the needle didn't wanna go in lol.


You've changed into a man of steel!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Feel like a pin cushion tonight. Where ever I tried to jab the needle didn't wanna go in lol.


Been there, it's ****e isn't it!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You've changed into a man of steel!!


Ha unfortunately not!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Been there, it's ****e isn't it!


Ye funny how sometimes just struggles to go in (that sounds wrong)

Went straight in delt no prob quad n glute must want a break


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye funny how sometimes just struggles to go in (that sounds wrong)
> 
> Went straight in delt no prob quad n glute must want a break


Yeah my glutes are solid as fcuk mate had to start bring delts into it more as injection sites.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yeah my glutes are solid as fcuk mate had to start bring delts into it more as injection sites.


U doing short Esther's? I prefer them but fk it can be a pain in the ass lol :-(


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U doing short Esther's? I prefer them but fk it can be a pain in the ass lol :-(


Yes mate. Love em as well but ****ing nightmare with pinning haha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd love to have that problem!!!! I can only do quad!!! Can't reach my ar*e any more, doing 4ml jabs can't be bothered to split it in two so can't do delt, reckon my pec could take 4ml but too scared to

Try.... Nightmare lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Roider problems!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> I'd love to have that problem!!!! I can only do quad!!! Can't reach my ar*e any more, doing 4ml jabs can't be bothered to split it in two so can't do delt, reckon my pec could take 4ml but too scared to
> 
> Try.... Nightmare lol


Did pec but left a funny hard tissue was test suspension though. Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Roider problems!


i got 99 problems but roids aint one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got 99 problems but roids aint one


How about Haemorrhoids......


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How about Haemorrhoids......


 :blush: dont think i have any of those allthough with this low carb high protein/fat diet i wouldnt be suprised if i get some :no:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest tonight not sure if bro is gonna come gym hes been skiving lately :/


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I was wondering what sorts of weights are you lifting mate for big lifts mate? You dont say much lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I was wondering what sorts of weights are you lifting mate for big lifts mate? You dont say much lol.


i havent been doing heavy anymore due to reps and injurys im just getting over (shoulder/chest muscle pulls)

112.5kg bench press heaviest i got  lol

100kg squat for 8

40kg dumbell press for 8 reps

**** at deadlift i get bad cramp in hands and have a weak grip


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i havent been doing heavy anymore due to reps and injurys im just getting over (shoulder/chest muscle pulls)
> 
> 112.5kg bench press heaviest i got  lol
> 
> ...


Still strong mate in terms of bodyweight. I woukdnt mind a bench like that lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Still strong mate in terms of bodyweight. I woukdnt mind a bench like that lol.


not sure about bodyweight interested to see what i weigh in on monday after next carb up. originally thought might drop weight but tbh with the things im on now i doubt ill drop too much lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest tonight

10-12 rep range

Never looked so vascular cant Wait for my nitro caps to arrive :-D

Shoulders starting to round up (the beginning of boulder shoulders? Lol probably not)

Looking super lean never been as lean as I am today get leaner every single day ATM it's crazy


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf are nitro caps you supp whore?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Wtf are nitro caps you supp whore?


http://www.activlab.co.uk/nitro-caps-p/al011.htm

I only got em for the increased sexual endurance :whistling:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Chest tonight
> 
> 10-12 rep range
> 
> ...


Get some pics up bud. Sounds like training is flying!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

trying to increase your grip strength then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Get some pics up bud. Sounds like training is flying!


Ill get some pics up tomoz :-D pics from Monday night on page 16 I think. I'm not the level most on here are but feel I have come along massively lately.

Abs are trying to come out so its spurring me on!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> trying to increase your grip strength then?


Something like that lol

Keep telling the missus I cum on time every time she seems to disagree?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

what does she know, 10 seconds is good going! :laugh:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ill get some pics up tomoz :-D pics from Monday night on page 16 I think. I'm not the level most on here are but feel I have come along massively lately.
> 
> Abs are trying to come out so its spurring me on!


Fair play mate, your journal is a good read and looking at some of the weights your shifting you must be doing something right!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Fair play mate, your journal is a good read and looking at some of the weights your shifting you must be doing something right!


Lol cheers from the support mate appreciated. I'm but a scrawny novice! but getting there, slowly 

I did check other day but couldn't see u had a journal. U look in very good shape!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol cheers from the support mate appreciated. I'm but a scrawny novice! but getting there, slowly
> 
> I did check other day but couldn't see u had a journal. U look in very good shape!


No journal for me mate, going to start one in a month or so. Just playing with my diet and training at the minute until I can decide on what I want to achieve mate. I'll let ya know when I start one tho.

Appreciate the comment bud, but as with 95% of the posters on here I am far from happy ha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Making my own nitro caps lol

I enjoy pump pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No journal for me mate, going to start one in a month or so. Just playing with my diet and training at the minute until I can decide on what I want to achieve mate. I'll let ya know when I start one tho.
> 
> Appreciate the comment bud, but as with 95% of the posters on here I am far from happy ha!


That's the thing you look in mirror and always striving but it's what keeps us going!

My first goal when started was so my massive head was more in proportion with body that's one goal I can tick off :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Making my own nitro caps lol
> 
> I enjoy pump pmsl


Who doesn't enjoy the pump haha

u actually make ur own!?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> That's the thing you look in mirror and always striving but it's what keeps us going!
> 
> My first goal when started was so my massive head was more in proportion with body that's one goal I can tick off :lol:


Hahahahaha ha genuinely LOL'd at that! Exactly one of the same reasons I started training!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahahaha ha genuinely LOL'd at that! Exactly one of the same reasons I started training!!!!


Haha I genuinely have a massive head lmao glad I'm not the only one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Who doesn't enjoy the pump haha
> 
> u actually make ur own!?


Nuns at a guess :lol:

Yeah I'll make it as a drink though and add in some caffeine 

4g Arginine

3g Malate

400mg Caffeine


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate ! Just checked pics on page 16, looking good buddy ! Dark as fcuk as well !

Get much darker and you'll have to change your name from sambuca to malibu haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nuns at a guess :lol:
> 
> Yeah I'll make it as a drink though and add in some caffeine
> 
> ...


Mate just a thought but if you take the caffeine out and replace it with niacin it would be way better caffeine acts as a vasoconstrictor so although you feel like your having a good workout you will be starving your muscles of nutrients.

Not sticking my nose in or anything just a suggestion


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Mate just a thought but if you take the caffeine out and replace it with niacin it would be way better caffeine acts as a vasoconstrictor so although you feel like your having a good workout you will be starving your muscles of nutrients.
> 
> Not sticking my nose in or anything just a suggestion


And that's why you get paid lol

Cheers dude


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Back tonight was ok but first time not been lookin forward to gym.

had gfs grandads funeral today which sucked although the service was nice enough.

It's been a long week that's for sure!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure i'm correct as your like one of 4 of friends on my profile, didn't you do an injectable cycle last winter? or is this the first (Sorry, I can't be ****d to look through 40 pages.) Sorry to hear about your girlfriend's grandad.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Back tonight was ok but first time not been lookin forward to gym.
> 
> had gfs grandads funeral today which sucked although the service was nice enough.
> 
> It's been a long week that's for sure!


Went to a funeral a few week back, they're terrible things mate. Hope it went as well as those things can go.

Least you can have a good weekend eh?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Geonix said:


> I'm sure i'm correct as your like one of 4 of friends on my profile, didn't you do an injectable cycle last winter? or is this the first (Sorry, I can't be ****d to look through 40 pages.) Sorry to hear about your girlfriend's grandad.


Hi mate ye I did lol. Saw ur trying mt2 u started it yet? Cheers tbh no one was to upset as he's been ill for a bit so Missus and her dad were prepared.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Went to a funeral a few week back, they're terrible things mate. Hope it went as well as those things can go.
> 
> Least you can have a good weekend eh?


Wasn't to bad worse when it's someone young.

Cheat meal and carb up Tomoz! Woohoo.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah see, how did you get on with the cycle? I had very good results considering I was boozing 3-6 nights a week and not eating anywhere near the macros I stated.

I'm not trying MT2, I've used it for well over a year.. on and off, I don't ever use sunbeds unless I actually supplementing it also.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Wasn't to bad worse when it's someone young.
> 
> Cheat meal and carb up Tomoz! Woohoo.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Likewise mate!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed in for this mate, making good progress thus far :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Ah see, how did you get on with the cycle? I had very good results considering I was boozing 3-6 nights a week and not eating anywhere near the macros I stated.
> 
> I'm not trying MT2, I've used it for well over a year.. on and off, I don't ever use sunbeds unless I actually supplementing it also.


For ur pics u had sick results really did well mate. I was only running 300mg prop for short time. But in one rip now love the stuff.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Subbed in for this mate, making good progress thus far :thumb:


Thanks! Appreciate the comments  its a long old journey but I'm getting there!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> For ur pics u had sick results really did well mate. I was only running 300mg prop for short time. But in one rip now love the stuff.


Check inbox, might interest you.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Whats your cheat meal gonna be mate ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Well done mate ! Just checked pics on page 16, looking good buddy ! Dark as fcuk as well !
> 
> Get much darker and you'll have to change your name from sambuca to malibu haha


Haha cheers buddy

Had a curry last night and crumpets and pancakes for breakfast today  yummy lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Haha cheers buddy
> 
> Had a curry last night and crumpets and pancakes for breakfast today  yummy lol


Haha wicked ! Gotta love a few cheat hours mate lol, you not having anything else sh1t ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Haha cheers buddy
> 
> Had a curry last night and crumpets and pancakes for breakfast today  yummy lol


Love a good curry on cheat day. I had three packets of chocolate digestives amongst many other things yesterday haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked ! Gotta love a few cheat hours mate lol, you not having anything else sh1t ?


Na nothing else. Got stew for tea tonight but its just veg and beef which is normally pretty yummy :-D


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked ! Gotta love a few cheat hours mate lol, you not having anything else sh1t ?





ClarkyBoy said:


> Love a good curry on cheat day. I had three packets of chocolate digestives amongst many other things yesterday haha


I fcking love biscuits lol

I'm def having pizza next week lol bring it on :drool:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I fcking love biscuits lol
> 
> I'm def having pizza next week lol bring it on :drool:


Hope you're having more than one mate?! Or maybe that's just me being a fat cvnt haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hope you're having more than one mate?! Or maybe that's just me being a fat cvnt haha


Maybe a dominos stuffed crust to myself. Or if no dominos ill have a pizza plaza with some fries lol I feel so bad though means I have to miss Sunday lunch though :-(


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Maybe a dominos stuffed crust to myself. Or if no dominos ill have a pizza plaza with some fries lol I feel so bad though means I have to miss Sunday lunch though :-(


Why do you miss Sunday lunch mate?!??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Basically if I have as really bad cheat on Saturday cus I carb up Sunday morning I can't have carbs etc on Sunday night. I think that's what el torro said lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Basically if I have as really bad cheat on Saturday cus I carb up Sunday morning I can't have carbs etc on Sunday night. I think that's what el torro said lol


Really?? I never go a day without carbs. I just have them in moderation mate. I get cranky as **** and unbelievably lethargic if I go a day without carbs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye really lol

I go with out carbs Monday to sat night but don't bother me really. As long I have food in me I'm ok u get used to it pretty quick.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Mate just a thought but if you take the caffeine out and replace it with niacin it would be way better caffeine acts as a vasoconstrictor so although you feel like your having a good workout you will be starving your muscles of nutrients.
> 
> Not sticking my nose in or anything just a suggestion


Would the Niacin not make you flushed as a mother fooooker during training?

So if you were using an ECA stake like morning and pre training, You'd recommend Ephedrine, Niacin and Aspirin?

I personally find my breathing can take a pounding so was hoping that might help


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Monday morning weigh in

174LBS. down 15 lbs in 3 weeks +_+


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> Would the Niacin not make you flushed as a mother fooooker during training?
> 
> So if you were using an ECA stake like morning and pre training, You'd recommend Ephedrine, Niacin and Aspirin?
> 
> I personally find my breathing can take a pounding so was hoping that might help


no mate eca is i different ball game, the original quote was for a good pre or intra work out not fat burner, niacin will help blood flow where as caffeine will decrease blood flow, for eca its best left as it is mate


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Sam - Just whizzing by - you are looking great in your progress pics - you must be chuffed to bits - esp. with all the comments on here so far...Good effort. Making me think of cutting carbs, although I am not sure I could stand it to be honest...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Sam - Just whizzing by - you are looking great in your progress pics - you must be chuffed to bits - esp. with all the comments on here so far...Good effort. Making me think of cutting carbs, although I am not sure I could stand it to be honest...


tbh cutting carbs is a bit extreme and probably unnecessary for general fat loss a calorie deficit should give you good stable results. Week one of no carbs is the hardest but your body gets used to it pretty fast. You could try a keto diet for 4 weeks if no carbs tickles your fancy. plenty of info on here on it.

Really chuffed with progress i have made. Cant wait to see what i look like in another 6-8 weeks 

Cheers for kind words :x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

This morning pic


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Shoulders really coming on. you cant tell in that pic but even my mom was like Sam you need to bring your chest up as they are too big for it!!  lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Shoulders really coming on. you cant tell in that pic but even my mom was like Sam you need to bring your chest up as they are too big for it!!  lol


How much does she charge each month :lol:

Take some better pics you slag!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How much does she charge each month :lol:
> 
> Take some better pics you slag!


ill get sister to take some of me in the gym tonight Lol :S

£20 english pounds to you sir. She doesnt charge me though bless her <3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ill get sister to take some of me in the gym tonight Lol :S
> 
> £20 english pounds to you sir. She doesnt charge me though bless her <3


Good lad! Nitro caps arrived? Get smashing them in lol

Really, I'll take her up on that! She knows her shít


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Nitro caps arrived? Get smashing them in lol
> 
> Really, I'll take her up on that! She knows her shít


na not yet was a mix up with orders should be here today/tomoz though with some more stuff i ordered lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> na not yet was a mix up with orders should be here today/tomoz though with some more stuff i ordered lol.


Bugger!

Do they not know how pumped you need to be ? :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Monday morning weigh in
> 
> 174LBS. down 15 lbs in 3 weeks +_+


Snap, same as me :laugh:

Great work! Now to get ripped!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Do they not know how pumped you need to be ? :lol:


lmao MUST BE PUMPED RAWR


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Snap, same as me :laugh:
> 
> Great work! Now to get ripped!


ye lol i better looked ripped soon haha 

hows it going


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye lol i better looked ripped soon haha
> 
> hows it going


Looks like youre closing in 

Im good mate, pct went well i think. Finish this week.

Went for my first sunbed too. You have inspired me :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Looks like youre closing in
> 
> Im good mate, pct went well i think. Finish this week.
> 
> Went for my first sunbed too. You have inspired me :laugh:


i have done 4 sundbeds and none for 2months now and still brown lol might do the mt2 again before i go on holiday so i come back black


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shoulders/triceps last night

15-20 rep range

DB press

lat raises

tbar rows - i struggle with this at the moment cus of shoulder injury. hurts a bit :/

shrugs - 40kg plus cage thing

vbar pushdowns

close grip bench - ahhhhhh

skull crushers

home 

by the end of the day at the moment everyone keeps telling me i look like **** lol get knackered by about 4pm wake up again at about 8pm :/ weird


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sh1t mate thats a wicked drop ! You doing proper zero carb ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Sh1t mate thats a wicked drop ! You doing proper zero carb ?


well i have fibrous veg and pineapple post workout but thats it until saturday night/sunday morning! 

Plenty of water and low estrogen have helped in weight drop though.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well i have fibrous veg and pineapple post workout but thats it until saturday night/sunday morning!
> 
> Plenty of water and low estrogen have helped in weight drop though.


You get told set ammounts of the veg to have mate ? Might have to look into joining the team after i whip this next chump lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You get told set ammounts of the veg to have mate ? Might have to look into joining the team after i whip this next chump lol


tbh its just plenty of veg lol i probably dont always eat enough but andy (el toro) puts a few pics up of his food with amount of veg he eats. pretty much half to a whole tree of broccoli


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh its just plenty of veg lol i probably dont always eat enough but andy (el toro) puts a few pics up of his food with amount of veg he eats. pretty much half to a whole tree of broccoli


If you don.t mind me asking are you using el toro for just diet or diet and training?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> If you don.t mind me asking are you using el toro for just diet or diet and training?


Diet, training, supplementation advice. pretty much anything i have a question on i just fire it over to him.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Diet, training, supplementation advice. pretty much anything i have a question on i just fire it over to him.


How much does something like that cost :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How much does something like that cost :whistling:


not very much mate! do it in two weekly chunks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Legs Last night*

15-20 reps x 3 sets on everything

Leg extensions

leg press - nice and deep eeek :S

squats

ham curls

stiff leg deads

seated calf raises

standing calfs

was knackered yesterday afternoon. Laying off the caffeine for a bit now lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest and biceps today. my chest pull from xmas has pretty much gone now cannot believe how long its taken!

am being extra careful with right rotator as well atm. was healing up but woke up and stretched out last night and it twinged bad. front part of rotator. will keep warming it up and hopefully some stuff im getting next week will speed the fixing up!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest and Biceps last night

15-20 reps on everything.

Shoulder really clicking on front of rotator even after warmup really ****ing me off now as i thought it had got better last week.

incline db press

incline flys - slow strict form

dips

cable cross overs - i always think this exercise makes me look like a scrawn in the mirror lol

widegrip bb curls 20 reps arms were pumped so much by now

db curls - left arm was written off from the pump at 15 reps lol

close grib bb curls

Been sleeping a lot sounder after using

2.5mg - 10mg melatonin

ActivLab ZMA

ActivLab HGH Night - has gaba in it

work up at 5.30 today but slept soundly till then amazing difference in sleep instantly, would of probably gone back off to sleep but got loads of stuff going on this next few weeks so was a bit too excited lol! Very happy to wake up refreshed!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@paulandabbi afternoon!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> @paulandabbi afternoon!


Nice 1 for that mate. You feeling good now your with el toro?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Something i have not really talked about is ped/supplment use in here.

Past few weeks I have been running one rip with clen 2on 2off.

Been using loads of thermoshape 2.0 tabs from activlab and L-Carnitine + green tea.

I have now dropped the thermoshape to give my CNS a break.

From next week I will be running

All gear is BSI or ISIS got a few isis promastren off my mate which is lower dosed than the bsi but quite potent from what i have read.

1-1.5ml one rip EOD - will try the isis at 1ml to start. its split 50/50/50mg per ml. bsi is 70mg

1ml mast E per week - undecided on that yet

1ml test E per week - to top up the test ratio. want closer to 2:1:1

100mg VAR ED

4iu Original Hyge HGH mon-fri morning shot. - this is for well being/fat loss/sleep

With stims in future think ill do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off as caffeine really took it out of me! I will keep the clen at 2on 2off till i run out though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 for that mate. You feeling good now your with el toro?


hes a legend mate! goes above and beyond constantly for me

not really much going on in this thread really other than me talking to myself Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hes a legend mate! goes above and beyond constantly for me
> 
> not really much going on in this thread really other than me talking to myself Lol


Just name drop people, I always do  I have @biglbs who is my mentor/guide for me though and always gives me advice and support! Would have gave up training if it wasn't for him and his advice. @ash1981 helps me out alot aswell but he is a BB where I am going more along the strongman route. Both know their sh!t though and have helped me improve hugely.

Don't think I could pay for it TBH as I don't have the money and don't feel the need as I won't be competing anytime soon lol. Maybe then a re think would come in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs is always very helpful! never spoken with ash1981. thats whats good about this place loads of knowledgable people who help.

fck would i ever compete lol im just sick of being a scrawny mofo lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> biglbs is always very helpful! never spoken with ash1981. thats whats good about this place loads of knowledgable people who help.
> 
> fck would i ever compete lol im just sick of being a scrawny mofo lol


Don't tell him but i recon i will have to come to an agreement about payment ,with that beautiful Mrs he has there,,,,,shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> biglbs is always very helpful! never spoken with ash1981. thats whats good about this place loads of knowledgable people who help.
> 
> fck would i ever compete lol im just sick of being a scrawny mofo lol


Yeah this site is great for the help. I have found that trying to stick to one persons advice is better and just adjusting a bit with what other people say.

I suppose when your unhappy you will pay to get where you want to be. I am about 19 st 2 so don't need to worry about it lmao.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Don't tell him but i recon i will have to come to an agreement about payment ,with that beautiful Mrs he has there,,,,,shhhhhhhh.....


ye we need pics lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Something i have not really talked about is ped/supplment use in here.
> 
> Past few weeks I have been running one rip with clen 2on 2off.
> 
> ...


Dirty roiding cùnt!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah this site is great for the help. I have found that trying to stick to one persons advice is better and just adjusting a bit with what other people say.
> 
> I suppose when your unhappy you will pay to get where you want to be. I am about 19 st 2 so don't need to worry about it lmao.


i do think following one persons advice is best. I consider myself quite well read on peds and diet now. With el toro i throw my ideas off him and get a yes/no and a reason why which helps me learn too.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Dirty roiding cùnt!!


haha. tbh after this week im hoping for some more big changes. im pretty low bf now and my love handles are starting to disappear. not far off my goal for being shredded i reckon. probably only another 5-8lbs of bf to lose maybe

i was 175lbs this week i think so 168-170 should see all my abs i hope!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

once i get to like 8%bf or what ever im gna have to maintain it till i go on holiday which is either begining of july or end of august :/ not sure yet depends on missus. never wanna have to much bf on me again.

As soon as plane lands it will be beer/wine and loads of food im gonna bloat up like the michelin man lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha. tbh after this week im hoping for some more big changes. im pretty low bf now and my love handles are starting to disappear. not far off my goal for being shredded i reckon. probably only another 5-8lbs of bf to lose maybe
> 
> i was 175lbs this week i think so 168-170 should see all my abs i hope!


If you don't see those abs soon then go the opposite way and triple those calories pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Don't tell him but i recon i will have to come to an agreement about payment ,with that beautiful Mrs he has there,,,,,shhhhhhhh.....


I feel so used and abused :crying: I thought you was my friend boohoo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i do think following one persons advice is best. I consider myself quite well read on peds and diet now. With el toro i throw my ideas off him and get a yes/no and a reason why which helps me learn too.


I am still learning alot and know next to nothing about cycles etc. Got till Jan to learn though so should be fine. Might start stocking up on it soon so it doesn't break the bank to much when I start.

Your going for 8% bf, thats impressive mate. You have good guidance so I am sure you will do it.

You aiming to be as big as possible in the future or just a decent size?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am still learning alot and know next to nothing about cycles etc. Got till Jan to learn though so should be fine. Might start stocking up on it soon so it doesn't break the bank to much when I start.
> 
> Your going for 8% bf, thats impressive mate. You have good guidance so I am sure you will do it.
> 
> You aiming to be as big as possible in the future or just a decent size?


i wanna get somewhere between 14-15 stone and lean! 

heaviest i have been is 193lbs started at about 140lbs couple of years ago.

ye stock up! tbh for 500mg of test E a week for 12 weeks your not looking at too much just put some beer money away everyweek!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> If you don't see those abs soon then go the opposite way and triple those calories pmsl


i could see my abs at 6k cals lol im a **** bodyshape like a girl. wide hips thin arms/legs not exactly best bodybuilding physique. bottom of belly and love handles are the spots with fat on for me 

I got the bad genes in my family haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i wanna get somewhere between 14-15 stone and lean!
> 
> heaviest i have been is 193lbs started at about 140lbs couple of years ago.
> 
> ye stock up! tbh for 500mg of test E a week for 12 weeks your not looking at too much just put some beer money away everyweek!


You can't say that!!!! My beer money away from me!!!!!! Whatttttttttt! Lol.

Yeah I will look in to it and see how much its going to set me back. They come in 10ml vails don't they???

You have done well then put on some serious weight and then cutting to where you are now. How many cycles have you done or is this your 1st?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i pld about a bit last year with var and sus250 then did 300mg of prop a week for a bit before xmas. now on all that. :/

10 or 20ml depending what lab.

Cheers mate getting weight on me is like the impossible task even at high cals i just got stuck at the same weight.

where about u wanna be by time u start ur cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i could see my abs at 6k cals lol im a **** bodyshape like a girl. wide hips thin arms/legs not exactly best bodybuilding physique. bottom of belly and love handles are the spots with fat on for me
> 
> I got the bad genes in my family haha


Snap lol

Always have an ab outline no matter what I eat. But handles and bottom podge still their


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i pld about a bit last year with var and sus250 then did 300mg of prop a week for a bit before xmas. now on all that. :/
> 
> 10 or 20ml depending what lab.
> 
> ...


Would like to get to 15/18% BF I reckon. I don't give a fook about weight lol just BF. I will always be heavy so don't worry about that. I was 23st at my biggest about 5 years ago. Didn't do anything about it but at 19st now.

Thats is some crazy cycle mate. I would end up forgetting what to do lol. Going to keep mine simple for my 1st one. Possibly with a dbol booster 1st few weeks.

How many years you trained??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Snap lol
> 
> Always have an ab outline no matter what I eat. But handles and bottom podge still their


u ecto? im like the vimto boy lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Snap lol
> 
> Always have an ab outline no matter what I eat. But handles and bottom podge still their


Everytime this advert come on my mrs takes the p1ss out of me saying I have beatle belly lol, I say no its hgh belly


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Havent read all the thread, but what i have your doing great.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Would like to get to 15/18% BF I reckon. I don't give a fook about weight lol just BF. I will always be heavy so don't worry about that. I was 23st at my biggest about 5 years ago. Didn't do anything about it but at 19st now.
> 
> Thats is some crazy cycle mate. I would end up forgetting what to do lol. Going to keep mine simple for my 1st one. Possibly with a dbol booster 1st few weeks.
> 
> How many years you trained??


15% will not take you to long with help from biglbs! this time next year you should be in shape of your life. I found it such a slow process but i love doing it for some reason.

tbh not very long lol over 2 years now but majority of that was not having a clue and buying maximuscle cyclone haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Zee81 said:


> Havent read all the thread, but what i have your doing great.


thanks mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Everytime this advert come on my mrs takes the p1ss out of me saying I have beatle belly lol, I say no its hgh belly


I actually had that gut last summer when i thought i would bulk on snickers and peanut m&ms LOL


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I actually had that gut last summer when i thought i would bulk on snickers and peanut m&ms LOL


Mmm want some m&m's now, damn it was being good as well.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

A pack of space raiders will have to do lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Zee81 said:


> A pack of space raiders will have to do lol


mmmm space raiders! i just got 2 slices of pineapple to look forward too after my workout ;'( lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvckin hell mate that's a lot of enhancement supplementation :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 15% will not take you to long with help from biglbs! this time next year you should be in shape of your life. I found it such a slow process but i love doing it for some reason.
> 
> tbh not very long lol over 2 years now but majority of that was not having a clue and buying maximuscle cyclone haha


Well I can only hope to get there! I think I will cycle anyway but would like to see the results better than just looking fatter lol. It is a slow process and sometimes I feel like whats the point but I never give up.

I have been training 7 years since I was 18 and until last month I was doing it all wrong. I wish I had the guidance I have now all that time ago.

You train alone dont you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well I can only hope to get there! I think I will cycle anyway but would like to see the results better than just looking fatter lol. It is a slow process and sometimes I feel like whats the point but I never give up.
> 
> I have been training 7 years since I was 18 and until last month I was doing it all wrong. I wish I had the guidance I have now all that time ago.
> 
> You train alone dont you?


I used to train with my GF then gym shut moved to a hardcore gym and train with brother and sister lol.

ye i was training wrong makes such a difference when u know what ur doing.

tbh cutting on cycle might not be to bad an idea just see where you are.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Fvckin hell mate that's a lot of enhancement supplementation :laugh:


ye lol fk it i got time to waste brother!

to be fair its only 400mg test 400mg mast 150mg of tren from next week. so not that much considering most people run 800+ of test


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I used to train with my GF then gym shut moved to a hardcore gym and train with brother and sister lol.
> 
> ye i was training wrong makes such a difference when u know what ur doing.
> 
> tbh cutting on cycle might not be to bad an idea just see where you are.


Thats cool, my wife wants to train with me soon so that will be good. I train with my bro in law but he does his own thing because what I do isn't right to him lol.

When I cycle I want to bulk really but would consider a cut if I thought the results would be greater.

Its amazing when you actually see the right way and realise you have wasted so much time.

What day split do you do now??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I used to train with my GF then gym shut moved to a hardcore gym and train with brother and sister lol.


Your sister trains at M&F aswell? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

J



MutantX said:


> Your sister trains at M&F aswell? :lol:


Ye couple of times a week dirty perv lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> J
> 
> Ye couple of times a week dirty perv lol


Don't know what you mean!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Don't know what you mean!!


Lmao best gif ever


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye lol fk it i got time to waste brother!
> 
> to be fair its only 400mg test 400mg mast 150mg of tren from next week. so not that much considering most people run 800+ of test


Sounds like fun mate 

I'm just too much of a pvssy after reading about all the guys on trt in their 30s lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats cool, my wife wants to train with me soon so that will be good. I train with my bro in law but he does his own thing because what I do isn't right to him lol.
> 
> When I cycle I want to bulk really but would consider a cut if I thought the results would be greater.
> 
> ...


I made better gains in pct that on cycle just cus I realised how I should train!

Triceps/shoulders

Legs

Rest

Chest/biceps

Back

Y3t training method


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Back tonight

Wide grip 3 x 20

Close grip pulls couldn't do any left shoulder mad sharp pain couldn't pull any weight. Stopped and went had a massage. Quite annoyed as my right has been playing up. I have been warming up but now have some more warmups to do.

Oh well well deserved rest this weekend.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking depleted but getting tighter


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u ecto? im like the vimto boy lol


Yes mate, I bloody am!!

I'm sure you must have seen my starting pic.....?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, I bloody am!!
> 
> I'm sure you must have seen my starting pic.....?


Had a look wicked progress


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheat meal

Mixed kebab on naan few battered chips and I mean a few I was stuffed can of coke Zero and a few malteasers last night -_- mixed kebab was yummy lol.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Kebab would be my last choice for a cheat! Hope it was good tho - now battered chips -they sound interesting.......  Hope you have had a good weekend Sam x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well originally it was going to be a dominos or a curry, then OH wanted fish and chips, then last second I thought fk it mixed kebab haven't had one for probably 10 years lol

Battered chips are popular round the Black Country an bits (batter bits) loads of salt vinegar yummy

Done nothing this weekend but needed it.

Hope it weekend been good Jo!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Droppin by to show some luuuvvv ha!

Hows the gym etc goin bud...been missing in action of late, holy **** storm went down my way, last

Months been ruff for me.

Back now tho, no more goin on the missing list haha.

U avin a cheat meal today r u!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Droppin by to show some luuuvvv ha!
> 
> Hows the gym etc goin bud...been missing in action of late, holy **** storm went down my way, last
> 
> ...


When u didn't show ur face I thought you had ****ed off permanently! Glad it's all back on track for you mate.

Cheat last night but carb up this morning n back to meat and veg for the next 6 days  lol

Gym has been good but Friday night shoulder just died on me so might miss tomorrow night as its shoulders and rest it up. Sharp pain and weak as **** on it. couldn't even lift my handbrake up on my car.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shrap paints not a good sign buddy rest it up defo, never done my shoulder in before but u have done my back in, nightmare!!

No i will always be here haha, just wasnt updatin mate just one bad thing after another after another its been for me this month so i just lost all focus and will....its been a ruff old month.

R u on cycle!?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> When u didn't show ur face I thought you had ****ed off permanently! Glad it's all back on track for you mate.
> 
> Cheat last night but carb up this morning n back to meat and veg for the next 6 days  lol
> 
> Gym has been good but Friday night shoulder just died on me so might miss tomorrow night as its shoulders and rest it up. Sharp pain and weak as **** on it. couldn't even lift my handbrake up on my car.


Mate you really need to get this shoulder looked at properly. It's been going on for months now. I know you don't want to but you might need to rest it and let it heal once you know the problem.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Mate you really need to get this shoulder looked at properly. It's been going on for months now. I know you don't want to but you might need to rest it and let it heal once you know the problem.


Hi mate it was my right shoulder playing up before that's pretty much fine now.

Now it's my left shoulder just went on Friday... Pretty ****ed off. I have been doing lots of shoulder warm ups and don't lift heavy at all. Will def be resting and keep getting physio on it. Cheers for looking out for me :wub:

Looking forward to some pics of you!!! I know your gonna be shredded to ****


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Update think im a lb up on last week now 176lbs



Busy week this week. Project I have been working on for months is going live wednesday :stuart: :scared:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good Luck with the project Sam - and looking foxy in your pics - well done!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Good Luck with the project Sam - and looking foxy in your pics - well done!


Thanks Jo.

Project is a massive ecommerce platform I was contracted in to oversee. its make or break for it now lol :death:

hows your project coming on?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I sure it will go swimmingly Sam - you seem to very capable and pretty unflappable too. You'll be fab.

Our project is coming along - we are currently having sprinkler systems and smoke alarm systems being installed - all the mega expensive and messy stuff that hopefully Joe Public will never see.....I am hopeful for a late summer opening, but we still have some hoops to jump through re: council, and that always takes 10 x longer than it should...x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I sure it will go swimmingly Sam - you seem to very capable and pretty unflappable too. You'll be fab.
> 
> Our project is coming along - we are currently having sprinkler systems and smoke alarm systems being installed - all the mega expensive and messy stuff that hopefully Joe Public will never see.....I am hopeful for a late summer opening, but we still have some hoops to jump through re: council, and that always takes 10 x longer than it should...x


Thanks for kind words 

cant wait to see it! will def pop down  you setting up a facebook page or anything for it?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You will be very welcome - may even make sure there are brownies on the menu! Currently working on a web site and will set up FB a bit nearer the time. Have a twitter account too, but no idea how that works...It's all good tho - exciting and scary at the same time!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You will be very welcome - may even make sure there are brownies on the menu! Currently working on a web site and will set up FB a bit nearer the time. Have a twitter account too, but no idea how that works...It's all good tho - exciting and scary at the same time!


haha well keep us updated in your journal  awesome thing to do wish you both all the best!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had an email from the set director for a M.I.A music video if I could take my renault 5 gt turbo to the video shoot next week. pretty cool  probably lots of sitting around but at least my car will be in a frickin music video  fingers crossed i can get there as cars going up for sale next month lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Just had an email from the set director for a M.I.A music video if I could take my renault 5 gt turbo to the video shoot next week. pretty cool  probably lots of sitting around but at least my car will be in a frickin music video  fingers crossed i can get there as cars going up for sale next month lol


Do it!!

Then sell it with a "As seen in...." Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Do it!!
> 
> Then sell it with a "As seen in...." Lol


Lol my thoughts exactly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs tonight.

Was a quick session as I was on my tod. Very tired now! Zzzzzzz


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbh its just plenty of veg lol i probably dont always eat enough but andy (el toro) puts a few pics up of his food with amount of veg he eats. pretty much half to a whole tree of broccoli


My plates of veg have been INSANE!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm having at min 250g of broccoli to 500g lol sick of broccoli :laugh:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'm having at min 250g of broccoli to 500g lol sick of broccoli :laugh:


3 sweet potato and chicken for me....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> 3 sweet potato and chicken for me....


i love sweet pot. cut in wedges EVOO on and some paprika. baked in oven <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

just swooshing in to gawp at a flat stomach....i'm afraid mine is the bumpy type at the moment...sod!....please send an ab through the post....lol!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> just swooshing in to gawp at a flat stomach....i'm afraid mine is the bumpy type at the moment...sod!....please send an ab through the post....lol!


Slowly getting there!! Dieting sucks bring on eating pizza and crisps!

Thanks for popping in


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You mentioned the "C" word.....oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....hahaha...

C R I S P S......gaaaaaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I love crisps :-( so much boohooooooo lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I love crisps :-( so much boohooooooo lol


Me too...kettles crisps, salt and vinegar flavour or ready salted...yumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......haven't had any for aggerrrrrrrrs.....sigh.....I feel your pain, I feel your pain.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yes so yummy. Love kettle chips ill have to fit them in my cheat night :dribble:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol tormenting yourself only hurts haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest and biceps tonight. hopefully shoulder is ok not had any pain in it. will warm up and go light


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

look good in that last pic mate, i see i nice bicep peak coming there too :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> look good in that last pic mate, i see i nice bicep peak coming there too :thumb:


Cheers mate ;-D its all coming together with ur help


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good session tonight.

Chest and biceps.

I think I'm starting to look ripped speciàlly when pumped :0 :-D


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

GUNNAGE!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Good session tonight.
> 
> Chest and biceps.
> 
> I think I'm starting to look ripped speciàlly when pumped :0 :-D


Its a good feelin when u can see the change, gives you more motivation....keep smashing it in...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Its a good feelin when u can see the change, gives you more motivation....keep smashing it in...


Cheers mate!

Mad how lean you can look pumped up.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my turkey for lunch sucked. I hate turkey and chicken.. must get to the butchers and get me 50 steaks again lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Mad how lean you can look pumped up.


i know...if only you could stay like that all the time haha...craze gives me a good pump during a session....

wkend plans?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

got loads onnnnnn this weekend after doing **** all last weekend!

Got some jobs on the renault 5 turbo to do in the morning to prep it for music vide on wednesday  need a good clean too 

have bank meeting at 3pm so will know if I can buy nissan r33 gtr :devil2:

Clothes shopping with missus

then out for a cheat meal somewhere!  might try miller and carter if i can get a table left it too last minute though 

pop n see my nanny on sunday too <3 lol

how about you mate?

Hopefully the weather will be sweet so i can get an hour in the sun as the mt2 is wearing off lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> i know...if only you could stay like that all the time haha...craze gives me a good pump during a session....
> 
> wkend plans?


i been using activlab nitro caps pre workout seem pretty good.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

sounds like u have a busy one mate.....i could do with a cheat meal but im gonna wait until sunday i think.........feelin like garlic chicken from the chippy haha its been a while!!!

Clothes shopping with the missus haha your brave, anytime i used to go shopping with the ex it would normally result in me standin holding her bag in a girls shop while she was in the changing room for ages, haha i would go in 2 shops to her 20...

no plans here really might be going out with a girl for some food tomoz night, legs at the gym tomorrow and then walk around town shopping with my lil niece god help me haha.

just finished a chest and arm session, i hope its not proper hot, got a few spots on my arms and is a t shirt you can pure see them, look like iv got roar aids or something..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> sounds like u have a busy one mate.....i could do with a cheat meal but im gonna wait until sunday i think.........feelin like garlic chicken from the chippy haha its been a while!!!
> 
> Clothes shopping with the missus haha your brave, anytime i used to go shopping with the ex it would normally result in me standin holding her bag in a girls shop while she was in the changing room for ages, haha i would go in 2 shops to her 20...
> 
> ...


I'm the one who's gnna be clothes shopping lol so gna give her a taste of her own medicine haha. To be fair she's good as gold.

U try that panoxyl10 on the spots? Get it from boots


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:



> I'm the one who's gnna be clothes shopping lol so gna give her a taste of her own medicine haha. To be fair she's good as gold.
> 
> U try that panoxyl10 on the spots? Get it from boots


No mate im goin to town tomoz so i will pick some up, gonna hit the beds later again, i look black with all these bed sessions, gettin asked were iv been on holiday all the time haha costa del sunbeds..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha I used mt2 in February and had a lot of odd looks when I said I hadn't been on holiday.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha if all else fails just lie..... :tongue:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Mate the new pure gym is amazing!

It's all about the commercial gyms now :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> Mate the new pure gym is amazing!
> 
> It's all about the commercial gyms now :lol:


Mom said it looked good. M+f for me though lol

How's things?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Mom said it looked good. M+f for me though lol
> 
> How's things?


It actually has more power racks than M&F 

Sh!t mate, you? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome ty.

Oh dear :/ take it easy mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend dude....busy busy busy hey....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend dude....busy busy busy hey....


Thanks flubs!!! 

Just finished a dominos stuffed crust lol eeeek


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks [Redacted]!!!
> 
> Just finished a dominos stuffed crust lol eeeek


not jealous one bit as I don't like pizzas...I had a crab salad today...very nice..apart from the decoration of a WHOLE red onion, uncut..lol! the waitresss couldn't believe it when I called her over to express my confusion...hahahaha....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Legs Yesterday*

All 10-12 rep range

leg extensions

leg press

squats

ham curls

stiff leg deads

calves seated/standing

then lots of walking in the afternoon up a steep hill hams were fcked!

lovely weekend in the sun


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh weigh in on Monday i was 178lbs again. Same as last week. diet been changed round a bit. I am not bothered about my weight just how i look in mirror but tbh with my training and diet and peds i cant see me losing loads of weight even on calorie deficit. time will tell!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good all round weekend there Sam  Pizza sounded grand x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Sounds like a good all round weekend there Sam  Pizza sounded grand x


i snuck two krispy kremes in straight after too. 3500 calories in 10minutes :/ im 100% strict during the week though only saturday nights i treat myself. lol 

I did have diet coke with it all so its all good :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I have to admire your discipline - only Sat night treats is very controlled - although 3500 cals in ten mins is pretty extreme - even by my standards!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I have to admire your discipline - only Sat night treats is very controlled - although 3500 cals in ten mins is pretty extreme - even by my standards!!


i had a medium pizza missus said my eyes were greedier than my guts otherwise i would of have a large haha  tbh i was stuffed!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha good going mate ! Cheating as hard as you diet is the key :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha good going mate ! Cheating as hard as you diet is the key :thumb:


tbh my previous cheats have been pretty lame lol so went all out saturday.

thing is i dont have a sunday dinner after the dominos so it all evens out. if i just had say a chinese chicken/noodles id have sunday dinner on sunday evening with no desert.

so was back on steak/broccoli sunday


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh my previous cheats have been pretty lame lol so went all out saturday.
> 
> thing is i dont have a sunday dinner after the dominos so it all evens out. if i just had say a chinese chicken/noodles id have sunday dinner on sunday evening with no desert.
> 
> so was back on steak/broccoli sunday


Haha yeah know what you mean mate ! On my cheat days if i tried to behave the next day i would just think "well i didnt go mad yesterday so i can afford a bit more today"


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

30 8-11 oz steaks that is all


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i am drooling already look how thick they are :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good lad!!

I've had more beef this weekend than a little ...... Sounds wrong!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> I've had more beef this weekend than a little ...... Sounds wrong!!


yes. it. does. :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yes. it. does. :laugh:


sounds ok to me. love some beef  :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You can see improvements each week Sam - looking great! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You can see improvements each week Sam - looking great! x


thanks Jo. Seem to have oodles of motivation at the moment  loving my training. not so much dieting but hey ho means to an end!

hope all is well x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

moved on to fish for lunch now. 2 pieces of haddock with chilli and pepper. Was pretty tasty 

My adventure to london in the renault 5 turbo was interesting yesterday.

Got down to the video shoot for about 11.

waited around for hours

went to costume with my sister.

costume lady was extremely rude to us both and the couple in front! both of us taking time out to bring our cars down.

Told her to **** off and drove home lol i hate rudeness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> moved on to fish for lunch now. 2 pieces of haddock with chilli and pepper. Was pretty tasty
> 
> My adventure to london in the renault 5 turbo was interesting yesterday.
> 
> ...


I hope they paid for your time!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I hope they paid for your time!!


i could of claimed expenses but **** was i hanging about.

costume lady conversion went as follows.

me - Hi 2 white tshirts plz

her - sorry cant be ****d to fit passengers out take a cast member

me - excuse me but i drove 137 miles to get here, and was told my passenger would be able to be in the video.

her - i dont give a ****

me - me **** you *insert tren rage here*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goodness me, that was very rude of her...I would have been enraged! I suspect I would have drawn myself up and given her my icy glare and put her in her place....I don't like rude people either, no need at all...I feel offended for you and your sister...B....ch! cough....

apart from that, nice pics but do you know you have your hands down your pants on the first one...heee heee...cough......nice flat tum.....not jealous at all...nope! not one bit...

amamamamamamamamamam...:laugh: take care mister...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Goodness me, that was very rude of her...I would have been enraged! I suspect I would have drawn myself up and given her my icy glare and put her in her place....I don't like rude people either, no need at all...I feel offended for you and your sister...B....ch! cough....
> 
> apart from that, nice pics but do you know you have your hands down your pants on the first one...heee heee...cough......nice flat tum.....not jealous at all...nope! not one bit...
> 
> amamamamamamamamamam...:laugh: take care mister...


Thanks flubs. Was an odd day to say the least!!!

Ill take a peak in ur journal in the morning, hope all is going well. Bed for meeeeee lol

I'm noticing changes in mirror everyday now! My diet is pretty hardcore though lol



Supps I am taking that I think are helping flat tummy are

Plenty of water

3000-5000mg vit c

Celery seed extract

Hawthorn berry

L-cartinine and green tea extract


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you are looking fabberrrrrlus (not meant in a pervy way )....I wish I had your willpower on the diet front...mine is somewhat lacking as I edge towards the weekend...hahaha..trying hard to change that though, and getting slightly better, bit by bit....you could say it's dawning on me that I will never change my bod if I keep scoffing the bad stuff...hahaha...ah well....gunite, sleep well...i'm going myself in a moment too...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I think you are looking fabberrrrrlus (not meant in a pervy way )....I wish I had your willpower on the diet front...mine is somewhat lacking as I edge towards the weekend...hahaha..trying hard to change that though, and getting slightly better, bit by bit....you could say it's dawning on me that I will never change my bod if I keep scoffing the bad stuff...hahaha...ah well....gunite, sleep well...i'm going myself in a moment too...


hope u had a good nite sleep  . thanks for the kind words plenty motivation to keep going there  .

tbh nothing wrong in eating bad food and you should let yourself. it can be hard as you get it in ur head you have to be super strict and that just doesnt work for some people. my gf is a prime example she picks at food all day and complains to me!!! But i tell her dont take it so seriously. luckily for me i have a resolve of steel and am strict much to the annoyance of everyone around me but oh well lol.

have a good day!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

List of Diet and Supps im doing at the moment.

Diet is pretty simplistic.

Wake up 4iu Hygetropin

eggs + spinach for breakfast - 2 eskimo omega 3 caps, 1 l-cartinine + green tea http://www.activlab.co.uk/l-carnitine-plus-green-tea-p/al029.htm, 1000mg Vit C, 400iu vit E, 5000iu Vit D, 1 celerey seed tab, 2 hawthorn berry caps, 1 ON MENS vitamin

cashews + protein shake

200g fish + broccoli lunch

cashews + protein shake pwo - 1000mg vit C, 1 ActivLab Green Tea cap, 2 eskimo omega 3 caps, 1 ON mens vitamin, 4 activlab Nitro caps http://www.activlab.co.uk/nitro-caps-p/al011.htm

Intraworkout i use Activlab BCAA in cherry tastes pretty good and doesnt leave that sh1tty aftertaste as some do.

Optimum Nutrition Hydro whey 2 slices of pineapple post wo, 1 green tea cap

1ml isis promastren Mon-Friday topped up with 1ml of BSI Test E on a friday. Isis Promastren is 50mg of each compound and stings like a bitch lol

8-11 oz steak + broccoli for tea

ActivLab Casein shake before bed http://www.activlab.co.uk/6-protein-blend-night-protein-2kg-p/al024a.htm, 3 ZMA Caps http://www.activlab.co.uk/zma-caps-p/al030.htm, 2 Melatonin tabs, 3 HGH Night caps http://www.activlab.co.uk/hgh-night-p/al045.htm, 2 eskimo omega 3 caps, 1 ON Mens Vitamin, 1000mg VIT C

love the optimum nuturtion hydrowhey post workout. and the activ lab green tea caps as they dont make me crash like caffeine. Can use @El Toro Mr UK98 code for 10% activlab *AT050213a*


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Crikey your on more pills and things than food!! Supps must be costing you a fortune!

Hope alls well!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Crikey your on more pills and things than food!! Supps must be costing you a fortune!
> 
> Hope alls well!


ye all good buddy. how about u? car ok now? lol

think i spent a grand last month :/ i need to stop spending though now or missus will castrate me


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Was that the mia vid sam? I had a feeling it would be ****e lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> Was that the mia vid sam? I had a feeling it would be ****e lol.


ye it was mate. saw Alex from RTOC there in his 21 turbo nice car. bunch of cnuts mate lol didnt know wtf to say when i said i was leaving.

5 held up sweet even in rush hour traffic. was fking knackered at the end though was the day after legs +_+ glad i have a soft clutch conversion lol

The other cars were all cossies with 50 yr old drivers in chinos. weird bunch the ford OC members


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ate some fish and chips and a belgian bun saturday night swilled down with a coke zero  while watching the expendables 2 which sucked.

not long till my booked off holiday time 29th of june! so still some fat to shift! looing forward to some beers/wine while I am off. It is a well deserved break if i don't say so myself.

on week 3 of y3t training which means lots of reps tonight. shoulders been feeling better so hopefully I am on the mend with them.

got itchy lump on leg and stomach where i didnt jab far enough sub Q driving me nuts today ahhhh ;(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ate some fish and chips and a belgian bun saturday night swilled down with a coke zero  while watching the expendables 2 which sucked.
> 
> not long till my booked off holiday time 29th of june! so still some fat to shift! looing forward to some beers/wine while I am off. It is a well deserved break if i don't say so myself.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, good food 

Ages left till holly bobs mate, defo well deserved 

GH ? You think it's worth it.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mmmm, good food
> 
> Ages left till holly bobs mate, defo well deserved
> 
> GH ? You think it's worth it.....


I can't tell yet only been using 8 days. Def sleeping deeper.

I think it will be just for well being effect tbh. Everything else will be a bonus.

Dnp and t3 starting tmoz for 3 weeks -_-

I had battered chips they were so good. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I can't tell yet only been using 8 days. Def sleeping deeper.
> 
> I think it will be just for well being effect tbh. Everything else will be a bonus.
> 
> ...


What GH you got mate?

Bet you rattle when you walk ya junkie 

Mmmm, proper good! You do know a good cheat meat sir


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What GH you got mate?
> 
> Bet you rattle when you walk ya junkie
> 
> Mmmm, proper good! You do know a good cheat meat sir


Original hyges pin wheels. Def very good to go ;-)

Mate I plan my cheats so far in advance most of my days are spent thinking about stuffed crust or battered chips nom nom nom

Duno bout rattling but I'm now skint and spend an hour aorting all my stuff out every night lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What GH you got mate?
> 
> Bet you rattle when you walk ya junkie
> 
> Mmmm, proper good! You do know a good cheat meat sir


Original hyges pin wheels. Def very good to go ;-)

Mate I plan my cheats so far in advance most of my days are spent thinking about stuffed crust or battered chips nom nom nom

Duno bout rattling but I'm now skint and spend an hour aorting all my stuff out every night lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Original hyges pin wheels. Def very good to go ;-)
> 
> Mate I plan my cheats so far in advance most of my days are spent thinking about stuffed crust or battered chips nom nom nom
> 
> Duno bout rattling but I'm now skint and spend an hour aorting all my stuff out every night lol


Up the dose 

Mate.... That's a terrible idea pmsl. I bet the food is in the house too isn't it?!

I have Saturday as mine, go out and grab stuff pmsl

Yeah I bet you are mate, expensive game isn't it.

Haha, yeah each night feels like a chore doesn't it, but the following day it's worth it isn't it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Up the dose
> 
> Mate.... That's a terrible idea pmsl. I bet the food is in the house too isn't it?!
> 
> ...


I love it mate lol.

I don't keep anything in lol. Always eat out or buy in haha only way. Dieting sucks come September/oct gonna take it a bit easier for a few months. Been hardcore for quite awhile now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I love it mate lol.
> 
> I don't keep anything in lol. Always eat out or buy in haha only way. Dieting sucks come September/oct gonna take it a bit easier for a few months. Been hardcore for quite awhile now.


Come September I want to see you eating more lol

Bulk time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye def wanna put some serious mass on. Hopefully playing around with macros ill stay leanish.

The worst thing about this whole thing is I love tea but I don't drink it now. It's my favourite thing lol :-( no milkkkkkk ahhh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye def wanna put some serious mass on. Hopefully playing around with macros ill stay leanish.
> 
> The worst thing about this whole thing is I love tea but I don't drink it now. It's my favourite thing lol :-( no milkkkkkk ahhh


You can bulk and stay lean mate, I'm sure you'll do a grand job at it. I'm just a simple - smash the carbs in man lol

A drop of milk can't be that bad, have a brew


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You can bulk and stay lean mate, I'm sure you'll do a grand job at it. I'm just a simple - smash the carbs in man lol
> 
> A drop of milk can't be that bad, have a brew


Dont tempt me lol. i got water BCAAs to drink ;'(


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looking wicked mate !! Definatly seeing big improvements now !

Keep it up till you got a power level over 9000 like me :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Looking wicked mate !! Definatly seeing big improvements now !
> 
> Keep it up till you got a power level over 9000 like me :thumbup1:


haha my power level is 2 atm ;'((((((

been killing it in the gym. high reps this week and just getting my pump on its awesome. i know what arnie was talking about 

<3


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi Sir Sam....just checking in, sorry for my whining...attempting to get over myself...at some point..thanks for your comments...have a good day..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Dont tempt me lol. i got water BCAAs to drink ;'(


Too strict for me..... Time for some Soreen bread I reckon


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Too strict for me..... Time for some Soreen bread I reckon


choc morrelo shake for meeeeeee


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> choc morrelo shake for meeeeeee


Nice isn't it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice isn't it


ye it is. not sure what my favourite flavour is. banana is pretty decent and cherry bakewell. still nothing comes close to myofusion banana ;(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye it is. not sure what my favourite flavour is. banana is pretty decent and cherry bakewell. still nothing comes close to myofusion banana ;(


Yeah I like banana too, cherry bakewell is nice. Lemon is spot on 

Tbh I'm slowly going back to the basics lol so strawberry is creeping back in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tuesday Legs*

On my own for this as bro had something on&#8230;. lol pussy

its my 15-20 rep range this week so getting my pump on

Leg extensions 3 x 20 were burning like hell

leg press 3 x 20 slow and deep sweat was pouring off me already thanks dnp

squats 3 x 20

ham curls 3 x 20 both hams on fire +_+

Calves lots of them. slow and held at top of standing

pretty obliterated 

still have 2 itchy red patches from HGH jab def didnt so them right first week was fine though. ithcyness is driving me nuts ahhhhhh anti H doesnt do anything :/

Did it IM today in delt and its fine.

weird


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Too strict for me..... Time for some Soreen bread I reckon


soreen bread flavoured protein powder. It could get pensioners lifting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> soreen bread flavoured protein powder. It could get pensioners lifting!


Fùck them lol

I'll buy it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fk me

Conversations as follows

Me - hi Gf can u get some veg for tea please as I ain't got my wallet on me.

Gf - no problem see u later.

Get home no gf, no food.

Phone her up

Hallo what u doin

Gf - I'm out at a party

Me - what about food.

Gf - it's in the car

Ok it's in the car 10miles from me how ye **** can I cook tea.

Gf - thought u knew I was out

I'm not a bloody mind reader

And breattttth


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Fk me
> 
> Conversations as follows
> 
> ...


Blondes gonna be blonde mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest and biceps tonight

15-20 rep range love doin higher reps get such a pump

Incline db x 3

Incline fly x 3

Dips

Cables xover

Bb curl

Db curls

Close grip bb curl

Great session


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Blondes gonna be blonde mate :lol:


Ha ye mate bless her. She just landed a job at a top 5% school. At least I know where not to send our kids


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Fk me
> 
> *I'm not a bloody mind reader*
> 
> And breattttth


And there's your mistake my friend!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> And there's your mistake my friend!! x


i had too laugh! Her thought process is odd to say the least!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Getting leaner mate. Good work. Whats your weight atm?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright Sam,looking fine and dandy in here,bakewell flavour sounds nice


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Sambuca if that was your sister doing front squats this morning then I'm sorry bro! Lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MutantX said:


> @Sambuca if that was your sister doing front squats this morning then I'm sorry bro! Lol


Pics?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Blondes gonna be blonde mate :lol:


 :blink: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oi oi sir Sam....i's a sunday swoosh coming at ya from Flubland..hope you had a good weekend...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Getting leaner mate. Good work. Whats your weight atm?


Hi mate last Monday was 179lbs Ill weigh in and update in the morning!

Cheers hopefully be shredded by end of June


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Alright Sam,looking fine and dandy in here,bakewell flavour sounds nice


Cherry bake well is bloody lovely lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> @Sambuca if that was your sister doing front squats this morning then I'm sorry bro! Lol


I doubt she was there today mate she was out in Blum last night. Did she have long jet back hair?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oi oi sir Sam....i's a sunday swoosh coming at ya from Flubland..hope you had a good weekend...


Hiya flubs. Weekend went to quickly! Derren brown and cheat meal last night were both amazing lol. Hope you have had a good weekend, get up too much? roll on Monday :death:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hiya [Redacted]. Weekend went to quickly! Derren brown and cheat meal last night were both amazing lol. Hope you have had a good weekend, *get up too much?* roll on Monday :death:


I did, I had a great weekend..went off to an arts festival on the saturday, and today i sliced the top of my thumb clean off..piccie in my journal if you like to look at blood soaked tisues and half a thumb..hahaha...will impact on my deads so may switch to squats instead...thanks for asking. Yup, mondays....bleurrrrgh...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

forgot to take pics of cheat meal on saturday.

It was lovely 

Little cafe opposite the Arcadian in Bham

Won Ton to start nom nom and some of the other halfs yuk sung

Big plate of spicy salt/chilli king prawns with chow mein. none of the food was in the slightest greasy not like crappy chinese but traditionally cooked (I know i had some chinese people live with me food is nothing like going to the chinese)

Honeydew melon ice drink thing

1 bag of haribo

5/6 thornton chocolates


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@El Toro Mr UK98

plz dont shout at me haha  i did share the haribo :$


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @El Toro Mr UK98
> 
> plz dont shout at me haha  i did share the haribo :$


haha you should never share your haribo lol, Its a cheat meal mate and the difference between you and 70% off others is that you EARN it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha you should never share your haribo lol, Its a cheat meal mate and the difference between you and 70% off others is that you EARN it


I def earnt it! Id burnt it off by end of night thanks to dnp lol. Sweating like a beast during Derren brown


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well its almost lunch time. I am constantly starving. have been for the last week! ahhhh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well its almost lunch time. I am constantly starving. have been for the last week! ahhhh


Eat lol

I couldn't starv myself at all !!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Surely cannot be good to be starving Sam?? Get some more Haribo down your neck - joke!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Eat lol
> 
> I couldn't starv myself at all !!


i just had a massive steak and a whole broccoli. duno what it is but im just getting hungry as the weeks go on&#8230;. :/ think its carb craving tbh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well its almost lunch time. I am constantly starving. have been for the last week! ahhhh


get some of them chewable bcaas sam if you havnt already, its amazing what a hand full of them does to get rid of hunger and strike of catobolism


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> get some of them chewable bcaas sam if you havnt already, its amazing what a hand full of them does to get rid of hunger and strike of catobolism


nice one ill grab some and some more casein running low!  cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> get some of them chewable bcaas sam if you havnt already, its amazing what a hand full of them does to get rid of hunger and strike of catobolism


where can i get some from? any from activlab?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i just had a massive steak and a whole broccoli. duno what it is but im just getting hungry as the weeks go on&#8230;. :/ think its carb craving tbh


Defo will be mate, how much longer are you on this current diet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Defo will be mate, how much longer are you on this current diet?


till end of june. diet is altered weekly depending on weight etc on a monday. not sure what i am doing when i get back from holiday. id like to ease up a bit as i have been going hardcore for quite a while now and i wouldn't mind being able to have a drink on a friday/sat night/


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> where can i get some from? any from activlab?


yeh and dont forget the discount code too  http://www.activlab.co.uk/amino-complex-300-p/al049.htm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh and dont forget the discount code too  http://www.activlab.co.uk/amino-complex-300-p/al049.htm


nice shame i cant get them today!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> till end of june. diet is altered weekly depending on weight etc on a monday. not sure what i am doing when i get back from holiday. id like to ease up a bit as i have been going hardcore for quite a while now and i wouldn't mind being able to have a drink on a friday/sat night/


I get bored with hardcore, Monday-Friday I can do it with ease!

Like today, woman's bday. Platter of cakes, cream cakes, chocolate etc. doesn't bother me 

But come Saturday I do as I please pmsl

I don't drink so I just eat what I see 

I'll never step on stage and I haven't got a beach holiday planned so I can afford to be a little less strict


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I get bored with hardcore, Monday-Friday I can do it with ease!
> 
> Like today, woman's bday. Platter of cakes, cream cakes, chocolate etc. doesn't bother me
> 
> ...


ye im not to bothered normally no carbs is tough though! plus i like a nice bottle of wine and havent drank since xmas now lol

Soon as i get on holiday. top off, lie on sun lounger, drink beer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye im not to bothered normally no carbs is tough though! plus i like a nice bottle of wine and havent drank since xmas now lol
> 
> Soon as i get on holiday. top off, lie on sun lounger, drink beer


Sounds like a plan mate!

Where you off too?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan mate!
> 
> Where you off too?


originally a cruise. but i couldnt get the right dates off due to missus not knowing when she finishes her teacher training course thing.

not sure now. probably just gnna book something last minute. as long as its hot and good food i dont care anymore just need a break!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> originally a cruise. but i couldnt get the right dates off due to missus not knowing when she finishes her teacher training course thing.
> 
> not sure now. probably just gnna book something last minute. as long as its hot and good food i dont care anymore just need a break!


Sounds like a plan, god I'd love a holiday lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan, god I'd love a holiday lol


not got anything planned at all?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> not got anything planned at all?


Nah, money is going on house unfortunatley.

But we have time off together in August 

So Alton Towers and the Seaside it is lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, money is going on house unfortunatley.
> 
> But we have time off together in August
> 
> So Alton Towers and the Seaside it is lol


tbh cost of alton towers and seaside you could have a week away all inclusive in fuertaventura&#8230;. lol this country is a rip off!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbh cost of alton towers and seaside you could have a week away all inclusive in fuertaventura&#8230;. lol this country is a rip off!


Pmsl, probably right mate!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, probably right mate!!


matey just got all inc to the above in a 3 star for just under 300 quid each for a week. insurance. taxi to airport maybe bump that up to 350 plus some spending money for trips.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> matey just got all inc to the above in a 3 star for just under 300 quid each for a week. insurance. taxi to airport maybe bump that up to 350 plus some spending money for trips.


Hmmmm, worth a look then!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmmm, worth a look then!!


get away if u been working solid u need a proper break


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> matey just got all inc to the above in a 3 star for just under 300 quid each for a week. insurance. taxi to airport maybe bump that up to 350 plus some spending money for trips.


Me and the misses went to costa brava last year for £500 all inc.

Now I wanna go abroad again lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> get away if u been working solid u need a proper break


True mate, we did look earlier in the year and found an all inclusive to Turkey for £500 for us both.

But, I know we'll stay in the UK lol. Too much to do around the house, plus I want a new bed that £600 - good rest is important is it not


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Me and the misses went to costa brava last year for £500 all inc.
> 
> Now I wanna go abroad again lol


Bargain! How was it?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

evening Sir Sam.....I'm hoping to find something for a quick trip away next week. I've taken some days off work to get away from the stress of all the stuff going on there...off into the holiday shop tomorrow to see what I can pick up...thinking of Madeira...i think there is a flower festival on there at the moment...orrrr....hummm....not sure really...see what happens when I get there....holidays are fab....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Sambuca, Roblet....

look into ZANTE for a quick cheap getaway... nice chilled island, good weather, beaches and if u ripped and ready..

u can strut yr stuff in Laganas... babes everywhere... and they love the fit look...

even if u married or carting along a g/friend...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Bargain! How was it?


Excellent mate, Santa Susana resort, the staff were great and had all the drinks you would need!

But greekgod may have sold me to try Zante next


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

greekgod said:


> Sambuca, Roblet....
> 
> look into ZANTE for a quick cheap getaway... nice chilled island, good weather, beaches and if u ripped and ready..
> 
> ...


Ill take a look mate. I want somewhere with good culture and food and pretty quiet lol. God i sound boring haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ill take a look mate. I want somewhere with good culture and food and pretty quiet lol. God i sound boring haha


And by culture he means clunge!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> And by culture he means clunge!


Haha um ye why not I reckon my Missus is a lesbian anyway :thumb: could be interesting :-D


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> evening Sir Sam.....I'm hoping to find something for a quick trip away next week. I've taken some days off work to get away from the stress of all the stuff going on there...off into the holiday shop tomorrow to see what I can pick up...thinking of Madeira...i think there is a flower festival on there at the moment...orrrr....hummm....not sure really...see what happens when I get there....holidays are fab....


Evening flubs! Madeira sounds interesting let me know how it goes. As long as the wine is good I'm sold! My other half wants to go to a flower show! Do you know when ur finishing at work? Anything else in pipeline?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Training tonight was shoulders and triceps

6-8 reps went nice and heavy! 100kg shrugs n nearly fell over lol

I was blasted. Sweating so bad gonna have to take a towel tomorrow lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Evening [Redacted]! Madeira sounds interesting let me know how it goes. As long as the wine is good I'm sold! My other half wants to go to a flower show! Do you know when ur finishing at work? Anything else in pipeline?


There is a 45 day consultation period cos of the unions, then selection notices will be posted and redundancies and everything else that goes with it. I have to work a months notice but frankly I may well go sick! and stuff 'em....sorry to say that but I feel a bit hard about them at the moment....I have decided that I will take a month off, get the place out of my system, work out a lot...then start temping whilst I am looking for work. That's my plan...sorted.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> There is a 45 day consultation period cos of the unions, then selection notices will be posted and redundancies and everything else that goes with it. I have to work a months notice but frankly I may well go sick! and stuff 'em....sorry to say that but I feel a bit hard about them at the moment....I have decided that I will take a month off, get the place out of my system, work out a lot...then start temping whilst I am looking for work. That's my plan...sorted.


They are bastards!! I hear so many people in the same position at the moment. Nothing is secure :/

Month off sounds amazing lol. Holiday and some good food!

You got a good temping agency? They are far and few between as well!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Training tonight was shoulders and triceps
> 
> 6-8 reps went nice and heavy! 100kg shrugs n nearly fell over lol
> 
> I was blasted. Sweating so bad gonna have to take a towel tomorrow lol


How're things coming along now mate? You seem to be getting on well with el torro 

What are you using the HGH for, is it for the fat loss benfit? Expensive $hit


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> They are bastards!! I hear so many people in the same position at the moment. Nothing is secure :/
> 
> Month off sounds amazing lol. Holiday and some good food!
> 
> You got a good temping agency? They are far and few between as well!


yes...I used to work in one that was specifically for education so I will just pop in there and get my CV out there...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> How're things coming along now mate? You seem to be getting on well with el torro
> 
> What are you using the HGH for, is it for the fat loss benfit? Expensive $hit


El toro is great mate. Really helpful always has time to answer and questions.

Hgh a bit of everything really. Well being, injury repair as I was havin problems with shoulders. Everything else is a bonus!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

How is your shoulder now mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

greekgod said:


> Sambuca, Roblet....
> 
> look into ZANTE for a quick cheap getaway... nice chilled island, good weather, beaches and if u ripped and ready..
> 
> ...


Ive always fancied Zante tbh mate, some awesome beaches.

Lol, far from ripped.... but i'd still strut my stuff 

Mr's wouldnt be happy mind :lol:

Morning @Sambuca


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ive always fancied Zante tbh mate, some awesome beaches.
> 
> Lol, far from ripped.... but i'd still strut my stuff
> 
> ...


Morning! Bed is calling me back zzzZzz


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> How is your shoulder now mate?


Hi mate, not painful but still a bit clicky. Doin plenty of warmup and stretching. Being strict with form helps too

Looking awesome in ur journal pics ;-) no ****


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Morning! Bed is calling me back zzzZzz


Don't say that! its not even 9 yet lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Don't say that! its not even 9 yet lol


I've caught the lurgy off the Missus. She's always bloody ill!!!

Only 10 hours left until gym boooom


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Sam - All this talk of holidays makes me wistful for the one we had in Thailand. Koh Samui, three weeks of chilling. We stayed in little village where the mayor had shut all the s£x shops and shows etc, so it had an even more mellow vibe. If you wanted a massive party, there was a town three miles away that was choc full of pros and ladyboys! The food is to die for, but wine is crap there - something to do with the climate, or import costs...Anyway, I digress. It was the best holiday.

Right now I would settle for a week in Skeggy ....

Nice work on the training too  100k shrugs.....pussy :lol: x


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hi mate, not painful but still a bit clicky. Doin plenty of warmup and stretching. Being strict with form helps too
> 
> Looking awesome in ur journal pics ;-) no ****


That's good to hear!!! Mines piping up again too, loads of massage and gonna give tb500 a go... We shall see what happens!!!

Thanks mate... Doing well yourself!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> That's good to hear!!! Mines piping up again too, loads of massage and gonna give tb500 a go... We shall see what happens!!!
> 
> Thanks mate... Doing well yourself!!


Let me know how u get on with tb500 something I was looking in to. Where u getting it from? I'd only trust toms peps or drs for that.

Cheers mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Let me know how u get on with tb500 something I was looking in to. Where u getting it from? I'd only trust toms peps or drs for that.
> 
> Cheers mate


Getting it from src.. Drs were out of stock! I'll keep you posted mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Sam - All this talk of holidays makes me wistful for the one we had in Thailand. Koh Samui, three weeks of chilling. We stayed in little village where the mayor had shut all the s£x shops and shows etc, so it had an even more mellow vibe. If you wanted a massive party, there was a town three miles away that was choc full of pros and ladyboys! The food is to die for, but wine is crap there - something to do with the climate, or import costs...Anyway, I digress. It was the best holiday.
> 
> Right now I would settle for a week in Skeggy ....
> 
> Nice work on the training too  100k shrugs.....pussy :lol: x


Koh samui is somewhere I looked at. My gf has been around the whole world so is a bit funny about going places she's already been. It looks like ill only be able toget 10nights away now rather than 2 weeks  so will most likely have to be close.

Booo

Like I say good food and wine is what I need!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Getting it from src.. Drs were out of stock! I'll keep you posted mate


What's better tb500 or igf for inflammation?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Koh samui is somewhere I looked at. My gf has been around the whole world so is a bit funny about going places she's already been. It looks like ill only be able toget 10nights away now rather than 2 weeks  so will most likely have to be close.
> 
> Booo
> 
> Like I say good food and wine is what I need!!!


Its a bl00dy long way for ten nights....Anywhere in the med will be fab, nice wine, fresh seafood....lordy - got a spare place in your suitcase?? x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I've caught the lurgy off the Missus. She's always bloody ill!!!
> 
> Only 10 hours left until gym boooom


Done and dusted here lol

Only 21 hours till gym


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Its a bl00dy long way for ten nights....Anywhere in the med will be fab, nice wine, fresh seafood....lordy - got a spare place in your suitcase?? x


I'm sure you can sneak in my suitcase lol the gf is very understanding!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs tonight

Good session.

Some dim wit fat guy was curling in the squat rack so did hack squats instead.

Felt pretty good all day even though have caught a cold.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so cool @jon-kent

 gonna rep it at the gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I am so cool @jon-kent
> 
> View attachment 122089
> gonna rep it at the gym


Is that the kids program you two watch :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Is that the kids program you two watch :lol:


yes LOL i am allowed one childish thing even though im 27? thats what i keep telling myself.

just off to watch the kids down the park brb


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I am so cool @jon-kent
> 
> View attachment 122089
> gonna rep it at the gym


Fcuking hell mate that is sweet !! I was looking at t shirts the other day ! Decided to get the newest dbz game instead. Should turn up today hopefully !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yes LOL i am allowed one childish thing even though im 27? thats what i keep telling myself.
> 
> just off to watch the kids down the park brb


I have many childish things in my life....... One is between my legs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Is that the kids program you two watch :lol:


Even though i love you Rob thats twice now youve insulted the greatest show ever ! And there will not be a 3rd or negs will be thrown at you like a galik gun :lol: ! (Code to me and sambuca haha)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Even though i love you Rob thats twice now youve insulted the greatest show ever ! And there will not be a 3rd or negs will be thrown at you like a galik gun :lol: ! (Code to me and sambuca haha)


I'll download it and see if the kids like it, whats it called?? Pokemon...... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll download it and see if the kids like it, whats it called?? Pokemon...... :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I have an Ab trying to come out lol.

First time below belly button has felt flat ever!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Still hogging the sunbed room ay rent boy? Lmao


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Still hogging the sunbed room ay rent boy? Lmao


Haha

There was a 45min wait last night for it 

It was about 9000 degrees in there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows it going mate? You seeing better things now your with el toro?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows it going mate? You seeing better things now your with el toro?


Everything is going well! Diet is a bit tough now I am just craving sweets. I dont even like sweets haha.

El toro is great of highly recommend him.

How's it with u? I've barely checked anyone's journals this week got some catching up to do!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Everything is going well! Diet is a bit tough now I am just craving sweets. I dont even like sweets haha.
> 
> El toro is great of highly recommend him.
> 
> How's it with u? I've barely checked anyone's journals this week got some catching up to do!


Lol, I think everyone craves anything you can't have when on a diet 

Glad its working for you. I am hoping to have a trainer beginning of next year, want to see what I can achieve 1st.

Its all good with me mate, don't worry about checking my journal as I had had the week off as my shoulder is being a d!ck.

You have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol, I think everyone craves anything you can't have when on a diet
> 
> Glad its working for you. I am hoping to have a trainer beginning of next year, want to see what I can achieve 1st.
> 
> ...


What's up with your shoulder?

Of to cinema tonight with sister and then a Jewish wedding tomorrow lol should be intersting


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> What's up with your shoulder?
> 
> Of to cinema tonight with sister and then a Jewish wedding tomorrow lol should be intersting


I keep pulling it. I have done it 3/4 times in 3 months!!

What you going to see at the cinema not the jewish wedding lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> What's up with your shoulder?
> 
> Of to cinema tonight with sister and then a Jewish wedding tomorrow lol should be intersting


Say hello to your sister and tomorrow say MAZEL TOV!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Say hello to your sister and tomorrow say MAZEL TOV!!


Haha ill say hello too her for u. ^_^ I was speaking to will earlier what's date for ur show? I can't make wills as I'm away. I know yours is like 100000miles away isn't it?

@paulandabbi fast and furious lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll download it and see if the kids like it, whats it called?? Pokemon...... :lol:


Don't you be fvcking dissing pokemon you old cvnt. :gun_bandana:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Don't you be fvcking dissing pokemon you old cvnt. :gun_bandana:


Pikachu would smash rob !!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Slowpoke would jon lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Pikachu would smash rob !!!


R0blet + meowth =


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> R0blet + meowth =
> 
> View attachment 122389


Fcuking brilliant mate !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking brilliant mate !


 @R0BLET... that's right!

Member of team 'cocket'


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

weekend was good. Saw fast and furious 6 and was inspired by how fking big Dwayne Johnson is now. ate some popcorn nom nom nom

Went to wedding sunday and ate so much food. the person next to me didnt turn up so i ate all his food to and my moms food LOL was so stuffed couldn't walk.

still lost 4lbs since last week lol

did shoulders and triceps yesterday afternoon. was a good session sore as fk now.

have a cavery tonight for gfs dads bday. just gonna have meat and greens and no gravy ;'((((( booooo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> weekend was good. Saw fast and furious 6 and was inspired by how fking big Dwayne Johnson is now. ate some popcorn nom nom nom
> 
> Went to wedding sunday and ate so much food. the person next to me didnt turn up so i ate all his food to and my moms food LOL was so stuffed couldn't walk.
> 
> ...


Sounding good mate! Any updated progress pics?

Wish I was eating like you, cutting is killing me ATM!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sounding good mate! Any updated progress pics?
> 
> Wish I was eating like you, cutting is killing me ATM!


mate my food on weekdays is terrible

my diet is

6 whole eggs and spinach

protein shake and some nuts

1 steak and broccoli

protein shake nuts

gym

hydrowhey + 2 slices of pineapple

1 steak and broccoli

casein shake

I am fricking starving to death lmao.

I already knew what i was having this coming saturday 3 weeks ago

Pizza plaza!!!!! 9 inch pizza with stuffed crust + fries and a bottle of coke zero yum yum 

few pics from friday on last page but ill stick a couple more up in a minute <3


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How busy is M&F since pure gym opened mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> How busy is M&F since pure gym opened mate?


its busyish most nights but not like it was when FF shut


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

all the geordie shore curl monkeys have suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> all the geordie shore curl monkeys have suddenly disappeared?


yep just me there


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work and nice tan (big ****) :laugh:

What's your weight atm mate?

Your diet looks very low carb. Is this because you don't deal very well with carbs mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice work and nice tan (big ****) :laugh:
> 
> What's your weight atm mate?
> 
> Your diet looks very low carb. Is this because you don't deal very well with carbs mate?


I am insulin sensitive. 

i do carb up on a weekend though cheat meal saturday night and 6 pancakes and 6 crumpets with jam on a sunday morning. then back to low carbs lol 

175 lbs as of monday morning. reckon ill drop a couple of pounds this week as well.

just started mt2 again lol should be very brown in a couple of weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Get a shave


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Isn't insulin sensitivity a good thing mate?

Haha the mention of the word pancakes is making my stomach rumble. 

Think i'm going to do this mt2 stuff. Just scared of goi ng orange :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Get a shave


**** off i love the beard


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Isn't insulin sensitivity a good thing mate?
> 
> Haha the mention of the word pancakes is making my stomach rumble.
> 
> Think i'm going to do this mt2 stuff. Just scared of goi ng orange :laugh:


well actually its not so bad. Due to my body type and fat distribution its great for survival in the wilderness as i burn less calories! but even at low body fat all my fat is round my hips and lower abs which is annoying.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Isn't insulin sensitivity a good thing mate?
> 
> Haha the mention of the word pancakes is making my stomach rumble.
> 
> Think i'm going to do this mt2 stuff. Just scared of goi ng orange :laugh:


Think he means insulin resistant. Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Think he means insulin resistant. Lol


you are correct it is insulin resitance!

Insulin type

This hormone type has a regional fat distribution on the shoulder blades and top of the hips, commonly referred to as 'the muffin top' which reflects insulin resistance. Research from The Medical College of Wisconsin suggests that the shoulder blade skinfold may help identify risk of type 2 diabetes in pre-menopausal women. Additionally, research from Spain reported that obese pre-pubescent boys and girls had significantly elevated insulin and glucose levels which correlated with shoulder blade skin fold thickness. Researchers from the Department of Human Biology at Maastricht University reported that shoulder blade skinfold thickness is significantly associated with persistent impaired glucose tolerance. There seems to be good evidence to support Poliquin's association of these fat sites with poor insulin function.

no idea what that translates too for my diet though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just make sure u get enough fish oils and don't smash loads of fast acting carbs lol. Other than that u could take metformin


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha i see your embracing the power of the beard !!!

No wonder your looking better and better :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just make sure u get enough fish oils and don't smash loads of fast acting carbs lol. Other than that u could take metformin


eeeek i better lay off the pizza on saturday!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha i see your embracing the power of the beard !!!
> 
> No wonder your looking better and better :lol:


i had this **** taken out of the beard. but i said im gonna shave my head grow a full on massive beard and walk round shouting this is sparta to anyone who looks at me


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i had this **** taken out of the beard. but i said im gonna shave my head grow a full on massive beard and walk round shouting this is sparta to anyone who looks at me


Yes mate !!! You gotta kick them after though mate lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 122684
> View attachment 122685
> View attachment 122686


That's a beard and a half you got going on there :lol:

Shaved chest/bearded face combo 

Looking good though mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That's a beard and a half you got going on there :lol:
> 
> Shaved chest/bearded face combo
> 
> Looking good though mate!


cheers mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pin this on your mirror to give you something to aim for hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Pin this on your mirror to give you something to aim for hahaha
> 
> View attachment 122711


my tasche doesnt grow in the middle&#8230; wtf is that about lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> my tasche doesnt grow in the middle&#8230; wtf is that about lol


Ive got a little vertical line right under my nose that doesnt grow hair !?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> my tasche doesnt grow in the middle&#8230; wtf is that about lol


Up the test


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ive got a little vertical line right under my nose that doesnt grow hair !?


ye mines a finger width wide though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Up the test


i have LOL

my test levels are over 9000


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i have LOL
> 
> my test levels are over 9000


Hahaha the ultimate inside joke :lol:

Sounds like you got a reverse hitler lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i have LOL
> 
> my test levels are over 9000


 :ban:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> :ban:


Shock him pikachu !!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye mines a finger width wide though


Ahhh the ol' reverse hitler. Stylish :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill get a pic for everyones amusment


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ill get a pic for everyones amusment


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


>


thats my im going to rape you face is it yours? eeeeek


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats my im going to rape you face is it yours? eeeeek


They never see my face mate h34r:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

felt like a right nobber at the carvery last night. all standing there to order n there was an offer on for 3 courses 11.95. the carvery was 9.95. everyone going why are you not having the 3 courses so i shouted out IM DIETING. everyone was looking at me like i was nuts.

I then proceeded to eat some meet and peas and broccoli. and sit for 2 hours while everyone had their food ;'(

legs moved to tonight. should be fun


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> felt like a right nobber at the carvery last night. all standing there to order n there was an offer on for 3 courses 11.95. the carvery was 9.95. everyone going why are you not having the 3 courses so i shouted out IM DIETING. everyone was looking at me like i was nuts.
> 
> I then proceeded to eat some meet and peas and broccoli. and sit for 2 hours while everyone had their food ;'(
> 
> legs moved to tonight. should be fun


Bit crazy that mate unless your dieting for a show but fair play lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Bit crazy that mate unless your dieting for a show but fair play lol


i am very much all or nothing. I have super motivation and a goal to achieve and only 5 weeks to achieve it!

ye its a bit weird to most people


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Loving the beardy look Sam...I guess some gals are just beard whores and there's nowt wrong with that :wub:

x

ps - Pls chuck some of your willpower my way - sadly lacking at the moment....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i am very much all or nothing. I have super motivation and a goal to achieve and only 5 weeks to achieve it!
> 
> ye its a bit weird to most people


I take that approach with stuff like chocolate etc that has zero nutritional benefit but no way would I skimp on the actual carvery 

ROAST POTATOES!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Loving the beardy look Sam...I guess some gals are just beard whores and there's nowt wrong with that :wub:
> 
> x
> 
> ps - Pls chuck some of your willpower my way - sadly lacking at the moment....


Hi Jo,

Cheers heres a beardy pic from sunday  with my lovely gf



as for motivation. I cannot help. You must enjoy what you do. if you don't then change it up. i have fun being so strict/militant lol maybe im just odd


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I take that approach with stuff like chocolate etc that has zero nutritional benefit but no way would I skimp on the actual carvery
> 
> ROAST POTATOES!!! :laugh:


i love roasties.

the foregin waitress told me they had good boilies. i was not swayed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Cheers heres a beardy pic from sunday  with my lovely gf
> 
> ...


I would..... Just saying 

Your my type :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I would..... Just saying
> 
> haha. anytime mate ;D
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Learn how to quote 

Ha, yeah I'm in the same boat. Way out my league and I have a tiny penis :lol:

Must be my charm :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Learn how to quote
> 
> Ha, yeah I'm in the same boat. Way out my league and I have a tiny penis :lol:
> 
> Must be my charm :lol:


lmao quote failage


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs last night moved from tuesday as gfs dads bday

Better half came a long.

went heavy and was fked from first excerise of leg extensions :2guns:

got some BSI Extreme Ripp coming cannot wait

70mg test p

70mg tren a

70mg mast p

70mg npp

1000mcg mtren

got a cold today sore throat and runny nose ;'( :thumbdown:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Cheers heres a beardy pic from sunday  with my lovely gf
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely mate ! This time next month that should be a proper beard


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Coming along nicely mate ! This time next month that should be a proper beard


thats just under 2 weeks of growth. this test makes me very hairy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats just under 2 weeks of growth. this test makes me very hairy


Haha you gotta wait till it grows further out than your face mate :wink: i could twist mine and make a tiny pony tail lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you gotta wait till it grows further out than your face mate :wink: i could twist mine and make a tiny pony tail lol


mine grows out like a bush. i need to get a good trimmer any recommendations?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

where was the pic taken mate? looks nice lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> mine grows out like a bush. i need to get a good trimmer any recommendations?


Yeah nature :wink: haha. The gods decide how thick it gets mate not you !!

Beard 101 :thumbup1: haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> where was the pic taken mate? looks nice lol


Thats @R0BLETs front garden mate, rich cnut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thats @R0BLETs front garden mate, rich cnut


ye hes a posh nobber


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> where was the pic taken mate? looks nice lol


i googled round bush lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i googled round bush lol


not that 1 u c0ck :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> not that 1 u c0ck :laugh:


Oh haha The Belfry Hotel and Golf course on sunday. 

its been a long week haah


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Oh haha The Belfry Hotel and Golf course on sunday.
> 
> its been a long week haah


posh cvnt :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> posh cvnt :lol:


trying to compete with ROBLET


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Oh haha The Belfry Hotel and Golf course on sunday.
> 
> its been a long week haah


they let yam yams in there mg:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> they let yam yams in there mg:


haha how dare you!!!!!! I am a Quarry Bonker born and bred!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

chest and biceps last night

Sweat was pouring off me! I am ok until I move then I am bolloxed, heart rate shoots up and i go about 100000 degrees! did 10mins step up machine thing at the end a sweat was pouring off me I have started carrying a towel around with me.

have epic cheat meal planned for tomorrow. getting some krispy kremes and friend is having house warming so its pizza and chips nom nom nom.

not much else to report really. getting quite brown gonna have 6 mins on sunbed tonght. then im off out in town. @jon-kent might be repping my new dragonball z tshirt :$ lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Sweatmeister!

Sounds like a good session there. Enjoy your cheat meal mmmmmmmmmm, gotta love pizza!

x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> chest and biceps last night
> 
> Sweat was pouring off me! I am ok until I move then I am bolloxed, heart rate shoots up and i go about 100000 degrees! did 10mins step up machine thing at the end a sweat was pouring off me I have started carrying a towel around with me.
> 
> ...


Krispy kremes while wearing a DBZ shirt ! What a glorious f uking day lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Sweatmeister!
> 
> Sounds like a good session there. Enjoy your cheat meal mmmmmmmmmm, gotta love pizza!
> 
> x


Cheers Jo! I can promise you im not a sweaty person normally infact i never sweat. this is madness 

@jon-kent tshirt is meant to arrive today! It better im excited!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers Jo! I can promise you im not a sweaty person normally infact i never sweat. this is madness
> 
> @jon-kent tshirt is meant to arrive today! It better im excited!


Hopefully it fits mate haha. Im trying to get a blue rash guard to wear in training so it looks like saiyan armour lol.

Got the mrs watching it now :thumb: she likes buu lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hopefully it fits mate haha. Im trying to get a blue rash guard to wear in training so it looks like saiyan armour lol


wow we are sad lol im 28 this year&#8230; lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> wow we are sad lol im 28 this year&#8230; lol


Same here mate hahahahha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Same here mate hahahahha


i made a prmise to my self to order every dbz tshirt off qwertee.com :/ i have never shown the missus it but i might get it for xmas off her or something


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i made a prmise to my self to order every dbz tshirt off qwertee.com :/ i have never shown the missus it but i might get it for xmas off her or something


Amazon has some good ones, the one i want looks like your t shirt has torn and underneath youve got goku' orange suit on !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I honestly have no idea what the feck you lads are talking about.................Nor do I wish to. I suspect it's daft. So I will sit here and contemplate your beards instead. My OH has one too.................


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I honestly have no idea what the feck you lads are talking about.................Nor do I wish to. I suspect it's daft. So I will sit here and contemplate your beards instead. My OH has one too.................


cartoons lol

i love my beard now ill try and get a pick tonight its getting thick 

have a good weekend Jo x


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Get the full sayain suit


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Get the full sayain suit


tbh if i went out in stourbridge or merry hill no1 would bat on eyelid

when u getting a journal up?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh if i went out in stourbridge or merry hill no1 would bat on eyelid
> 
> when u getting a journal up?


I prefer hounding others :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Get the full sayain suit


At last someone else talking sense


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

saw a guy on youtube training in 1, think it was hanhchampion lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Might get this for the misses lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRAGON-BALL-Z-SAIYAN-HALLOWEEN-COSTUME-VEST-VEGETA-/270640146616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0368e8b8


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill dress her up as chichi and she can beat my ass


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ill dress her up as chichi and she can beat my ass


if thats what your into... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I honestly have no idea what the feck you lads are talking about.................Nor do I wish to. I suspect it's daft.


Welcome to my world :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Welcome to my world :beer:


its amazing watch it! truly epic i want to watch it now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> its amazing watch it! truly epic i want to watch it now


Im still watching


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Proof !!










Check the top of the dvd cabinet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Proof !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that freiza saga?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> is that freiza saga?


No mate Buu


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol was thinking in my head looks bigger than frieza saga maybe buu  is it the blu ray dbz Kai? my fav is the one with bruce faulconer music so epic


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol was thinking in my head looks bigger than frieza saga maybe buu  is it the blu ray dbz Kai? my fav is the one with bruce faulconer music so epic


No mate its not kai its the original uncut dvd versions. My favourite opening was rock the dragon ! (English opening)

Kai is a fcuking joke mate lol, soundtracks is terrible but the animation is wicked, they changed the script about and took bits out, the story is alot quicker but i love them screaming for 20mins powering up haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No mate its not kai its the original uncut dvd versions. My favourite opening was rock the dragon ! (English opening)
> 
> Kai is a fcuking joke mate lol, soundtracks is terrible but the animation is wicked, they changed the script about and took bits out, the story is alot quicker but i love them screaming for 20mins powering up haha


i need to these u get it off ebay?

i dled the whole lot ages ago but the quality was not as good as that looks.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i need to these u get it off ebay?
> 
> i dled the whole lot ages ago but the quality was not as good as that looks.


Amazon i think mate, cant beat the dvds mate, kai looks awesome and is proper blu ray but they murdered it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Box sets look like this mate










Buu mad !










My ipad background


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im gonna dl the lot now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im gonna dl the lot now lol


Its a fcuking nightmare to download mate ! Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Its a fcuking nightmare to download mate ! Lol


i know. gna ask my bro think he has them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i know. gna ask my bro think he has them


Ah cool, im downloading all the movies now. Only seen about 5 of them but theres about 12 i think !

And im gonna watch dbz gt after, even though i think it looks sh!t i cant be a proper fan without seeing it all lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah cool, im downloading all the movies now. Only seen about 5 of them but theres about 12 i think !
> 
> And im gonna watch dbz gt after, even though i think it looks sh!t i cant be a proper fan without seeing it all lol


ye i sat through all those lol. i like the original Dragonball obviously DBZ is the best


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegeta was a boss lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Vegeta was a boss lol


Good man ! Have a rep !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! Have a rep !


Thanks Kakarot!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Thanks Kakarot!


Fcuking kakarot !!!!!! Have a neg you cnut 

I am the prince of all saiyans Vegeta !!!! You not seen the pic from my fight :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@MutantX

Me in battle wearing my saiyan armour :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @MutantX
> 
> Me in battle wearing my saiyan armour :lol:


Seems legit :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Seems legit :lol:












:lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Haha ill say hello too her for u. ^_^ I was speaking to will earlier what's date for ur show? I can't make wills as I'm away. I know yours is like 100000miles away isn't it?
> 
> @paulandabbi fast and furious lol


Only just seen this pal. It's 22nd June in Whitehaven which I think is close to the North Pole!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Only just seen this pal. It's 22nd June in Whitehaven which I think is close to the North Pole!


Ill google map it lol I'd like to come ill see what's going on.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ill google map it lol I'd like to come ill see what's going on.


Honestly mate it's no big deal if you can't, I wouldn't expect anyone to come coz its so far away


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Honestly mate it's no big deal if you can't, I wouldn't expect anyone to come coz its so far away


It's 600miles round trip for me lol why the Fuk you pick that!!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> It's 600miles round trip for me lol why the Fuk you pick that!!!!!


I have no idea haha! I was doing Bedford show with will but date changed to 4 days before my hol so was too close and was only other one unless I waited till September which I wasn't doing!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Starting point with el toro

Current 11 weeks in


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Well done buddy big improvement keep it up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Well done buddy big improvement keep it up


Thanks chris. Hope all is going well!

Enjoy ur cheat?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@jon-kent


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Soooo, you grew a beard in that time.... Lol

Great work mate, leaning up great :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuking hell massive difference .


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks chris. Hope all is going well!
> 
> Enjoy ur cheat?


Yes mate loved it but yet again went a little over the top gf just got in from work and gave me an ear full about how much I had lol

Did

1 xxl double bacon cheese burger meal, onion rings, 1 Fanta

. 1pack hob nobs cup of tea for dipping didn't drink it lol

. Hole tub Ben and Jerry's

. 2 chicken wraps with mayo and all sorts in

.2 protein bars

. 1 can monster

Done feel horrible now tho lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 123311
> 
> 
> @jon-kent
> View attachment 123312


Looks like a glorious day brother !!! Nice shirt !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, you grew a beard in that time.... Lol
> 
> Great work mate, leaning up great :beer:


 thanks :-D



ewen said:


> Fcuking hell massive difference .


 cheers mate, ill be as big as u one day maybe or not :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Yes mate loved it but yet again went a little over the top gf just got in from work and gave me an ear full about how much I had lol
> 
> Did
> 
> ...


Haha I feel awful now rolling round the floor


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Yes mate loved it but yet again went a little over the top gf just got in from work and gave me an ear full about how much I had lol
> 
> Did
> 
> ...


That's not too bad pal. On a cheat day last year I'd of eaten all that by midday!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's not too bad pal. On a cheat day last year I'd of eaten all that by midday!


Bet u were still ripped to **** as well haha it's not fair


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I've not had a cheat day in 3 weeks.. Treated myself today!

2 big breakfast meals, sausage egg and cheese bagel.

Cheese on toast snack

Nandos lunch, red pepper dip, double chicken pitta, 2 sweet potato mash

Dominios dinner - large meat feast, pot wedges, 4x cookies, 2l sprite :lol:

Man up on cheat day I say!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Bet u were still ripped to **** as well haha it's not fair


Haha mate this was last year when I was dieting myself. I'd be on about 2500 cals through the week then Saturday would just b everything. I'd get over 10k cals and think I managed to put on 13pounds one day. Loved it!

I did used to have a cheat day once or twice a week with Scott on my bulk but never went ridiculous. Next bulk will be stricter as don't wanna get as fat, but will still have cheats if I feel I need them, they could be weekly or daily. We'll see.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's not too bad pal. On a cheat day last year I'd of eaten all that by midday!


Oh no, cheat meal mate not day lol did have about 30 mins between tho.

Thanks for the heads up with the choc peanut butter looks amazing gonna order some this week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh no, cheat meal mate not day lol did have about 30 mins between tho.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up with the choc peanut butter looks amazing gonna order some this week


Oh if that's just a cheat meal then that's decent!

Because I couldn't wait till next Saturday for the choc PB to turn up I've spent another 30quid on cal free stuff including that which (fingers crossed) will be here Monday!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Oh if that's just a cheat meal then that's decent!
> 
> Because I couldn't wait till next Saturday for the choc PB to turn up I've spent another 30quid on cal free stuff including that which (fingers crossed) will be here Monday!


Haha ya I saw in your journal lol cravings must be kicking in well

Let me know what it taste like mate, can't see it being that great being calorie free but worth a shot


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha ya I saw in your journal lol cravings must be kicking in well
> 
> Let me know what it taste like mate, can't see it being that great being calorie free but worth a shot


As long as it tastes a little like choc PB ill be a happy man! It's perfect for prep along with the sauces.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good man keep going.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Looking good man keep going.


Cheers mate. How u gettin on with the hyge


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have an extra meal now at 10.30 fish and broccoli.

i prefer the cashews and protein shake but oh well broccoli 3 x a day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well skipped gym tonight as I feel rough as fuxk.

Gonna do some abs and watch some Jason statham movies.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well skipped gym tonight as I feel rough as fuxk.
> 
> Gonna do some abs and watch some Jason statham movies.


Do some abs and watch some Jason statham movies???

Gaydar... Beep beep


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Do some abs and watch some Jason statham movies???
> 
> Gaydar... Beep beep


Your more than welcome to come round and join in 

i got a freeby of dexiprine from predator nutrition it's fked me up. :/ been shaking all day


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Your more than welcome to come round and join in
> 
> i got a freeby of dexiprine from predator nutrition it's fked me up. :/ been shaking all day


I've heard about people like you 

Dexiprene? Never heard of it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've heard about people like you
> 
> Dexiprene? Never heard of it


I never heard of it but combined with man flu it's ****ed me up lol.

Hopefully feel better tmoz.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> have an extra meal now at 10.30 fish and broccoli.
> 
> i prefer the cashews and protein shake but oh well broccoli 3 x a day


so whats the diet regime looking like?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> so whats the diet regime looking like?


6 whole eggs spinach/apple

Fish/broccoli

Steak/broccoli

Cashew nuts protein shake

Pwo hydro whey 2 slices of pineapple

Steak broccoli

Casein shake

Plenty of vits etc

Diet changes weekly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel way better today. That dexaprine is awful stuff?!?!?!

Wednesday is my rest day. hopefully cold will be gone by tomoz  and its chest+biceps thursday.

feeling really tight and seeing changes in mirror everyday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Feel way better today. That dexaprine is awful stuff?!?!?!
> 
> Wednesday is my rest day. hopefully cold will be gone by tomoz  and its chest+biceps thursday.
> 
> feeling really tight and seeing changes in mirror everyday


What was the Dex used for mate? Added boost to shed some more fat/weight?

Tight and seeing changes is good to hear mate, bet your well happy :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What was the Dex used for mate? Added boost to shed some more fat/weight?
> 
> Tight and seeing changes is good to hear mate, bet your well happy :beer:


well was just a sample tablet got free with some protein. didnt really read what it was just popped one. lol felt like i was on a come down from coke till about 4am this morning???

it said appetite supressor on the packet n i thought thats good as im ravenous lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well was just a sample tablet got free with some protein. didnt really read what it was just popped one. lol felt like i was on a come down from coke till about 4am this morning???
> 
> it said appetite supressor on the packet n i thought thats good as im ravenous lol


Bloody hell. F*ck that!

Are you getting more and more hungry do you think?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell. F*ck that!
> 
> Are you getting more and more hungry do you think?


no lol im not even hungry ever now really. i was a bit yesterday morning. i couldnt even manage my pancakes sunday :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> no lol im not even hungry ever now really. i was a bit yesterday morning. i couldnt even manage my pancakes sunday :/


Sounds like a nightmare to me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

got cracking headache and sore throat still wahhhh :crying:

chest and biceps tonight :2guns: 15-20 rep week this week should be fun 

Missus has banned me from the sunbeds as i have a dirty face ;'( lol

I sense tan envy personally!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> got cracking headache and sore throat still wahhhh :crying:
> 
> chest and biceps tonight :2guns: 15-20 rep week this week should be fun
> 
> ...


Ah the mt2 dirty face..... She has a point though !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ah the mt2 dirty face..... She has a point though !!


my face has tanned twice as much as the rest of me. ill have to go in with a bag on my head. but taking dnp i reckon id pass out from the heat lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> my face has tanned twice as much as the rest of me. ill have to go in with a bag on my head. but taking dnp i reckon id pass out from the heat lol


On dnp too?

Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> On dnp too?
> 
> Lol


yarp! im out in birmingham from 2pm saturday im not looking forward to being a sweattttty mess all day :/ uh ohhhhhh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yarp! im out in birmingham from 2pm saturday im not looking forward to being a sweattttty mess all day :/ uh ohhhhhh


Pmsl you have to be the biggest junkie on the board


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl you have to be the biggest junkie on the board


Im like a fricking pin cushion and have that many pills  lol

oh well lean as fk should be like 8% bf or lower by holiday :2guns: reckon i was about 15% when i started cut no cardio done either


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Im like a fricking pin cushion and have that many pills  lol
> 
> oh well lean as fk should be like 8% bf or lower by holiday :2guns: reckon i was about 15% when i started cut no cardio done either


Pin cushion and rattle when you walk 

I want 8% and some 4D abs or your dead to me :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pin cushion and rattle when you walk
> 
> I want 8% and some 4D abs or your dead to me :lol:


i was just eying up some crisps as i have run out of nuts. oh well ill have a protein shake and some chewable amino acids ;((((


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was just eying up some crisps as i have run out of nuts. oh well ill have a protein shake and some chewable amino acids ;((((


Link for amino's please


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Link for amino's please


http://www.activlab.co.uk/amino-complex-300-p/al049.htm

use El Toros code for 10% off and free goodies! code - AT050213a

I use quite few activlab products a long with TPW and ON


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Whens the holiday Sam is it my show time did you say? What you reckon you're at BF wise now after 11 and abit weeks on diet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Whens the holiday Sam is it my show time did you say? What you reckon you're at BF wise now after 11 and abit weeks on diet?


hi mate, its from 1st july till 14th july I am away so i think it is  would of liked to have come up with chris.

i was gonna drop u a text today actually! Hope everything is going well 

i think i got to be 10% now. I have no fat on arms or legs at all. that lean i cant even jab sub Q anywhere on either. just fat around bottom of stomach and bit on love handles although thats disappearing everyday!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> http://www.activlab.co.uk/amino-complex-300-p/al049.htm
> 
> use El Toros code for 10% off and free goodies! code - AT050213a
> 
> I use quite few activlab products a long with TPW and ON


Thanks mate, not bad is it for 300 tabs and whats in them!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, not bad is it for 300 tabs and whats in them!


ye normally get a sh1t load of freebies from them too. when i placed a big order i got loads of creatine bars/ a crate of bcaa drinks etc. all good stuff!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye normally get a sh1t load of freebies from them too. when i placed a big order i got loads of creatine bars/ a crate of bcaa drinks etc. all good stuff!


That'll do me 

Saying that just bought a new TV today so may have to curb spending lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do me
> 
> Saying that just bought a new TV today so may have to curb spending lol


ohhhh what u get


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ohhhh what u get


Only a 32" LG LCD for the bedroom mate, it'll do for now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like my LG was a bargain 32inch 118quid brand new but without a remote. they still retail for 300+ now had it two years.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i like my LG was a bargain 32inch 118quid brand new but without a remote. they still retail for 300+ now had it two years.


That is a bargain!! I paid less.... perk of the job pmsl

Mate, order some of the Rhubarb and Custard whey. Frickin' gorgeous.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Im like a fricking pin cushion and have that many pills  lol
> 
> oh well lean as fk should be like 8% bf or lower by holiday :2guns: reckon i was about 15% when i started cut no cardio done either


Thank fvck I heard this, cutting without cardio is possible?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Thank fvck I heard this, cutting without cardio is possible?


I have added a tiny bit in. But I'm on more peds than jay cutler so prepare to have a big wallet


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Thank fvck I heard this, cutting without cardio is possible?


Yes possible but not optimal IMO.

Keep kcals as high as possible with small amounts of fasted cardio and hard weights sessions. Gradual reductions and changes will keep you making the best possible progress.

Always do it the proper way instead of trying to cut corners '


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be shredded by now if I had done cardio. I don't have time lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'd be shredded by now if I had done cardio. I don't have time lol


You know the rules picsorno10%5Dabs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You know the rules picsorno10%5Dabs


ill get some update pics up 

im super lean on arms and legs i cant inj sub Q not so lean on bottom of stomach. missis is moaning im to skinny lol  i said will u moan when im 15 stone? she didnt say anything


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ill get some update pics up
> 
> im super lean on arms and legs i cant inj sub Q not so lean on bottom of stomach. missis is moaning im to skinny lol  i said will u moan when im 15 stone? she didnt say anything


She didn't say anything as she know's you'll never be 15 stone 

PMSL

I'm a silly sausage.

Im looking forward to your bulk *****, will be good!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> She didn't say anything as she know's you'll never be 15 stone
> 
> PMSL
> 
> ...


i been thinking a lot about what im going to do to get bigger.

Not sure what el toro is going to put forward diet wise. but gear wise I have seen some awesome blends id rotate. Tren/test/Oxy injectable  looks sexy. wouldnt mind trying primo as well at some point. maybe primo/dbol or High Test + slin 

I wanna stay pretty lean. So if I could get to 14 stone at about 10-12% BF that would be epic (no idea if its possible).

I reckon 2 years time ill be around 15 stone! i got to 13,11 at my heaviest lol which is tiny i know but i was just 10stone when i started haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i been thinking a lot about what im going to do to get bigger.
> 
> Not sure what el toro is going to put forward diet wise. but gear wise I have seen some awesome blends id rotate. Tren/test/Oxy injectable  looks sexy. wouldnt mind trying primo as well at some point. maybe primo/dbol or High Test + slin
> 
> ...


Again.... you sir are a junkie pmsl

I'd go 800mg Test, 300mg Tren, 100mg Oxy  Or swap the Tren for Deca.

14st @ 10% BF would look awesome mate, i top out at 14st and just cant budge past it lol But tbh i'm not too fussed what the scales say, its all an illusion :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wildcat do that oxy/tren/test blend all in one. looks awesome 

i think ill run a test base n just keep blasting.

im good at eating so i think its possible maybe lol but to stay lean id have to eat like 300 over tdee?

I am a junkie  lol haha i need to cut it down it costs a lot +_+

think ill cruise after holiday for a few weeks with test hgh/peps n see where i am at after binging like a boss.

what u weighing in at currently? and how tall are you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> wildcat do that oxy/tren/test blend all in one. looks awesome
> 
> i think ill run a test base n just keep blasting.
> 
> ...


lol, ive seen it. They do some awesome blends, but good ones. No these wacky BSI ones :lol:

I'm too good at eating, its Friday and at work they call it fat friday. So there is 24 doughnuts sat within reach of me!! Must resist 

I think you could stay lean mate with high protein and fats with a sniff of carbs, Andy will sort that for you wont he 

Cost is a factor, tbh if it was mega cheap i think everyone would do AAS.

But HGH still interests me, not sure why!!?? Just really fancy a high dose blast, like a 2 week one lol

I'm approx 5'10 and 87kg ish. But me and thee are similar coming from 10st


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> lol, ive seen it. They do some awesome blends, but good ones. No these wacky BSI ones :lol:
> 
> I'm too good at eating, its Friday and at work they call it fat friday. So there is 24 doughnuts sat within reach of me!! Must resist
> 
> ...


hgh blast of silly high doses for a week then 1ml of a good one rip every day for 6 weeks would be epic i think.

the cost doesnt bother me but my missus just sees it as im buying drugs which is um true haha +_+

we were 10 stone weaklings ;(((( booo and who weights in KGs haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hgh blast of silly high doses for a week then 1ml of a good one rip every day for 6 weeks would be epic i think.
> 
> the cost doesnt bother me but my missus just sees it as im buying drugs which is um true haha +_+
> 
> we were 10 stone weaklings ;(((( booo and who weights in KGs haha


Nah, can't justify doing HGH lol

Pmsl, its class C so doesnt count 

Everyone weighs in KG's lol

Current 87kg - 13st 7lb

Days of old 63.5kg - 10st

Hows that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, can't justify doing HGH lol
> 
> Pmsl, its class C so doesnt count
> 
> ...


ahhhh in english thats how i like it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ahhhh in english thats how i like it


Or 140lbs to 191lbs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

10 stone?! ****ing pansies I remember being a good 9.5... 



Believe it or not picture one is after going to the gym for a year or so and bulking up to 11.5 stone!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 10 stone?! ****ing pansies I remember being a good 9.5...
> 
> View attachment 123920
> 
> ...


now u have posted pics of you we need obligatory pics of bewbs!

good going there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 10 stone?! ****ing pansies I remember being a good 9.5...
> 
> View attachment 123920
> 
> ...


Lol, skinny fat c*nt!

:lol:

My first year was the best, 3st, then struggled this last year lol Gotta love those newbie gains


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> now u have posted pics of you we need obligatory pics of bewbs!
> 
> good going there


Whose boobs? haha you can see my man titties clearly!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Whose boobs? haha you can see my man titties clearly!


any im not fussed haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> any im not fussed haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that michelle keegan?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that michelle keegan?


Yes, but she still said no lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, but she still said no lol


I thought No meant yes?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I thought No meant yes?


It does, like rape isn't rape if you say SURPRISE as you grab her


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> that michelle keegan?


Indeed it is, that is shamefully the only tit pic I have on my phone. Been single a few days and only have one bikini shot, im losing my touch!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Indeed it is, that is shamefully the only tit pic I have on my phone. Been single a few days and only have one bikini shot, im losing my touch!


;( single? the worlds your oyster for the summer!  then get a missus before xmas so u get some good presents 

hope your ok bud!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ;( single? the worlds your oyster for the summer!  then get a missus before xmas so u get some good presents
> 
> hope your ok bud!


Hard as it was to break up, it was always going to happen mate, long distance wouldn't work now we've finished uni, and neither of us was willing to move, which says it all really!

That sounds like a plan, I was born in January... so maybe a mrs for xmas/birthday would be a good idea...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

3 weeks till holiday. Ill pop a pic up in final week!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I apologise to Liam in advance but I've been militant on my diet.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 124178
> View attachment 124179
> View attachment 124180
> 
> ...


Awwwww mate what you doing to me?!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

looking good sam


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Awwwww mate what you doing to me?!


I'm so sorry lol please don't neg me. Just eating quark rasberries and phd diet whey mixed up. Back to broccoli tomorrow lol



Dagman72 said:


> looking good sam


 cheers buddy hope all is well!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Meant @Bad Alan we have him at 8% veins all over legs cuts in rhomboids visible glutes, feathers in legs delts, Abbs out in shaded light etc
> 
> Abbs r visible on most at 14%


Agree with abs poor indicator of leanness mine stay even at 15% in most lights, ham separation and pec/delt tie in good indicator for me. I could still jab quads subq just about now and definitely lower abs 

How long you been on diet Sam? Seem to have been suffering with a lot of low carb pro longed periods?

Although the refeeds are a peek of this type of dieting I still think keto is a poor diet choice for most unless super lean already and looking to get retarded lean. Just seems like you're going to have no where to go diet wise now with kcals it'll have to come from stim/drug abuse haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers Scott. I've got such crappy fat distribution. Can see splits in my legs! An my **** had disappeared completly not festered though but not much there :-( lol

Will, lower abs have plenty of fat left on em lol doh. But that will be gone this week/next tbh.

I'm sure it's not keto I'm on. Protein is very high, med fat, low carb. I have a lot to learn though 

Been dieting for 12 weeks. Nowhere near as hardcore as u guys but pretty strict.

To be fair my calories are pretty high work out around 3000 on myfitnesspal. Have a lot of bcaas as well. But something Scott wrote about them turning to glucose I think has always stuck in my head. Unless I dreamed that up. Something else to learn.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers Scott. I've got such crappy fat distribution. Can see splits in my legs! An my **** had disappeared completly not festered though but not much there :-( lol
> 
> Will, lower abs have plenty of fat left on em lol doh. But that will be gone this week/next tbh.
> 
> ...


Bcaa help massively I think I never realised till dieting though! Body converts to glucose for energy during training, I honestly do feel the difference that they help my weights sessions, i have 10g intra workout.

Ahhhh i thought it was you who said zero carb (apart from veg) through the week with refeeds at weekends!

Most hold fat lower abs and back mate last to go so you're not alone


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Bcaa help massively I think I never realised till dieting though! Body converts to glucose for energy during training, I honestly do feel the difference that they help my weights sessions, i have 10g intra workout.
> 
> Ahhhh i thought it was you who said zero carb (apart from veg) through the week with refeeds at weekends!
> 
> Most hold fat lower abs and back mate last to go so you're not alone


X2 on the fat. I'm still holding on lower abs and back pal. One of last places to go


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Bcaa help massively I think I never realised till dieting though! Body converts to glucose for energy during training, I honestly do feel the difference that they help my weights sessions, i have 10g intra workout.
> 
> Ahhhh i thought it was you who said zero carb (apart from veg) through the week with refeeds at weekends!
> 
> Most hold fat lower abs and back mate last to go so you're not alone


That explains why I'm never tired during training. I drink bcaa and hve some chewable ones too lol. Life savers.



liam0810 said:


> X2 on the fat. I'm still holding on lower abs and back pal. One of last places to go


Yep it's a headfk but still see changes everyday so spurrs me on! Hope ur feeling better today lol nothi g worse than feeling miserable.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> That explains why I'm never tired during training. I drink bcaa and hve some chewable ones too lol. Life savers.
> 
> Yep it's a headfk but still see changes everyday so spurrs me on! Hope ur feeling better today lol nothi g worse than feeling miserable.


Yeah mate better mood today. Was just a vile little man yesterday haha!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have pineapple pwo and an apple on training days after breakfast lol. Everyone thinks I have an eatig problem but then ask me why they can't lose weight. One friend was moaning at my food yet only eats rice crispies till 8pm... Lol then complains that they keep piling weight on :-/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate better mood today. Was just a vile little man yesterday haha!


Good man. As we always say its a complete head fuxk this game. Dieting, gaining, pct. you just gotta ignore it and continue on like everything is normal. Easier said than done though lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Good man. As we always say its a complete head fuxk this game. Dieting, gaining, pct. you just gotta ignore it and continue on like everything is normal. Easier said than done though lol


Clarify this "pct" please????


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Clarify this "pct" please????


I meant like when Scott did pct with me he just got me too forget about it. Unless its sarcasm as who does pct :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I meant like when Scott did pct with me he just got me too forget about it. Unless its sarcasm as who does pct :laugh:


Sarcasm hahah


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Omg just changed channel man vs food fml lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@MuscleFood cheers ill make sure I let everyone know how I get on with it. Toast and jam haha ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just checking in with ya...have a great week...  ...

and...and....useless information for you....

everytime I come into your journal for a read, which is most days, I have developed a really bizarre habit of singing that fecking annoying song to myself in my head

"zambeezi, zambeezi, zambeezi, I'm on my way" which is a really ole utterly poop song from a hundred years ago....it's really annoying and I may even slap myself!..lol..I think it's cos your name is Sambuca, and as I'm a bit of musical bod, i thought of that song when I was trying to remember what everyone was called and now i can't get out of the habit...sigh....

numpties gonna numpty right?....ah well...

Oh! and I also sing "give me hope Joanna" when I go into BlueJ's journal.....ffs! I'm driving meself mad...hahahaha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oop! I did a blurt...soz....gulp.... :ban: :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...just checking in with ya...have a great week...  ...
> 
> and...and....useless information for you....
> 
> ...


ok bloody hell u got me singing now +_+ lol

good weekend? your chirpy for a monday morning lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ok bloody hell u got me singing now +_+ lol
> 
> good weekend? your chirpy for a monday morning lol


hee heee......yes, good weekend thanks, shopping, lolling, BBQ'ing and stuff...great....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

actually...I can't find BlueJ's journal at all this morning...been back to page four? I hope she is okay...errrmm....oooerrrrr.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> actually...I can't find BlueJ's journal at all this morning...been back to page four? I hope she is okay...errrmm....oooerrrrr.....


  i reckon shes ok just not as happy its monday as you or i!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im hungry today. craving cashews

and dominos pizza

ahhhh


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to annoy you -

Starters were queenie scallops in a basil and rocket jus and the main was pork belly.......Still hungry????





I know, I am going to hell for being such a cow bag! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Just to annoy you -
> 
> Starters were queenie scallops in a basil and rocket jus and the main was pork belly.......Still hungry????
> 
> ...


Shame on you!!!!! i like the before, but the after pics are one step too far!

When I come to visit your establishment one day I shall get you back. How? I do not know but that is very mean!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sammy - I could have also posted the pud and the cheese board, but I know my limits - I want to keep my friends! x


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some serious substance abuse going on in here :laugh: only messing.

Getting leaner sam mate. How much further are you tsking it? Will you do any cardio?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some serious substance abuse going on in here :laugh: only messing.
> 
> Getting leaner sam mate. How much further are you tsking it? Will you do any cardio?


I have 3 weeks left from monday this week.

10 mins of HIIT after workouts so 4x this week. 15mins next week, 20mins week 3.

7 days out ill stop the dnp or sooner depending. then ill come off the t3 about a week out too. will supplement with sea kelp.

4 days before holiday ill use http://www.dynamicsportsnutrition.co.uk/pharmafreak-ripped-freak-diuretic.html?gclid=CPvapZL627cCFUfLtAodvG0AIQ

all water retention from dnp should of gone before then. so hopefully after my carb up on the last sunday ill come in dry and shredded 

and ye lots of substance abuse&#8230;. 

tbh this experience has shown me a few things.

1. I will not be cutting like this again for a very long time!

2. how fricking small i am. I new this would be the case

3. wanted to prove to myself i could do it which i have.

4. how much i want to be 220lbs 

5. how drugs are probably less than 10% of the whole picture as well. people thing u can take a load of stuff and get shredded its not the case. working out on tren/dnp is not fun at all :/. have to carry a towel with me as i leave small paddling pool sizes of sweat about at the gym

im leaner than my last pic but not putting anymore up till last week. and some holiday snaps when im bk 

hope everything is on track for u mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd cut dnp about 10days before mate, always find water stays on a tad longer than a week so better to make sure it's all gone


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'd cut dnp about 10days before mate, always find water stays on a tad longer than a week so better to make sure it's all gone


nice one bud! i was wondering im a little watery around abdomen now. ill stop next friday then 

hope all is well john <3


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm good thanks mate, just getting ready for a nice summer.

Glad to see you've lasted the diet through


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm good thanks mate, just getting ready for a nice summer.
> 
> Glad to see you've lasted the diet through


i guess this is what prep is like its pretty much exactly the same except its for holiday 

its not to bad but i can see while people with average to poor self control would feel like going insane.

enjoy ur time away! sounds like it will be good mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just been down to tesco and the chocolate was staring at me

;'(((((


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just been down to tesco and the chocolate was staring at me
> 
> ;'(((((


That was a daft thing to do!!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That was a daft thing to do!!
> 
> :lol:


i have carb cravings bad mate. cant wait for post workout. pineapple and master bar from activ lab +_+


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

My pudding was chocolaty on Friday........just saying.... :whistling:

Sorry - I will slink off now. I think you are doing great Sam - just jealous I don't have the same willpower as yourself....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> My pudding was chocolaty on Friday........just saying.... :whistling:
> 
> Sorry - I will slink off now. I think you are doing great Sam - just jealous I don't have the same willpower as yourself....


thing is its not really willpower as i wanna do it!

if u dont wanna do it then there is no reason to have the willpower lol. i say to my missus do what u wanna do but be happy!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thing is its not really willpower as i wanna do it!
> 
> if u dont wanna do it then there is no reason to have the willpower lol. i say to my missus do what u wanna do but be happy!


I get what you are saying Sam, but I still feel unworthy....I know, I do myself no favours.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

again my missus feels like shes fat etc compared to me and thinks that i think she is. she thinks i think she is greedy cus she will eat a small block of chocolate once in a while or something and i wont have any +_+

I do think women have a issue with weight etc over men.

train hard, always look at yourself in the mirror, dont look at the scales. eat well but treat yourself everyday! imo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i have carb cravings bad mate. cant wait for post workout. pineapple and master bar from activ lab +_+


Man up!! Lol, better man than me mate.

You do have some random stuff, pineapple yes..... Wtf is a Master Bar


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Man up!! Lol, better man than me mate.
> 
> You do have some random stuff, pineapple yes..... Wtf is a Master Bar


oats and creatine lol nom nom nom. dirt tastes good to me atm


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

How did you get to be such a decent guy Sam? Your mum has done a sterling job!!

I never used to worry about what I ate, but then again, I was quite fat, now I am thinner I have the inner terror of being fat again.... Thank you. I will take your words on board. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye she hasn't done a bad job. haha 

keep on trucking! im off to look at the biscuits in the biscuit tin ;'(((((


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

When you say how small you are do you mean you're looking skinny? I wouldnt have been able to tell but It's always difficult to tell from pictures particularly when the heads are chopped off lol as this usually gives a better indication of proportions imo.

Good luck with the hiit cardio mate. I hope youve not been too long away from the cardio game...i thought i was set for a heart attack when i started this again. What will be your sprint recovery recovery ratios? Or will you base it purely on heart rate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> again my missus feels like shes fat etc compared to me and thinks that i think she is. she thinks i think she is greedy cus she will eat a small block of chocolate once in a while or something and i wont have any +_+
> 
> I do think women have a issue with weight etc over men.
> 
> train hard, always look at yourself in the mirror, dont look at the scales. eat well but treat yourself everyday! imo


every bird does lol, a woman bodybuilder must have the worst weight complex going


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> When you say how small you are do you mean you're looking skinny? I wouldnt have been able to tell but It's always difficult to tell from pictures particularly when the heads are chopped off lol as this usually gives a better indication of proportions imo.
> 
> Good luck with the hiit cardio mate. I hope youve not been too long away from the cardio game...i thought i was set for a heart attack when i started this again. What will be your sprint recovery recovery ratios? Or will you base it purely on heart rate?


missus says i look skinny. but i am really depleted at the moment. i am rocking a skeletor face LOL

hiit is just 1 min rest pace 1 min fast. tbh even on everything i am its not to bad at all. i got super fit last summer as in fittest i have ever been ever! short of breath a bit but hasnt really effected me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> every bird does lol, a woman bodybuilder must have the worst weight complex going


god i can only imagine. i keep trying to push my missus to do a comp but she dont have time ;'(


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> missus says i look skinny. but i am really depleted at the moment. i am rocking a skeletor face LOL
> 
> hiit is just 1 min rest pace 1 min fast. tbh even on everything i am its not to bad at all. i got super fit last summer as in fittest i have ever been ever! short of breath a bit but hasnt really effected me.


Jeez you must be really fit mate. I had you down as a no cardio guy as well lol. 1:1 with sprints at full pelt would kill me. I was on the edge of death with 1:4 my first time back.

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am a no cardio guy haha just happened I did a lot of boxing so was pretty fit.

I hate cardio though yukky i have managed to get low bf without it though id rather use stims lol side effects are far better than moving +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

legs last night

good session, ruined myself lol 

gfs bday today i had birthday cake with my eggs for breakfast eeeeeek

:devil2:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

At last - you got your cake - and ate it!! Hope the GF has a happy one. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooo....you mentioned the "C" word!

and for breakfast....humph...dead to me...dead to me... :tongue:

not really, just teasing there.....have a good day...

zambeezi, zambeesi.........do da doop de doooo...:laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> At last - you got your cake - and ate it!! Hope the GF has a happy one. x


Cheers Jo she was very happy with my presents!

I got her a pandora charm

bikini for holiday

sexy lingerie

nail varnish

sun glasses for holiday

a cookie lol 

screw bikini shopping ever again they are bloody expensive +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooo....you mentioned the "C" word!
> 
> and for breakfast....humph...dead to me...dead to me... :tongue:
> 
> ...


it was so yummy! first time in 3 months ive variated from my diet lol :nono:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> How did you get to be such a decent guy Sam? Your mum has done a sterling job!!
> 
> I never used to worry about what I ate, but then again, I was quite fat, now I am thinner I have the inner terror of being fat again.... Thank you. I will take your words on board. x


you could be me...former fatty, slimmed up...errr..well, I say slimmed up...ya know, if you can count being as solid as ten ton truck slimmish then ...I guess...but I am also worried bout the fat factor....specially at the moment as I put just over half a stone on recently....gulp......


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> you could be me...former fatty, slimmed up...errr..well, I say slimmed up...ya know, if you can count being as solid as ten ton truck slimmish then ...I guess...but I am also worried bout the fat factor....specially at the moment as I put just over half a stone on recently....gulp......


half a stone is nothing though! most of that will be water  some hiit 3x per week and plenty of vitamin C and lots and lots of water will shift that double quick time!!!

you bloody women and your weight.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers Jo she was very happy with my presents!
> 
> I got her a pandora charm
> 
> ...


Yet another example of how well your mum brought you up....LOADS of pressies - she is a lucky girl - although I expect you are feeling the luckiest of all this morning.....cake for brekkie. Have a grand one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Yet another example of how well your mum brought you up....LOADS of pressies - she is a lucky girl - although I expect you are feeling the luckiest of all this morning.....cake for brekkie. Have a grand one x


hehe i am lucky  cheers you tooooo!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bit quiet in here *****, got your thumb stuck up ya bum again


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was gonna right about the peds im using but i did not have all day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ohhhh i got a musclefood banner


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was gonna right about the peds im using but i did not have all day


Junky 

You on Mtren?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

1000mcg ed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 1000mcg ed


Lab? Pre workout? Any good?

Pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lab? Pre workout? Any good?
> 
> Pmsl


Bsi its **** hot to be fair.

Ain't feeling great today tbh.

Had enough of dieting lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Bsi its **** hot to be fair.
> 
> Ain't feeling great today tbh.
> 
> Had enough of dieting lol


Poorly or hunger or you've had some naughty food ?! Lol

I bet you have mate!! Roll on the eating like a pig


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Poorly or hunger or you've had some naughty food ?! Lol
> 
> I bet you have mate!! Roll on the eating like a pig


I had some of my Missus bday cake only a slice. That it lol. How depressing.

I miss having energy. Ill be fine once I'm off the dnp next weekend.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

It's been 5 days since your last pic update and I already want another one!!!



Sounds like big changes are happening!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It's been 5 days since your last pic update and I already want another one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like big changes are happening!


Here's one from last night after cake nom nom


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am def struggling past couple of days.

Gona up dnp to 250 over the weekend I think as I know ill have carbs.

Hate feeling depleted and wanting to eat chocolate lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely starting to come in now Sam fella, can't wait to see you get through this cut enjoy your holiday then apply the dedication to getting HUGE!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Here's one from last night after cake nom nom
> 
> View attachment 124729


Getting very lean mate, and thats with DNP in you. So should get the look your happy with very soon!

I can't wait to see you grow lol

Sounds well **** doesnt it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely starting to come in now Sam fella, can't wait to see you get through this cut enjoy your holiday then apply the dedication to getting HUGE!!!


Cheers will :wub:



R0BLET said:


> Getting very lean mate, and thats with DNP in you. So should get the look your happy with very soon!
> 
> I can't wait to see you grow lol
> 
> Sounds well **** doesnt it


I can't wait to get dooming huaaage lol. Fk dieting. At least till next year


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Here's one from last night after cake nom nom
> 
> View attachment 124729


Looking awesome mate, remember your starting pics :lol: No one can say you haven't worked hard!

Shave that bumfluff off and you'll look better though :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looking awesome mate, remember your starting pics :lol: No one can say you haven't worked hard!
> 
> Shave that bumfluff off and you'll look better though :whistling:


Cheers bro means a lot! Need that push to help me through next two weeks now lol. Then it's dominos and Krispy Kreme time :-D


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers bro means a lot! Need that push to help me through next two weeks now lol. Then it's dominos and Krispy Kreme time :-D


Two weeks of hell is worth it for one glimpse of being super low bf! Wouldn't want to put all the effort in and then sack it off or slack at the end when its the hardest!

Dominoes mighty meaty and millionaire shortcake krispy kreme's do sound fvcking amazing though :cursing:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking super lean there Sam - no-one can say you have not earned your bulk....This next two weeks is going to feel like an eternity...Good luck x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Looking super lean there Sam - no-one can say you have not earned your bulk....This next two weeks is going to feel like an eternity...Good luck x


Thanks Jo,

Feel rotten atm, keep having my stomach turn over and feeling sick. Oh well :-( lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Here's one from last night after cake nom nom
> 
> View attachment 124729


I can see them abbs mate, looking better and better each week, plus you will look better when the dnp is out of not that it looks like your holding any water..

Have a good carb up this weekend mate, try keep it fairly clean but plenty good carbs :beer:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhh poor Sam - I really hope it is going to be worth the pain you are putting yourself through....Eat something...small. No coffee tho, that often makes me want to barf if I am really really hungry....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Feel rotten atm, keep having my stomach turn over and feeling sick. Oh well :-( lol


Sooner the DNP is out the better, couple more days mate and enjoy the carbs at the weekend


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I can see them abbs mate, looking better and better each week, plus you will look better when the dnp is out of not that it looks like your holding any water..
> 
> Have a good carb up this weekend mate, try keep it fairly clean but plenty good carbs :beer:


Cheers andy. I had to eat cake yesterday as it was Missus bday lol it was so good lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ahhh poor Sam - I really hope it is going to be worth the pain you are putting yourself through....Eat something...small. No coffee tho, that often makes me want to barf if I am really really hungry....


Probably not but I was determined to get lean lol.

Thanks Jo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sooner the DNP is out the better, couple more days mate and enjoy the carbs at the weekend


Dnp outtttttt!!! Carbs innnnn!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Dnp outtttttt!!! Carbs innnnn!!!!


Exactly! And see how you look this time next week :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers andy. I had to eat cake yesterday as it was Missus bday lol it was so good lol.


no probs sam you earned it.

Just send all the usual info over on monday,

weight, general info on how your feeling, looking, hunger, strength, fullness ect and we will see where to go from there


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> no probs sam you earned it.
> 
> Just send all the usual info over on monday,
> 
> weight, general info on how your feeling, looking, hunger, strength, fullness ect and we will see where to go from there


I'm definitely hungry this week lol ahhhh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Carb cravings could be from the dnp mate, you'll feel a new person when you come off it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Carb cravings could be from the dnp mate, you'll feel a new person when you come off it


i cant wait to be off now bud. ill see how i am after this weekend and decide wether im off or on as planned till next weekend.

im about 1000000c in my office sweating my boobies off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Saturday 29th is finish day  although i probably wont go on holiday till the monday/wednesday of the next week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Saturday 29th is finish day  although i probably wont go on holiday till the monday/wednesday of the next week.


Not long then *****, so BULK commences 1st week of July  :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Not long then *****, so BULK commences 1st week of July  :beer:


im house sitting the weekend of the 29th and they normally have loads of beer/wine pizzas in nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom x 9000


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im house sitting the weekend of the 29th and they normally have loads of beer/wine pizzas in nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom x 9000


*WINNING *


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Not long then *****, so BULK commences 1st week of July  :beer:


X2 on the bulk but looking good mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had to catch up by reading the last 6 pages or so. You can see them ab's at last mate ! Well pleased for you bro !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just had to catch up by reading the last 6 pages or so. You can see them ab's at last mate ! Well pleased for you bro !


Cheers jon!!!

Had awesome session in gym today even though was fatigued.

So fking tired from work can't wait to go away now.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:



> Cheers jon!!!
> 
> Had awesome session in gym today even though was fatigued.
> 
> So fking tired from work can't wait to go away now.


No worries mate ! I may have to join Team Toro !!.......as long as he accepts food stamps as payment :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's ***** today?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's ***** today?


hi mate. im ok ty.

Very Very hot. upped dnp to 250mg last night. see what its like at 125mg then 250mg eod for a few days.

gonna eat clean tomorrow night as im desperate for super leaness! had some nice comments off my gfs friends last night while out  .

has the manwich come out yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hi mate. im ok ty.
> 
> Very Very hot. upped dnp to 250mg last night. see what its like at 125mg then 250mg eod for a few days.
> 
> ...


Good.

Pmsl, i bet you was soaked this morning?!

Thats a good idea mate, if you want it, you need to go get it!

Comments.... what kind? Like "put your top back on"..... "why is your face dirty"...... "does that come in big" (pointing at your tail) :lol:

Lol, yes mate it has. Proper ripper this morning, lovely eh?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good.
> 
> Pmsl, i bet you was soaked this morning?!
> 
> ...


na i showed them the abs and they all loved it :devil2:

one comment was

"****ing hell" lol

although i got told by 6 different people how brown i was LOL good old mt2. im still going browner and havent been on the sunbed for weeks +_+

nothing like a good ripper in the morning to make room for todays scrummy food  i need another one i thiink +_+ like sh1tting bricks at the moment lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> na i showed them the abs and they all loved it :devil2:
> 
> one comment was
> 
> ...


Pmsl, bet your Mrs was well happy you throwing your wash board out and about ! 

Mate I havent touched it in well over a year and I get browner too, great stuff!

Yeah it was a ripper, you know the ones where a bit of blood shows :lol: :lol: :lol:

How come your crapping so much ? you dont eat lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, bet your Mrs was well happy you throwing your wash board out and about !
> 
> Mate I havent touched it in well over a year and I get browner too, great stuff!
> 
> ...


i still eat 3k calories a day apporx. mostly from fat.

i think its the dnp making it rock hard past few days. like trying to give birth to a basketball +_+ LOL

they asked not me!!!! she didnt mind thinks im a plonker haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i still eat 3k calories a day apporx. mostly from fat.
> 
> i think its the dnp making it rock hard past few days. like trying to give birth to a basketball +_+ LOL
> 
> they asked not me!!!! she didnt mind thinks im a plonker haha


Too many fats you'll get fat 

Sounds lovely, i'm a sweaty sod anyway so i think i'd explode if i had DNP lol

She's thinks your a nob head too, told me this morning as I left the house :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Too many fats you'll get fat
> 
> Sounds lovely, i'm a sweaty sod anyway so i think i'd explode if i had DNP lol
> 
> She's thinks your a nob head too, told me this morning as I left the house :whistling:


lol

u should of come said hi to me as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol
> 
> u should of come said hi to me as well!


I did, you was asleep though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I did, you was asleep though


i forgot your an early riser


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2 weeks left!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 124995
> 
> 
> 2 weeks left!!!!


You've defo dropped the timber mate and looking good! Next goal is to get some serious muscle on!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You've defo dropped the timber mate and looking good! Next goal is to get some serious muscle on!


Ye I can't wait. I just wanna get as big as possible!

Hope ur feeling alright mate! My thoughts are with u lol <3


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ye I can't wait. I just wanna get as big as possible!
> 
> Hope ur feeling alright mate! My thoughts are with u lol <3


Yeah mate, had a proper paddy till about 30 mins ago but not too bad now as can see vascularty in legs! Woop!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate, had a proper paddy till about 30 mins ago but not too bad now as can see vascularty in legs! Woop!


Haha keep at it!!!!

Sure Scott's keeping you in check


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Somehow you became unsubbed,i still love you and have re subbed:thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Somehow you became unsubbed,i still love you and have re subbed:thumbup1:


Lol cheers dude!!! Ur doing amazing on the fat loss mate! Hope ur feelin well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol cheers dude!!! Ur doing amazing on the fat loss mate! Hope ur feelin well!


Thanks 58lb of better mate,feel fit as fook now,next time you're in the gym pick up 60lb dumbbell if you can and walk around with it---that was me 24/7 and I never realised,when done I recon 100lb will have gone..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks 58lb of better mate,feel fit as fook now,next time you're in the gym pick up 60lb dumbbell if you can and walk around with it---that was me 24/7 and I never realised,when done I recon 100lb will have gone..


I was reading ur journal the other day as well ur insanely strong lol.

Ye 100lbs is a large portion of my body wight -_- madness


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Haha keep at it!!!!
> 
> Sure Scott's keeping you in check


Haha he is mate. To be honest I don't think I've been that bad in pestering him apart from days like today. Lucky to have have him at the end of the phone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I was reading ur journal the other day as well ur insanely strong lol.
> 
> Ye 100lbs is a large portion of my body wight -_- madness


Cool mate,i am old now compared to most,but like to keep strong,in the past I was realy strong 245k bench/1395lbs 45deg leg press-3 x 12 reps,320k squat,etc, but I have been at it 35 years!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Really pigged out this weekend.

Think I needed to just eat to get it out my system lol.

Last week was tough.

Need to be spot on with diet now for the next two weeks.

Still cannot find my passport. Gonna ransack my office tomorrow and then book in to Liverpool same day passport service ;-( boooo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Really pigged out this weekend.
> 
> Think I needed to just eat to get it out my system lol.
> 
> ...


Did you leave it at Scott's concentration camp?

:lol:

Only messing, saw "how do I join team alpha thread" has popped back up so it reminded me of the ribbing in that lol

Don't be shy then, what you had?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol I saw that thread wtf.

Well I ate about 7000 calories in party food in an hour. Lol :-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol I saw that thread wtf.
> 
> Well I ate about 7000 calories in party food in an hour. Lol :-(


 @liam0810's coming out party? 

Well if that's what you needed to do mate it'll make this week easier I imagine


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oroight Sambuca...just shooting through like a ninja in the night...silent like the wind in the desert taking in all errmm.....stuff and that......

hope you are well and that you find your passport....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully ill feel alright this week.

Ill be ****ed if I have to drive up to Liverpool in my renault 5 gt turbo for passport :-(


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oroight Sambuca...just shooting through like a ninja in the night...silent like the wind in the desert taking in all errmm.....stuff and that......
> 
> hope you are well and that you find your passport....


Cheers flubs. I'm goin on holiday if its the last thing I do!!

I have had chocolate and ice cream overload :-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hopefully ill feel alright this week.
> 
> Ill be ****ed if I have to drive up to Liverpool in my renault 5 gt turbo for passport :-(


Yeah that would be pretty poo lol

Isn't there another in Peterborough? Which I closest, your south of Brum aren't you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that would be pretty poo lol
> 
> Isn't there another in Peterborough? Which I closest, your south of Brum aren't you?


Ye I'm not far from the m5 junction 5 I think. Lol oh well. Road triiiiip


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey mate how's thing going ? U still dieting looking alot leaner now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Hey mate how's thing going ? U still dieting looking alot leaner now


Hi mate, everything is good!! I have pigged out a few nights this week. But have two weeks of diet left.

I'm up 8lbs as of tonight from Monday lol.

Profile pic is from Wednesday this pic is just 2mins ago bloated up loads lol



How u been? Did U get on well with the hyge?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea hyge is going ok weight increasing but just feel very bloated at min so gone start a mini cut tomarrow and see how I get on.

Wat cals did u cut on ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Yea hyge is going ok weight increasing but just feel very bloated at min so gone start a mini cut tomarrow and see how I get on.
> 
> Wat cals did u cut on ?


Approx 3k cals mostly fat/protein with some carbs pwo and carb up weekend!

I'm loving the hyge


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Approx 3k cals mostly fat/protein with some carbs pwo and carb up weekend!
> 
> I'm loving the hyge


You look better in the slightly carbed up pic you just posted mate ! Gives a good idea of how decent you will look when you put on a bit of size after your cut ! :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow that's alot cals to cut on but defo has worked for u mate looking good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good in that pic *****!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wel last night i was 12.7 in weight this morning. after not pooping i am 11.11 lol madness


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You look better in the slightly carbed up pic you just posted mate ! Gives a good idea of how decent you will look when you put on a bit of size after your cut ! :thumbup1:


ye i look so much better when im full. once i am off dnp i think ill look a lot better 

Cheers mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i look so much better when im full. once i am off dnp i think ill look a lot better
> 
> Cheers mate!


Mate you got a iphone or are you android ?????


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Mate you got a iphone or are you android ?????


iphone mate :turned:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Sam. Looking good and lean in the pic even after your epic feed - nice one :thumb:

Hope you get your passport sorted.....If not, feel free to change the booking to my name......x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> iphone mate :turned:


Ah you fcuking waster :lol: im on android and have got a dragonball z battery widget, you pick a fighter (vegeta obv for me) and he changes depending on your battery % !!! 100% is super saiyan 4 but at about 80% you get super saiyan 2 or majin !

Its awesome mate lol, dunno if its on apple ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Sam. Looking good and lean in the pic even after your epic feed - nice one :thumb:
> 
> Hope you get your passport sorted.....If not, feel free to change the booking to my name......x


haha i havent even booked anything ;(

gonna blast up to liverpool on friday and get another one! ;(

cheers Jo! happy monday!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah you fcuking waster :lol: im on android and have got a dragonball z battery widget, you pick a fighter (vegeta obv for me) and he changes depending on your battery % !!! 100% is super saiyan 4 but at about 80% you get super saiyan 2 or majin !
> 
> Its awesome mate lol, dunno if its on apple ?


ill see if i can find it!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ill see if i can find it!!!!


Next phone will have to be a android :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Next phone will have to be a android :lol:


Don't get an android!!! They're sh!t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Don't get an android!!! They're sh!t!!!!!!!!!!


Its the sacrifice we have to make for a dragonball z battery widget mate :sad: lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Its the sacrifice we have to make for a dragonball z battery widget mate :sad: lol


Hahaha!! For personal use you just can't go wrong with an iPhone IMO. iOS 6 looks amazing!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha!! For personal use you just can't go wrong with an iPhone IMO. iOS 6 looks amazing!


Yeah i agree mate, my ipad is so much easier to use than my phone lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

but but buttttt DBZ


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You kids and your Pokemon stuff


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You kids and your Pokemon stuff


lol im older than u i think 

living the dream buddy. cartoons and no responsibility!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @liam0810's coming out party?
> 
> Well if that's what you needed to do mate it'll make this week easier I imagine


If it was i'd of had 10k cals and be bumming everyone!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol im older than u i think
> 
> living the dream buddy. cartoons and no responsibility!


I'm 42 mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm 42 mate


thought u were like 25


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thought u were like 25


Lol.

Only messing! 

I'm 29 in November mate, 30 next year FFS.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Only messing!
> 
> I'm 29 in November mate, 30 next year FFS.


oh pretty much exactly 1 yr older than me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh pretty much exactly 1 yr older than me


Yeah depressing isn't it :lol:

I'm like an old fart though tbh. Well, i'm quite immature but not for the serious stuff in life.

You best get firing some kids out before your balls stop working


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not looking at kids till my missis is at least 33 so quite a few years down the line lol. cant wait to have some but no where near ready yet. ^^

i have felt old lately. lots of responsibility and trying to be good lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> not looking at kids till my missis is at least 33 so quite a few years down the line lol. cant wait to have some but no where near ready yet. ^^
> 
> i have felt old lately. lots of responsibility and trying to be good lol


My Mrs is the same lol She's 4 years younger than me and career driven. I want a boy!!

Eldest is 6 in a few weeks, time flys when you have them mate 

I only feel old when I have DOMS in the morning pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> My Mrs is the same lol She's 4 years younger than me and career driven. I want a boy!!
> 
> Eldest is 6 in a few weeks, time flys when you have them mate
> 
> I only feel old when I have DOMS in the morning pmsl


6!!!! ye my missis is all about work +_+ duno why lol i earn da cash monies yo. or not :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 6!!!! ye my missis is all about work +_+ duno why lol i earn da cash monies yo. or not :laugh:


Lol, yeah ex wife was older so started sooner pmsl

Yeah i'm the bread winner on basic salary, but she smashes me all over with her commission lol But she works her bloody socks off bless her. Not like me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah ex wife was older so started sooner pmsl
> 
> Yeah i'm the bread winner on basic salary, but she smashes me all over with her commission lol But she works her bloody socks off bless her. Not like me


mine is now a Newley qualified teacher. her first year next year her money is less than her last job ;(

my money is all over the place as I run my own company not sure what Ill pick up! one lot of stuff I have is nearly sold out and that normally boosts my income but with my new website finished im hoping by the time i run out ill have lots of sales from the site! fingers crossed +_+ need to fund my steaks and peds


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah depressing isn't it :lol:
> 
> I'm like an old fart though tbh. Well, i'm quite immature but not for the serious stuff in life.
> 
> You best get firing some kids out before your balls stop working


stop it lads, im on the wrong side of 30 lol, you've ruined my day haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mine is now a Newley qualified teacher. her first year next year her money is less than her last job ;(
> 
> my money is all over the place as I run my own company not sure what Ill pick up! one lot of stuff I have is nearly sold out and that normally boosts my income but with my new website finished im hoping by the time i run out ill have lots of sales from the site! fingers crossed +_+ need to fund my steaks and peds


Good on her!

Bet you sell bespoke Dildo's dont you?

PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> stop it lads, im on the wrong side of 30 lol, you've ruined my day haha


Yeah but your on the side where MLC comes along and you buy s GSXR


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but your on the side where MLC comes along and you buy s GSXR


yes true that is a good bonus and an excuse to be silly lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good on her!
> 
> Bet you sell bespoke Dildo's dont you?
> 
> PMSL


18 inch black ribbed knobblers!



R0BLET said:


> Yeah but your on the side where MLC comes along and you buy s GSXR


 lol



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> stop it lads, im on the wrong side of 30 lol, you've ruined my day haha


 lol your not old haha, well not old enough to justify a Mid life crisis haha, so whats the excuse for the bike :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes true that is a good bonus and an excuse to be silly lol


Show off :tongue:

I want a 996


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you say the misses is pregnant Sam? :whistling:

How's things going in here??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Show off :tongue:
> 
> I want a 996


id love a 996 turbo! car not bike


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Did you say the misses is pregnant Sam? :whistling:
> 
> How's things going in here??


its all good mate.

and if she is preggers it aint mine! you aint seen her at the gym have u?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> id love a 996 turbo! car not bike


I meant the 2 wheeled version lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I meant the 2 wheeled version lol
> 
> View attachment 125275


They are nice exspensive and unreliable!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> They are nice exspensive and unreliable!


I read that as - an investment and interesting


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> its all good mate.
> 
> and if she is preggers it aint mine! you aint seen her at the gym have u?


she ain't signed upto pure gym has she? :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I want an old classic turbo from 80's in red,with black trim and track exhaust and induction kit ,running larger water cooled intercooler more boost and large injectors on a blue printed engine with gas flowed heads....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I want an old classic turbo from 80's in red,with black trim and track exhaust and induction kit ,running larger water cooled intercooler more boost and large injectors on a blue printed engine with gas flowed heads....


seen the price of them?!?!?! i love the old 964 turbos but they have gone to over 50k now for one. they were around 15k a few years ago.. mental!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 18 inch black ribbed knobblers!
> 
> lol
> 
> lol your not old haha, well not old enough to justify a Mid life crisis haha, so whats the excuse for the bike :lol:


haha im sticking to it or i could just say seem as the mrs is 42 shes having one so im just joining in to make her feel better lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> seen the price of them?!?!?! i love the old 964 turbos but they have gone to over 50k now for one. they were around 15k a few years ago.. mental!


Imo it would be the best place to put money for a great return later,the fun would be ok too!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Imo it would be the best place to put money for a great return later,the fun would be ok too!


i wouldnt buy one now. 996 turbo is best value and wont get any cheaper! tbh not an unrealistic goal for me one of them 

i prefer fast fords though. mk1/mk2 escort with a cossie engine  been looking at a cossie powered mk2 van looks mint and goes like a beast


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well booking two weeks in Thailand tomorrow  . Cannot wait woohoo.

Anyone know where in Bangkok to buy some good gear?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well booking two weeks in Thailand tomorrow  . Cannot wait woohoo.
> 
> Anyone know where in Bangkok to buy some good gear?


Local corner shops PMSL

Lucky sod, stay away from the pretty girls, they have secrets


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Local corner shops PMSL
> 
> Lucky sod, stay away from the pretty girls, they have secrets


missus off to travel agent in a minute 

3 nights in bangkok and 11 in koh samui if the hotels i like are free  cannot wait just hope my passport gets sorted lmao +_+

my missus who has never watched porn blurted out she wants to go see a sex show&#8230;.. lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> missus off to travel agent in a minute
> 
> 3 nights in bangkok and 11 in koh samui if the hotels i like are free  cannot wait just hope my passport gets sorted lmao +_+
> 
> my missus who has never watched porn blurted out she wants to go see a sex show&#8230;.. lol


FFS, I don't wanna herea about your holiday  I want one!

PMSL, take her mate. She'll love it...... or maybe not!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sam - Koh samui is LUSH! Me and OH stayed there for three weeks a couple of years ago and I would go back in a heartbeat. We stayed in a little village called BoPhut (sp??) - no s£x clubs there, but it is soooo lovely, nice restaurants, chilled out atmosphere, but go to any other town (nearest about 3 miles) and the place is heaving with ladyboys, s£x clubs and nightclubs...Depends on what you are after......Am TOTALLY jealous! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Sam - Koh samui is LUSH! Me and OH stayed there for three weeks a couple of years ago and I would go back in a heartbeat. We stayed in a little village called BoPhut (sp??) - no s£x clubs there, but it is soooo lovely, nice restaurants, chilled out atmosphere, but go to any other town (nearest about 3 miles) and the place is heaving with ladyboys, s£x clubs and nightclubs...Depends on what you are after......Am TOTALLY jealous! x


hehe sounds good!

I want peace and bloody quiet  i need it +_+


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive only been to phuket mate but its wicked out there ! Obviously though i spent all my time training so didnt see any of that other stuff...... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ive only been to phuket mate but its wicked out there ! Obviously though i spent all my time training so didnt see any of that other stuff...... :whistling:


i went on a sun newspaper holiday once so this should be awesome


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i went on a sun newspaper holiday once so this should be awesome


France for £1 mate ? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> France for £1 mate ? :lol:


actually last year i went to france for £5 on a megabus. it was hell on earth but paris was amazing. lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

This is where we stayed....http://www.thewaterfrontbophut.com/....

I wanna go back. NOW! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> This is where we stayed....http://www.thewaterfrontbophut.com/....
> 
> I wanna go back. NOW! x


looks good!

i wanna stop here http://www.centarahotelsresorts.com/csv/services.asp#.UcAatzUTYbU as i want some dumbells lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

We went there for a chill out day - There is a butterfly farm opposite. It is lush, but quite remote, but if you are up for a chill out place, then you can't go wrong.....We popped in for a light lunch and spent the rest of the day chilling by the pool..... x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> We went there for a chill out day - There is a butterfly farm opposite. It is lush, but quite remote, but if you are up for a chill out place, then you can't go wrong.....We popped in for a light lunch and spent the rest of the day chilling by the pool..... x


  is the island big? any advice on what to do?

my oh has been to thailand before and said its awesome!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Its a really small island, but plenty to see and do if you want to - you can drive around it in about an hour or so, but in land there are some rain forests with some good hike trails and waterfalls. Me and the OH found a deserted one, went skinny dipping, then when we got out some old american geezer was sitting on the rocks staring at us...I thought he was going to nick our clothes! I would hire a car/jeep occasionally, NOT a moped - the amount of injuries and accidents on them were v bad. Mui Thai boxing was good too, but not for the weak hearted. We did a couple of trips out to islands too for snorkelling and hiking, but spent a lot of it chilling - it was our first hol for about three years and we were completely burnt out... you will love it x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning *****!

How you doing?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning *****!
> 
> How you doing?


im good ty!

I had a nightmare of a day yesterday. wasnt sure if i had blown my gt turbo up but it seems ok now lol fingers crossed.

Last day of dnp last night. cba with it anymore need to feel normal again!

how r you? hows the tpw pb and nuts?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im good ty!
> 
> I had a nightmare of a day yesterday. wasnt sure if i had blown my gt turbo up but it seems ok now lol fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Faaack that could have been costly young man!

How much further had you got to go on them?

I'm good ta, Nuts are good and PB is great - its a little gloopy so mixes well and i can spoon it in easier pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Faaack that could have been costly young man!
> 
> How much further had you got to go on them?
> 
> I'm good ta, Nuts are good and PB is great - its a little gloopy so mixes well and i can spoon it in easier pmsl


ye thought id ****ed my car right up!!!!

was gna go to the weekend but had enough now!

After my **** week my side business has netted me 1k profit this morning! had 2 mad phones calls and the product i import from china will be on the Restoration Man tv show fitted to a grade 2 listed building! super excited!

just what i needed as i had car tax to pay, petrol to liverpool and a bloody passport.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye thought id ****ed my car right up!!!!
> 
> was gna go to the weekend but had enough now!
> 
> ...


Great news mate!!

Why would someone restore dildo's though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate!!
> 
> Why would someone restore dildo's though


haha its actually the following


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha its actually the following
> 
> View attachment 125656


The chains I take it?

Can't be the dandelions in the background


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> The chains I take it?
> 
> Can't be the dandelions in the background


ye the chain lol  was a bit of a gamble i took when i quit my last job over 18 months ago. just been pocket money for me really. but have supplied it to some big places like liverpool cathedral, blechley park (ww2 decoding place), numerous grade 2 listed buildings/stately homes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye the chain lol  was a bit of a gamble i took when i quit my last job over 18 months ago. just been pocket money for me really. but have supplied it to some big places like liverpool cathedral, blechley park (ww2 decoding place), numerous grade 2 listed buildings/stately homes.


Very brave thing to do mate, sounds like you've targeted a good market for it though. Fair play to you! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Very brave thing to do mate, sounds like you've targeted a good market for it though. Fair play to you! :beer:


cheers mate! was a gamble and i didnt have any money to do it was paying for it as i went a long cost me a bomb! bloody import tax etc!

Ye i pin pointed the market for it about 6 months before i quit my job lol. i had an idea for a website which is my main income but i sell this product through it its the only one thats my own product rest is just branded stuff =[ n seems to have all worked out in the end after 14months of no sleep ;D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> cheers mate! was a gamble and i didnt have any money to do it was paying for it as i went a long cost me a bomb! bloody import tax etc!
> 
> Ye i pin pointed the market for it about 6 months before i quit my job lol. i had an idea for a website which is my main income but i sell this product through it its the only one thats my own product rest is just branded stuff =[ n seems to have all worked out in the end after 14months of no sleep ;D


Good on you mate, I imagine you've been through stressful times - explains why your so skinny :laugh: :whistling:

Seriously mate, well done. If its something you enjoy and it turns out a profit each year then happy days.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good on you mate, I imagine you've been through stressful times - explains why your so skinny :laugh: :whistling:
> 
> Seriously mate, well done. If its something you enjoy and it turns out a profit each year then happy days.


haha cheers. im always at work answering emails sorting orders out till i go to bed. have an hour for gym then i work when i get back home. i just want a bloody quiet life. have my own meathead gym or something n sit behind the desk snoozing all day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha cheers. im always at work answering emails sorting orders out till i go to bed. have an hour for gym then i work when i get back home. i just want a bloody quiet life. have my own meathead gym or something n sit behind the desk snoozing all day


It'll pay off one day mate 

LOL, yeah they always look chilled don't they.... until the old bill turn up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It'll pay off one day mate
> 
> LOL, yeah they always look chilled don't they.... until the old bill turn up


haha ye.

i love the gym im at. proper good atmosphere and tunes on. loads of sound people there. £1 for the sunbed lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye.
> 
> i love the gym im at. proper good atmosphere and tunes on. loads of sound people there. £1 for the sunbed lol


I hate my gym(s) at the moment lol

Looking to join a new one ASAP tbh.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I hate my gym(s) at the moment lol
> 
> Looking to join a new one ASAP tbh.


  that sux u need a good gym!

Well headgasket has 100% gone on my car lol so all da monies i have made today is spent again haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that sux u need a good gym!
> 
> Well headgasket has 100% gone on my car lol so all da monies i have made today is spent again haha


Its pure mate, too many cockles work for them lol

Oh dears, that's not good. You need to maintain your car better mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that sux u need a good gym!
> 
> Well headgasket has 100% gone on my car lol so all da monies i have made today is spent again haha


Bad news buddy. Don't worry tho mate won't cost much. If u need gaskets and parts give me a text can get them really cheap same with the head skimming and crack testing will get it done for next to nothing bud


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that sux u need a good gym!
> 
> Well headgasket has 100% gone on my car lol so all da monies i have made today is spent again haha


Bad news buddy. Don't worry tho mate won't cost much. If u need gaskets and parts give me a text can get them really cheap same with the head skimming and crack testing will get it done for next to nothing if your stuck for it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Bad news buddy. Don't worry tho mate won't cost much. If u need gaskets and parts give me a text can get them really cheap same with the head skimming and crack testing will get it done for next to nothing if your stuck for it


already got a full gasket set and my mechanic matey is coming round saturday to sort it for me i hope lol **** sake 

hope your ok mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Its pure mate, too many cockles work for them lol
> 
> Oh dears, that's not good. You need to maintain your car better mate


as standard they run 7psi i run 20+ haha was inevitable it would kill it self.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> as standard they run 7psi i run 20+ haha was inevitable it would kill it self.


Live and learn then you daft sod!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> already got a full gasket set and my mechanic matey is coming round saturday to sort it for me i hope lol **** sake
> 
> hope your ok mate


Ya fort you would have it all sorted,

I am ok mate, sweating my ass off at work, hungry need sleep and in a mood lol in a little strop today, cravings are killing me and giving up smoking on a diet is not a good idea !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Live and learn then you daft sod!


 ha tbh its set up really well but i got an air lock and it ****ed it up ;(



Got2getlean said:


> Ya fort you would have it all sorted,
> 
> I am ok mate, sweating my ass off at work, hungry need sleep and in a mood lol in a little strop today, cravings are killing me and giving up smoking on a diet is not a good idea !


 haha i been really angry lately think its the tren/mtren diet and dnp. ill be back to normal by next week!

good to give up smoking but not perhaps while dieting. at least it suppresses the appetite! i bet your ravenous ;(. hang tight though mate you looked great on the no **** pic u sent me haha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ha tbh its set up really well but i got an air lock and it ****ed it up ;(
> 
> haha i been really angry lately think its the tren/mtren diet and dnp. ill be back to normal by next week!
> 
> good to give up smoking but not perhaps while dieting. at least it suppresses the appetite! i bet your ravenous ;(. hang tight though mate you looked great on the no **** pic u sent me haha


I am hanging in there mate, to top it off everyone at work is eating ice creams  Lol

Ya not the best idea I've ever had lol the last couple of days the cravings have been bad but will save me a shed load of money

Thanks was surprised with how my legs looked myself mate very happy with how there coming In by the far the best they have looked


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

20 psi?! Hope you had a good map put on, wouldn't want a piston or rods to go if its running lean!

Glad you're getting it sorted though, haven't seen one in ages!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> already got a full gasket set and my mechanic matey is coming round saturday to sort it for me i hope lol **** sake
> 
> hope your ok mate


Did you get one of the high performance gasget sets mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Did you get one of the high performance gasget sets mate?


I got a 1.9mm updated gasket set. tbh they are not ideal on the GT Turbos but the standard ones are really bad lol. its the weakpoint of the car. im pretty sure it was an air lock that cooked it and not a boost problem unless my carb is bolloxed and i was running rich/lean which i shouldn't be. lol old cars least its gonna get fixed for cheap and not 1000quid lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 20 psi?! Hope you had a good map put on, wouldn't want a piston or rods to go if its running lean!
> 
> Glad you're getting it sorted though, haven't seen one in ages!


map?!?! haha its on a carb bro old skool! it was set up for 24 psi and runs spot on on wide open throttle. weird tbh. if it happens again ill have to rebuild the carb or might be a good excuse to install injectors and a ecu ;D


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> map?!?! haha its on a carb bro old skool! it was set up for 24 psi and runs spot on on wide open throttle. weird tbh. if it happens again ill have to rebuild the carb or might be a good excuse to install injectors and a ecu ;D


What do I know haha! Any idea what sort of power the standard internals are good for?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Your ebay skills are over 9000 !!!!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Your ebay skills are over 9000 !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 125723


Getting worried about you! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Getting worried about you! :lol:


Haha found a app last night with loads of them mate !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha found a app last night with loads of them mate !
> 
> View attachment 125739


App name or noapp


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> App name or noapp


Mask booth, in the app store


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Mask booth, in the app store


Just sent my misses pic with terminator mask cos she's petrified of them :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Just sent my misses pic with terminator mask cos she's petrified of them :laugh:


Haha do what i did mate, take a pic of the mrs and spend the night putting different beards on her :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What do I know haha! Any idea what sort of power the standard internals are good for?


The c1j internals are amazing for such an old car. The piston if you use injectors will run 250-280bhp at the flywheel which is bonkers for a 1.4.

Go on Rtoc.org and look at the 1/4mile times some of them have had 500bhp out of the 1.4s although they are only good for about 10 seconds haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just swoooshing in.....have a great day...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...just swoooshing in.....have a great day...


morning flubs! Cheers! ill try have a good day 

@jon-kent 124 episodes of dbz on my ipad for holiday


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha good lad !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha good lad !


i was gonna read some books to expand the mind but thought **** it. dbz needs watching all the way through for the 4th time ;D


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i was gonna read some books to expand the mind but thought **** it. dbz needs watching all the way through for the 4th time ;D


Dbz expands the mind mate !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fcuk me you too are gay as gay can be!

Cartoons on holiday, I bloody hope not. Plane yes *****, Thailand...... :ban: :ban:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the flight there and back and getting to london heathrow is over 24 hours lol ill be able to watch most of them in that time ;D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> the flight there and back and getting to london heathrow is over 24 hours lol ill be able to watch most of them in that time ;D


Good lad!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows my brother from another mother doing haha.

Looking lean in the AVI mate you have been working hard, been off for a month just needed a recharge...Its Lean time, my balls are coming back and the sports are still crappy but not as worse as they were a few weeks ago it got worse man....never will i touch an underground lab again, defo the oil i think but the sides r well not worth it.

Whats new!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Hows my brother from another mother doing haha.
> 
> Looking lean in the AVI mate you have been working hard, been off for a month just needed a recharge...Its Lean time, my balls are coming back and the sports are still crappy but not as worse as they were a few weeks ago it got worse man....never will i touch an underground lab again, defo the oil i think but the sides r well not worth it.
> 
> Whats new!?


Cheets buddy! Worked my balls off . I'm feeling super good at the moment cannot wait for holiday next weekend!

Did u think about trying some accutane. Some people are just susceptible to acne makes no did if its ugl or not. Def try some tank mate probably clear it up really quick.

What's your plan now get bk on it hardcore?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheets buddy! Worked my balls off . I'm feeling super good at the moment cannot wait for holiday next weekend!
> 
> Did u think about trying some accutane. Some people are just susceptible to acne makes no did if its ugl or not. Def try some tank mate probably clear it up really quick.
> 
> What's your plan now get bk on it hardcore?


Yeah man hitting hit hardcore but i will plan my cycle out a bit more wisely this time round....14 stone at the moment surprisingly kept most of the size i gained off the Ripped cycle...defo feel heavy at this weight though, beein hitting the cardio for the last week with my mate, shes been home from Sheffield getting ready for a boxing comp and had to train 3 times a day so i went and did that, it was brutal mate.

I ended up buyin some Acctane but things started clearing up and i read sometimes it can make it worse i i have it here, hope i never have to use it.

You look super lean, hows the diet and cycle been then....whats nxt, bulk? Holiday will be deserved mate :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah man hitting hit hardcore but i will plan my cycle out a bit more wisely this time round....14 stone at the moment surprisingly kept most of the size i gained off the Ripped cycle...defo feel heavy at this weight though, beein hitting the cardio for the last week with my mate, shes been home from Sheffield getting ready for a boxing comp and had to train 3 times a day so i went and did that, it was brutal mate.
> 
> I ended up buyin some Acctane but things started clearing up and i read sometimes it can make it worse i i have it here, hope i never have to use it.
> 
> You look super lean, hows the diet and cycle been then....whats nxt, bulk? Holiday will be deserved mate :thumb:


Ye bulk up now! I know next time I cut ill give myself less time that pic was 11-12 weeks and my holiday is 15/16 from beginning of diet, had enough so pigged out a bit last week or so as I had enough of dietin lol. Ill do cardio from the beginning as well, I only done three weeks of cardio. Love how much my body shape has changed its mad. I might do a mini cut after holiday just to stay lean and every other month or so just to keep the fat off.

Tbh I can't wait to be on beach on Thailand in present condition ye pretty self centred but really proud what I have done lol thanks to el toro 

Gna do a **** load of cardio this week and hopefully still be lean for next

Monday when I fly off!

If u want help with cycle or any ideas I love planning stuff! For your first cycle it was pretty big u mad head. Did u pct?

I love boxing never been as fit as I was when I got my mate to train me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I second that.well ripped up in avi,superb work mate..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I second that.well ripped up in avi,superb work mate..


Cheers buddy! Looking forward to a break now 

Hope everything in the biglbs camp is going well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers buddy! Looking forward to a break now
> 
> Hope everything in the biglbs camp is going well!


Always mate,looking good feeling better will get sub 350 this week for sure!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Always mate,looking good feeling better will get sub 350 this week for sure!


That's awesome mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's *****?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's *****?


im ok mate. dont wanna be at work though just wanna break up! HURRY UP FRIDAY AHHHHHHHHHH

hows you? good weekend?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im ok mate. dont wanna be at work though just wanna break up! HURRY UP FRIDAY AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> hows you? good weekend?


Not long mate!!!

I'm good thanks, Monday is nearly over 

Not bad mate, chilled out for once with kids and mrs. You ? Car sorted?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Not long mate!!!
> 
> I'm good thanks, Monday is nearly over
> 
> Not bad mate, chilled out for once with kids and mrs. You ? Car sorted?


nice i chilled out with my missus as well! she finished her teacher training course on friday and just has one exam left +_+

Car not sorted. having to get lifts off the missus +_+. it going in to be fully painted next week so im hoping the bloke who can fix it fixes it asap lol he aint even answered my calls etc  doh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice i chilled out with my missus as well! she finished her teacher training course on friday and just has one exam left +_+
> 
> Car not sorted. having to get lifts off the missus +_+. it going in to be fully painted next week so im hoping the bloke who can fix it fixes it asap lol he aint even answered my calls etc  doh


Fingers crossed for her mate!

Lol, never good being driven around. I bet your like me and can't keep quiet about how her driving is :lol:

Well that nob jockey best return your calls lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fingers crossed for her mate!
> 
> Lol, never good being driven around. I bet your like me and can't keep quiet about how her driving is :lol:
> 
> Well that nob jockey best return your calls lol


its my bloody other car she is driving as well at the moment haha. i was gonna get something newer maybe. think ill start looking after holiday for a better car lol

ye its a government maths test she has to pass. its hard and im not sure why a french/spanish teacher needs to know equations


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its my bloody other car she is driving as well at the moment haha. i was gonna get something newer maybe. think ill start looking after holiday for a better car lol
> 
> ye its a government maths test she has to pass. its hard and im not sure why a french/spanish teacher needs to know equations


Safer to walk then mate :lol:

Go and get something new mate, lease something through the business 

That makes perfect sense, "so you want to be a maths teacher...... Here's a Spanish test!"

Now they wouldn't do it that way would they lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol she indicates left and turns right. she is a danger to road users and her self!

well not sure what to do. i fancied a nissan skyline but tbh i need to keep my costs down if something went wrong on it would bankrupt me!

maybe a focus rs or something


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol she indicates left and turns right. she is a danger to road users and her self!
> 
> well not sure what to do. i fancied a nissan skyline but tbh i need to keep my costs down if something went wrong on it would bankrupt me!
> 
> maybe a focus rs or something


Text me when she's on the road please mate :lol:

Fùck that ya loon. Get a hybrid and claim some money back off HMRC lol

Mate has a Lexus CT220, tax free, cheap as chips to run and pretty sweet to look at.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Text me when she's on the road please mate :lol:
> 
> Fùck that ya loon. Get a hybrid and claim some money back off HMRC lol
> 
> Mate has a Lexus CT220, tax free, cheap as chips to run and pretty sweet to look at.


fk a hybrid haha. i almost bought a 650 bhp skyline last month but my head stopped me and the disapproving look on the misuses face. a focus rs is pretty respectable i think +_+

i love cars and could def not be doing with something slow even to drive everyday id cry ;( i live out in the stix and blast it home everyday :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> fk a hybrid haha. i almost bought a 650 bhp skyline last month but my head stopped me and the disapproving look on the misuses face. a focus rs is pretty respectable i think +_+
> 
> i love cars and could def not be doing with something slow even to drive everyday id cry ;( i live out in the stix and blast it home everyday :2guns:


650bhp isn't worth it on roads round the UK lol

I like my Focus, but it's a Zetec TDCi lol.

The Lexus CT220 is rapid mate, yeah it's no Focus but surprisingly fast!

Get a bike lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 650bhp isn't worth it on roads round the UK lol
> 
> I like my Focus, but it's a Zetec TDCi lol.
> 
> ...


promised gf not to get a bike. i rode one for years but amount of times i nearly died its not worth it.

the car would be tracked and taken to nurburgring regularly so worth it for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> promised gf not to get a bike. i rode one for years but amount of times i nearly died its not worth it.
> 
> the car would be tracked and taken to nurburgring regularly so worth it for me


Same here lol she says no


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Not long till im there!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Not long till im there!
> 
> View attachment 126470


Centre Parcs :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Probably cheaper than centre parcs !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Probably cheaper than centre parcs !


probably! not including internal flights for 4 star hotels with upgraded rooms was around 1050 each including flight. 75 for internal flights each return. all booked separately though not through a travel agent would of been around 1500+ otherwise. got a wicked deal on the koh samui hotel  cannot wait. sitting at my desk twiddling thumbs!

I priced a few european holidays up and egypt/morocco etc and they were more expensive :/ plus the currency over in thailand is funny. so cheap


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Honestly mate you feel like your robbing them when you have a meal and a drink and you give them about 30p :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Honestly mate you feel like your robbing them when you have a meal and a drink and you give them about 30p :lol:


have u been jon?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> have u been jon?


Thailand ? Yeah course i fcuking have mate !!

Spent 2 weeks in phuket training at tiger muay thai (big gym, GSP was just there training !)

Obviously i spent the whole time training and running :whistling: hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thailand ? Yeah course i fcuking have mate !!
> 
> Spent 2 weeks in phuket training at tiger muay thai (big gym, GSP was just there training !)
> 
> Obviously i spent the whole time training and running :whistling: hahaha


im gonna do some muay thai while on koh samui. will i get the sh1t kicked out of me? lol

haha did you go bangkok?

i been looking at stuff todo while in bangkok as we only have 3 nights.

So far

Go for drinks at Banyan

grand palace

bike tour

floating market

lady boy show for the missus


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im gonna do some muay thai while on koh samui. will i get the sh1t kicked out of me? lol
> 
> haha did you go bangkok?
> 
> ...


Try and find a place that is more for farangs (foreign devils haha) they would be more easy on you mate than a proper thai place who would let a 9yr old with 200 fights batter you :lol:

Nah didnt go to bangkok mate, @latblaster knows his sh!t when it comes to this magical place though mate so maybe he can help with some tourist advice


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Try and find a place that is more for farangs (foreign devils haha) they would be more easy on you mate than a proper thai place who would let a 9yr old with 200 fights batter you :lol:
> 
> Nah didnt go to bangkok mate, @latblaster knows his sh!t when it comes to this magical place though mate so maybe he can help with some tourist advice


i can box a bit but i doubt ill even be able to kick a 9yr old in the knee with my flexibility haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i can box a bit but i doubt ill even be able to kick a 9yr old in the knee with my flexibility haha


Hahaha, i remember walking out of my hut one morning and saw 2 little kids blasting knees full into each others ribs with no padding, and they was both just giggling all the time ! Crazy as fcuk mate !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

could they beat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha, i remember walking out of my hut one morning and saw 2 little kids, flopped my cock out and they were just giggling all the time ! Crazy as fcuk mate !


Weirdo :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not been to BKK yet...save the Katoeys (ladyboys) for yourself mate....:eek:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Not been to BKK yet...save the Katoeys (ladyboys) for yourself mate....:eek:


where have you been mate?

Ill be at Koh samui for 9 nights


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Phuket......not Patong though..THAT is to come!! :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate hows it going? Are you in beach happy condition now?

So will it be a natty bulk when you get back from hols then? :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate hows it going? Are you in beach happy condition now?
> 
> So will it be a natty bulk when you get back from hols then? :laugh:


Hi Mate,

i could be a lot leaner but tbh ive had enough of dieting. def will only do 10-12 weeks next time with a **** load of cardio. not the 16 weeks in total i think this has been might of been more? i was ready at week 12 tbh

Ye i duno what the plan is yet but will probably be a mini cut after holiday to keep my condition and then add food till im in a calorie surplus. but tbh i want a more varied diet and to enjoy cooking etc again so i might come up with 5 meals and see how they fit in with what el toro plans for me.

id like to go easy on the food really. eat good and clean but throw in a treat when i want one. like chips with a meal or a snickers at lunch or something. just for a month or two or i reckon ill lose the plot :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> i could be a lot leaner but tbh ive had enough of dieting. def will only do 10-12 weeks next time with a **** load of cardio. not the 16 weeks in total i think this has been might of been more? i was ready at week 12 tbh
> 
> ...


If you fit it into your overall target macros i'm sure it'll all be fine. So long as you dont go all out assault on calories (like i did) you should be dandy.

Will it all need to be natty for a while now then? That'll be a nightmare for a junkie like you mate :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know what natty is


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I don't know what natty is


Having the ability to produce children at some point before theyve gone out of action so long that they refuse to work again mate :laugh:

unless of course theres no plans for mini sams :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

you said chips.......gawwwwwwwwd bless ya guv.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> you said chips.......gawwwwwwwwd bless ya guv.....


hai flubs ;D

i was just thinking of what chips i would like. i think i would do sweet pot frittes. finely sliced with paprika, evoo, salt, pepper slowly baked nom nom nom with steak and grilled tomatoes/asparagus with a fillet steak and a shallot/onion sauce. nom nomm nommmmmm :wub:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Gaaawwwd - you are going to LOVE Thailand. I saw several Muay Thai fights, noisy, dirty and v exciting. There was an English guy fighting one night, I thought he was going to have his head stoved in, but he won by a country mile - the other guy was seeing stars.....Everyone had bet on the Thai guy......shame!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Gaaawwwd - you are going to LOVE Thailand. I saw several Muay Thai fights, noisy, dirty and v exciting. There was an English guy fighting one night, I thought he was going to have his head stoved in, but he won by a country mile - the other guy was seeing stars.....Everyone had bet on the Thai guy......shame!


i cannot wait!!! I dont think I can cope with work anymore this weeeeeekkkkkkk lol ahhhhhhh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well i am renouncing my dieting from this day onwards until I am back in sunny england  . I break up tomoz and have a bbq planned and a take away tmoz night  woohoo.

overall i could of done better if i had done cardio from day 1 oh well i dislike it haha. i need more muscle mass so next year if i cut i should look 10x better i think as im on a mission to get some weight on me.

just had some crisps and biscuits  yummy ^_^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well i am renouncing my dieting from this day onwards until I am back in sunny england  . I break up tomoz and have a bbq planned and a take away tmoz night  woohoo.
> 
> overall i could of done better if i had done cardio from day 1 oh well i dislike it haha. i need more muscle mass so next year if i cut i should look 10x better i think as im on a mission to get some weight on me.
> 
> just had some crisps and biscuits  yummy ^_^


Was a grand effort *****!

You've done well to say the least. I see abs, you see abs, we all see abs.

Well done!

Now enjoy those lovely carbs, you've earned them mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Was a grand effort *****!
> 
> You've done well to say the least. I see abs, you see abs, we all see abs.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy. They'll be gone by time I get on plane lol. Just happy with body shape I have now. Woohoo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers buddy. They'll be gone by time I get on plane lol. Just happy with body shape I have now. Woohoo


Nah, I give it sunday and it'll be 1 big ab


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well if all goes to play ill have a dominos more than likely tomoz  or at least fish and chips  few beers ^_^


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good lad !! Be a beefcKe next year mate hahahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well if all goes to play ill have a dominos more than likely tomoz  or at least fish and chips  few beers ^_^


You cnut 

Here's me looking forward to a carb up on potato's tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Good lad !! Be a beefcKe next year mate hahahaha


1 stone of muscle heavier and this lean (maybe 1-2% leaner) is my 12 month goal  .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 1 stone of muscle heavier and this lean (maybe 1-2% leaner) is my 12 month goal  .


Be good to see mate!

Bulk cycle will be epic :beer:

Holiday being booked *****, recharging batteries end of August


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Be good to see mate!
> 
> Bulk cycle will be epic :beer:
> 
> Holiday being booked *****, recharging batteries end of August


good mate u staying uk?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 1 stone of muscle heavier and this lean (maybe 1-2% leaner) is my 12 month goal  .


You gonna have a bulking coach as well mate ? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good mate u staying uk?


Am i fook lol

As close to the equator as possible pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You gonna have a bulking coach as well mate ? Lol


id love to stay with Andy, but i need to reassess my outgoings when i get back. I have a massive tax bill and accounts bill to pay plus i NEED a new car lol. Also saving for a house so i need to reign my spending in big time.

tbh i know enough i think. plus part of the enjoyment for me is planning my diet/training/cycle etc.

ill run through a plan with andy then take it from there I think.

My missus is nagging me to add more money to our deposit fund now which is fair enough. The renault 5 gt turbo is going as well i think ;( love that car and its getting painted while im away. but i have too many cars so gonna go down to 1 till I get a house.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Too many cars !? Full of rich cnuts in here :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Too many cars !? Full of rich cnuts in here :lol:


haha im far from rich probably earn about 20p an hour with all the hours i work! and my cars are all old as ****! will make a wicked profit on the renault 5 gt turbo when it goes up for sale so might throw some of that money in the business or get another classic car to sell on. not sure yet.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

or buy a years supply of peds


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Was a grand effort *****!
> 
> You've done well to say the least. I see abs, you see abs, we all see abs.
> 
> ...


This.. :thumbup1: Well done Sam, now enjoy! x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> id love to stay with Andy, but i need to reassess my outgoings when i get back. I have a massive tax bill and accounts bill to pay plus i NEED a new car lol. Also saving for a house so i need to reign my spending in big time.
> 
> tbh i know enough i think. plus part of the enjoyment for me is planning my diet/training/cycle etc.
> 
> ...


I agree on going solo mate, working with Andy and Scott has given you a massive insight.

So crack on, save a few £ each month and see how it goes.

Do you think you need the PEDs.......?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> This.. :thumbup1: Well done Sam, now enjoy! x


Thanks Jo!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I agree on going solo mate, working with Andy and Scott has given you a massive insight.
> 
> So crack on, save a few £ each month and see how it goes.
> 
> Do you think you need the PEDs.......?


Honestly? Yes. For my goals which is to get as big as dwayne Johnson I need peds. Fk training for 10 years to get that big. That statement might annoy a lot of people but my goals are complexity unrealistic otherwise.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Honestly? Yes. For my goals which is to get as big as dwayne Johnson I need peds. Fk training for 10 years to get that big. That statement might annoy a lot of people but my goals are complexity unrealistic otherwise.


You dirty roiding [email protected] 

I wouldn't judge you at all mate, fcuk that. 1 million ways to skin a cat!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You dirty roiding [email protected]
> 
> I wouldn't judge you at all mate, fcuk that. 1 million ways to skin a cat!


Thanks! Wouldn't want u judging me <3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks! Wouldn't want u judging me <3


I'd only judge you if you let @jon-kent finish off on your face


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd only judge you if you let @jon-kent finish off on your face


tbh i would let him :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbh i would let him :wub:


 @jon-kent's cum face


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent's cum face
> 
> View attachment 126768


Im hairier than that but less ripped haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im hairier than that but less ripped haha


I think its a great representation of you tbh mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so far today ive eaten

1 feast

1 crisps

1 cookie

lots of biscuits

pop

ice gems along with all my normal food. nom nom.

yey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> so far today ive eaten
> 
> 1 feast
> 
> ...


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha :drool:


I'd add in more, sooooo much more!

Cutting is plop :crying:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd add in more, sooooo much more!
> 
> Cutting is plop :crying:


out of curiousty reckon ill be a fat cnut in 3 days? i hope not but reckon i might be haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> out of curiousty reckon ill be a fat cnut in 3 days? i hope not but reckon i might be haha


You'll be fat tomorrow, keep eating and go and get a massive session in tonight full of PB's


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be fat tomorrow, keep eating and go and get a massive session in tonight full of PB's


ha good idea  .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

All gone to pot now beer and fish and chips tonight. BBQ and beer tmoz


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Still pretty lean and vascular to me mate.

What like are your legs? Im not afraid to be **** :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Still pretty lean and vascular to me mate.
> 
> What like are your legs? Im not afraid to be **** :laugh:


Skinny but I got splits on quads and veins on legs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 126946
> 
> 
> All gone to pot now beer and fish and chips tonight. BBQ and beer tmoz


Nice abs!!

Did a great job mate :beer:

Enjoy the food, enjoy the holiday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice abs!!
> 
> Did a great job mate :beer:
> 
> Enjoy the food, enjoy the holiday


Thanks rob <3 

Love house sitting at my mates house. Loads of kronenburg, peroni, wine, spirits


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 126946
> 
> 
> All gone to pot now beer and fish and chips tonight. BBQ and beer tmoz


nice pic...hope you will be putting one up of your tum with all that food inside it perchance? and your hand patting it...heehee


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> nice pic...hope you will be putting one up of your tum with all that food inside it perchance? and your hand patting it...heehee


Hehe just had fish and chipies nom nom

God I'm stuffed!

Have a good weekend flubs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend buddy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers! See u all in two weeks!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one *****! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Home yet @Sambuca?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Home yet @Sambuca?


U rang mi lord


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U rang mi lord


Lol.

Good holiday then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Good holiday then?


Yes thanks! Nt as relaxing as it could of been but did loads of awesome stuff when neither of us were ill lol.

Bk to the daily grind looking forward to it for some reason


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Yes thanks! Nt as relaxing as it could of been but did loads of awesome stuff when neither of us were ill lol.
> 
> Bk to the daily grind looking forward to it for some reason


You was ill?

Yeah, the norm feels nice sometimes.

What's the new plan?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

My misses has some mad allergic reaction and was in Bangkok hospital lol then I got food poisoning on the island and had a temp of 103 thiught I was gna end up in hospital :-/. Fever broke a few hours later thank fuxk.

Ill get some pics up this week! Was awesome but glad to be back. Our currency is weak as **** over there too.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for the bulk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> My misses has some mad allergic reaction and was in Bangkok hospital lol then I got food poisoning on the island and had a temp of 103 thiught I was gna end up in hospital :-/. Fever broke a few hours later thank fuxk.
> 
> Ill get some pics up this week! Was awesome but glad to be back. Our currency is weak as **** over there too.


Sounds ace


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome back buddy, so what's the final weight gain then fatty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Welcome back buddy, so what's the final weight gain then fatty


Cheers Chris,

Not sure buddy not weighed myself. I think my high of 190lbs in bangkok might have dropped a bit after my diarreah and sickness ill weigh myself tonight!

Time to get huggggeeeee


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome Back Sam 

Sorry to hear about poorliness, but glad you had a great time none the less. Enjoy the bulk!

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome Back Sam
> 
> Sorry to hear about poorliness, but glad you had a great time none the less. Enjoy the bulk!
> 
> x


thanks jo! i was really worried about my GF when no1 really knew what it was thought she had something serious. Doc in uk yesterday said she had acute allergic reaction couple more weeks and it will be classed as chronic +_+ oh dear  bless her.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So what's on the menu today *****?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So what's on the menu today *****?


oats, sweet pot, lots of meat nom nom nom

im running low on protein whats a good flavour at the mo? think ill get banana and something else?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Milk choc, coconut........ Like liquid bounty!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Milk choc, coconut........ Like liquid bounty!


that sounds good buddy! hope you are well. Looking good in your avi  not too long till ur off now is it?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mate it's lush! I nearly stuck the bag under the tap and just necked the lot haha

Cheers on the comments, I'm not looking toooo bad and things are going the right way 

Got Global Gathering weekend after next then ibiza the week after, I'm slightly excited


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

From Bangkok to Quarry Bonk, you must be gutted mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oats, sweet pot, lots of meat nom nom nom
> 
> im running low on protein whats a good flavour at the mo? think ill get banana and something else?


Good lad!

Yeah like wreck it @RACK said, Milk Choc Coconut is nice. Drinking one as we speak 

TBH I like the Strawberry one atm too, still can't stand that coffee one so i rammed it to the back of the cupboard lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> From Bangkok to Quarry Bonk, you must be gutted mate


lmao love it. Glad to be home.

Luckily I moved out of Quarry Bonk and now live in a field few miles away haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Yeah like wreck it @RACK said, Milk Choc Coconut is nice. Drinking one as we speak
> 
> TBH I like the Strawberry one atm too, still can't stand that coffee one so i rammed it to the back of the cupboard lol


ill see what funds are like and et some ordered later.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm dying to try out the coconut as well but refuse to buy the 1kg bags. I'll wait until the 4kg is available.

Choc cherry is my favourite mmmm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm dying to try out the coconut as well but refuse to buy the 1kg bags. I'll wait until the 4kg is available.
> 
> Choc cherry is my favourite mmmm


oh they only doing it in 1kg? thats annoying.

im a bit sick of Choc Cherry. banana is spot on as im not a massive chocolate fan tbh.

im excited bigtommay gonna get super big?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:



> oh they only doing it in 1kg? thats annoying.
> 
> im a bit sick of Choc Cherry. banana is spot on as im not a massive chocolate fan tbh.
> 
> im excited bigtommay gonna get super big?


Yeah its a little odd isn't it. I'm sure it'll come out in a bigger size.

You best be bigger than me before xmas ya junkie!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah its a little odd isn't it. I'm sure it'll come out in a bigger size.
> 
> You best be bigger than me before xmas ya junkie!!


how big are you i was 86kg highest on holiday lol epic rebound +_+ i ate like a pig though.

breakfast in bangkok was immense. fresh pastries/doughnuts anything you can imagine. massive selection of cereals with choco milk, as much meat as one could muster. was so good. lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh they only doing it in 1kg? thats annoying.
> 
> im a bit sick of Choc Cherry. banana is spot on as im not a massive chocolate fan tbh.
> 
> im excited bigtommay gonna get super big?


I notice that they do this with all new flavours. Most likely trialling. Not the best vfm for us though.

Haha bigger but i dont know about massive mate. My overall goal has always been only 12 stone (ish) lean  hopefully i can accomplish most of that on this cycle.

Anyway this is your journal. Whats next for you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> how big are you i was 86kg highest on holiday lol epic rebound +_+ i ate like a pig though.
> 
> breakfast in bangkok was immense. fresh pastries/doughnuts anything you can imagine. massive selection of cereals with choco milk, as much meat as one could muster. was so good. lol


You fat little fcuker  What was you last day of 'prep'?

I was 87kg last week, don't really go much higher or lower tbh;



Jesus, i would have been pigging out massively!! Hopefully if I find a holiday I will do the same as you mate and have a guilt free period of time to do as i please  :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You fat little fcuker  What was you last day of 'prep'?
> 
> I was 87kg last week, don't really go much higher or lower tbh;
> 
> ...


i was about 170 lbs at my lightest lol +_+ eeeek

looking good though r0blet :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was about 170 lbs at my lightest lol +_+ eeeek
> 
> looking good though r0blet :wink:


Crack on *****!!

i'd insert a GIF of some sort but I can't do them :crying:

Thanks mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Crack on *****!!
> 
> i'd insert a GIF of some sort but I can't do them :crying:
> 
> Thanks mate.


ill get a weight reading tonight at gym  i am constipated after my loose bowel escapade though ;( thats goota b 5kg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ill get a weight reading tonight at gym  i am constipated after my loose bowel escapade though ;( thats goota b 5kg


Easily 5kg 

Make it 10kg to be sure :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Let getting bigger commence!

I am lucky I can eat like a dinosaur so getting food down me is no problem ;D

cycle is gonna be the following, starting in a couple of weeks.

test - not sure on dose yet

deca - 400mg per week

m1test for 4 weeks.

oxys to finish

4iu hyge mon-fri - for well being <3 this stuff

t3 - 50mcg ed

food wise some carbs  lol  yey

plenty of protein

Andy is breaking me in gently i think haha 

im pretty bloated from holiday this week. stomach is not 100% (constipation +_+) but feel fine. First day back at gym thursday cannot wait. Going to continue y3t training but i want to keep my cardio up so will do 10-15mins hiit protocol by layne norton.

havent weighed my self yet but i peaked at 190lbs on holiday. was still lean as well  that must of gone down after my terrible stomach for a couple of days i looked flat as a fart after lol.

@R0BLET i went for choc browny and banana this time.

got some more ON hydrowhey and oat bars and some CNP pro fuel for pwo.

making sure i get plenty of vitamins etc in me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd got for either 500-750mg test e or sust per week mate, should be a nice cycle that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'd got for either 500-750mg test e or sust per week mate, should be a nice cycle that


ye think 750-800 hopefully keep decca dick at bay  hopefully break 200lbs now lol. so little ;(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Let getting bigger commence!
> 
> I am lucky I can eat like a dinosaur so getting food down me is no problem ;D
> 
> ...


Start a Bulk journal, i'm with @RACK on the test. 800mg tops, you'll grow like a weed!

Whats the typical diet going to look like?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll whizz past 200lb at that dose. I'm doing well on about 700mg a week total atm

I'll race ya to 200lb lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Start a Bulk journal, i'm with @RACK on the test. 800mg tops, you'll grow like a weed!
> 
> Whats the typical diet going to look like?


Start a new journal 

food is along the lines of

oats whey karbolyn

nuts to snack

sweet pot veg meat

on oat bar thing

whey

pre wo cnp pro fuel

intra bcca

post wo 2 master bars 2 scoops hydro

meat veg for tea

casein + banana

thats just to start for this week though. i can easily eat 7k cals a day though and tbh andy is trying to keep my lean but tbh i dont care anymore im sick of being a scrawn lol

I have decided on a saturday morning im gonna have burgen bread with bacon and egg grilled and poached and brown sauce ;D. I dont mind the strictness personally but might lax up on the evening meal as i need some variety. i.e switch meals stir fry or chilli etc


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> You'll whizz past 200lb at that dose. I'm doing well on about 700mg a week total atm
> 
> I'll race ya to 200lb lol


lol ok ill weigh myself tomoz i reckon im about 185 atm maybe a touch less. 

what u weighing in at currently?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was just over 212lb last week but it's my weigh in tomorrow so will pop it in my journal first thing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I must have been born around 100lbs!

How you Sam?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Start a new journal
> 
> food is along the lines of
> 
> ...


Yeah a Sambuca Super Bulk!!!

Get some soreen bread in there, £1 a loaf, 1k cals pmsl

Fcuk saturday, have that now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I think I must have been born around 100lbs!
> 
> How you Sam?


im good thanks mate! Happy to be back home and loving the sun! even though im being cooked in the office!

haha i feel sorry for your mother if that was the case eeeeeek

all well in your camp? feeling good after all the weight loss?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im good thanks mate! Happy to be back home and loving the sun! even though im being cooked in the office!
> 
> haha i feel sorry for your mother if that was the case eeeeeek
> 
> all well in your camp? feeling good after all the weight loss?


Yes buddy,all good,recomping and slow loss is the order now,for 20lbs more off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah a Sambuca Super Bulk!!!
> 
> Get some soreen bread in there, £1 a loaf, 1k cals pmsl
> 
> Fcuk saturday, have that now


lol soreen is that malt loaf?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol soreen is that malt loaf?


YES!!!

But they do some other random breads.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i love soreen with lurpak on lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i love soreen with lurpak on lol


Crack on then :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Crack on then :beer:


you sir are a bad influence :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> you sir are a bad influence :tongue:


You know it makes sense


----------

